# NFL football



## blues_n_cues

starts tonight,right now - HOF game.
yeah it's only the Bills & Giants but...

let the smack talk begin......


----------



## Micky

I wanna root for the Giants SOOOOOO bad, but their offense still sucks...
Please Eli - throw a completion? Please?


----------



## Far Rider

Eli sucks.

And so do both of his SB rings.


----------



## CaptainZero

First time I've been kind of excited for the preseason Vikings games. Actually have a QB that 'could' be a starter. 

I love preseason for the tailgating though!


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> Eli sucks.
> 
> And so do both of his SB rings.



Eli tend to play his best games in the Big Game... unlike his brother.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I wanna root for the Giants SOOOOOO bad, but their offense still sucks...
> Please Eli - throw a completion? Please?



I'm wondering how he'll do against The 'Boys this year w/out Demarcus Ware up in his face all night.
http://www.dallascowboys.com/multim...0th-sack/29b4b996-5325-445b-8ce0-d709f5aedd54


----------



## CaptainZero

Far Rider said:


> Eli sucks.
> 
> And so do both of his SB rings.



He won't be on either of my FF teams.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

CaptainZero said:


> He won't be on either of my FF teams.



Oh man, thanks for bringing that up … we need to put together a MF fantasy football league again this year!


----------



## CaptainZero

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh man, thanks for bringing that up … we need to put together a MF fantasy football league again this year!



Yeah, I missed out last year! Couldn't make the draft.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles!!!!


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

cowboys are going to win the east fags. mark my words!


----------



## EndGame00

McCown +porous O-line = another long season for the Bucs...... Lovie Smith never learned anything from the debacle he made in Chicago.

I'm sick to my stomach even if Mike Glennon outplayed McCown, he's not gonna get the starting job.

Hey CaptainZero... How is Bridgewater doing in Minny?


----------



## CaptainZero

EndGame00 said:


> McCown +porous O-line = another long season for the Bucs...... Lovie Smith never learned anything from the debacle he made in Chicago.
> 
> I'm sick to my stomach even if Mike Glennon outplayed McCown, he's not gonna get the starting job.
> 
> Hey CaptainZero... How is Bridgewater doing in Minny?



Looked pretty good in the first game. They've been praising the crap out of him, but that's the media and coaches. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## RazorDave

I'm rooting for that pats cause the combo of Bill and Tom is legendary! Regardless of Spygate. Also rooting for Andrew Luck. I think he is the real deal.


----------



## blues_n_cues

you stay classy Oakland.
watch the videos-
Tue. Practice Recap: 2 Brawls Highlight Joint Practice


----------



## EndGame00

49er WR Anquan Boldin was booted off practice when he took a swing on another player, but one of my favorites was WR Steve Smith (during his Panther days) beating the crap out of fellow Panther CB Ken Lucas.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> you stay classy Oakland.
> watch the videos-
> Tue. Practice Recap: 2 Brawls Highlight Joint Practice



Oakland is the Philly of the west coast.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Eagles!!!!



Suck!!!!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Suck!!!!



You bastard...


----------



## Alt Freak




----------



## blues_n_cues

Cowboys first US sports franchise to be worth more than $3 billion in value | FOX Sports

Cowboys first US sports franchise worth more than $3 billion in value

and we still suck....


----------



## CaptainZero

Glad we didn't get this douche.


----------



## EndGame00

CaptainZero said:


> Glad we didn't get this douche.



Bobby Hoyer was named starter for the Browns... The Destroyer did great last year until he was injured... They were winning when he was under center....

Manziel hype will die down... I see him doing a Ryan Leaf...


----------



## Bear R.

I cant freakin believe it..my Steelers are in deep shit. LeVeon Bell and LaGarrette Blount busted yesterday for POT..im devastated behond words.we had the best backfield in a long long time..this was possibly our year..i don't know what to say..this hurts The Steeler nation bigtime..you fu...a...holes..we as fans are lost for words I can tell you that..


----------



## EndGame00

Bear R. said:


> I cant freakin believe it..my Steelers are in deep shit. LeVeon Bell and LaGarrett Blount busted yesterday for POT..im devastated behond words.we had the best backfield in a long long time..this was possibly our year..i don't know what to say..this hurts The Steeler nation bigtime..you fu...a...holes..we as fans are lost for words I can tell you that..



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkT3pv9zZGI]LeGarrette Blount Highlights Tampa Bay Buccaneers - YouTube[/ame]


LeGarrette Blount was a monster in Tampa.. Fans used to call him Blount Force Trauma, the way the trucks tacklers... He was like the old WD40 (Dunn-Alstott duo) rolled in to one... He was the cut-ability of Dunn and the bulldozing capability of Mike Alstott.... Gonna miss that guy in Pewter & Red....


----------



## Bear R.

EndGame00 said:


> LeGarrette Blount Highlights Tampa Bay Buccaneers - YouTube
> 
> 
> LeGarrette Blount was a monster in Tampa.. Fans used to call him Blount Force Trauma, the way the trucks tacklers... He was like the old WD40 (Dunn-Alstott duo) rolled in to one... He was the cut-ability of Dunn and the bulldozing capability of Mike Alstott.... Gonna miss that guy in Pewter & Red....


Man,that was a bad a.. video on Blount..wow.that dude dosent take no crap.and man,can he run..well I hope he stays with us for along time.and keeps doing the damage he does..hopefully these guys learn from this.they got all there life to smoke.after they retire from NFL Football..GO STEELERS..


----------



## blues_n_cues

"clipboard Johnny".

Hot off the presses, here's the Johnny Manziel 'Johnny Clipboard' shirt | FOX Sports


----------



## EndGame00

The Bills 1st team couldn't do anything against the Bucs 1st team


----------



## EndGame00

Bear R. said:


> Man,that was a bad a.. video on Blount..wow.that dude dosent take no crap.and man,can he run..well I hope he stays with us for along time.and keeps doing the damage he does..hopefully these guys learn from this.they got all there life to smoke.after they retire from NFL Football..GO STEELERS..




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE2UtRqklJI]Legarrette Blount leaps over defender!! - YouTube[/ame]


Blount leaps gracefully like a gazelle.. I love the way he made those would-be tackers look silly... Seahawks' Laywer Milloy was one of those silly tacklers.


----------



## blues_n_cues

kudos to ESPN for not pussing it up to the political correctness nazis.

ESPN will not ban use of Washington Redskins name during telecasts | FOX Sports


----------



## blues_n_cues

are you ready for some football?????? 

got a brisket smoking for nachos later & a chicken simmering for Chix & dumplings later tonight.

I'd say GO COWBOYS!!! but....


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> are you ready for some football??????
> 
> got a brisket smoking for nachos later & a chicken simmering for Chix & dumplings later tonight.
> 
> I'd say GO COWBOYS!!! but....



Then I'll say it....

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlin

The CFL have been playing since July, eh?




Manger de la merde , Alouettes




;>)/


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Raiders lose. Move along...nothing to see here.


----------



## keennay

I see Tony Romo's doing what Tony Romo does best...


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Romo is consistent, that's for sure.


----------



## Micky

Did Romo have interception surgery during the off season?


----------



## 12barjunkie

Damn, I actually feel bad for Tony Romo...


----------



## TwinACStacks

ON paper the *L**IONS* could win the Superbowl.

However, I'm not holding my Breath....

 TWIN


----------



## blues_n_cues

12barjunkie said:


> Damn, I actually feel bad for Tony Romo...



it could be worse....


----------



## Frodebro

12barjunkie said:


> Damn, I actually feel bad for Tony Romo...



His contract is for what, $40 million?


----------



## 12barjunkie

Frodebro said:


> His contract is for what, $40 million?


 
Ok, he's a piece of shit


----------



## EndGame00

the Niners played lights out.... Tampa Bay, I am totally disgusted... They hired Lovie Smith just to underachieve... I think the Glazers owe Greg Schiano an apology.

I think the Vikings take the NFC North.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Frodebro said:


> His contract is for what, $40 million?



hah. that was just the guaranteed signing bonus. Tony is in the $100 Million Club.


----------



## CaptainZero




----------



## Micky




----------



## CaptainZero

I love it when people get hurt celebrating doing their job! 

Discount double check = Out for season.

I feel for you Twin


----------



## MorePaul

*Re: NFL football sucks!*

.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I was at this game in 2001.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK81Ej5hm8s]Bill Gramatica Celebration Fail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

MartyStrat54 said:


> I was at this game in 2001.
> 
> Bill Gramatica Celebration Fail - YouTube



that was so bad but it funny as H*LL @ the time.


----------



## JimiRules

blues_n_cues said:


> that was so bad but it funny as H*LL @ the time.



This isn't football related but that reminds me of what happened to Kendrys Morales who was with the Angels at the time. He hit a walk off grand slam and as he got to home plate he jumped up in the air and when he came down he suffered an ankle injury and had to be carted off the field. He didn't play baseball for two years.


----------



## EndGame00

MartyStrat54 said:


> I was at this game in 2001.
> 
> Bill Gramatica Celebration Fail - YouTube



His brother Martin Grammatica used to be a placekicker for the Bucs and he was doing this before Bill did... Ever since Bill Grammatica's injury, Martin toned down his field goal celebration....


----------



## blues_n_cues

how 'bout them Cowboys.....

FLAME ON!!!


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> how 'bout them Cowboys.....
> 
> FLAME ON!!!



They did pretty good! So didn't the Giants last week!
Let's see how the Pats do against KC tonite...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> They did pretty good! So didn't the Giants last week!
> Let's see how the Pats do against KC tonite...



I'll be interested to see which Cowboys show up in Seattle 2 weeks from now-
Oct 12 3:25 PM CDT AT Seahawks


----------



## EndGame00

The Steelers weren't suppose to lose to the Bucs @ home... LOL!


----------



## 1neeto

I have to say, that wasn't Romo last night! 

And my Pats will kick ass tonight!


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Raiders....aww forget it. First overall pick?


----------



## scat7s

patriots....uncharacteristic so far this season. at least the krafts and their prodigy coach saved a couple sheckles to stay under the cap.


----------



## CaptainZero

1neeto said:


> I have to say, that wasn't Romo last night!
> 
> And my Pats will kick ass tonight!



Sorry for your loss!


----------



## 4Horseman

There's some ass whuppin going on.


----------



## Micky

Garappolo and Gronk. What a pair!


----------



## CaptainZero

Micky said:


> Garappolo and Gronk. What a pair!



Quarterback controversy?


----------



## Micky

CaptainZero said:


> Quarterback controversy?



God I hope so...


----------



## scat7s

the drama has been brewing all week leading up to this game. the talk radio shows are going to be unbearable this week....


----------



## CaptainZero

scat7s said:


> the drama has been brewing all week leading up to this game. the talk radio shows are going to be unbearable this week....



Not here. . 

We had a hell of a week!  

Just hope Teddy can stick it to the Pack!


----------



## EndGame00

CaptainZero said:


> Not here. .
> 
> We had a hell of a week!
> 
> Just hope Teddy can stick it to the Pack!




Didn't Teddy get hurt during the Atlanta game?


----------



## 66 galaxie

EndGame00 said:


> Didn't Teddy get hurt during the Atlanta game?



He sprained his ankle.


----------



## 1neeto

scat7s said:


> patriots....uncharacteristic so far this season. at least the krafts and their prodigy coach saved a couple sheckles to stay under the cap.



Those were not my Patriots playing tonight! I could not believe it, they were playing like a bad high school team! Brady had no protection from his o-line, and the defense could not keep the Chiefs from getting to that first down marker!

Sunday night is against the undefeated Bengals. Not too hopeful about that if they're gonna play like they did tonight!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

1neeto said:


> Those were not my Patriots playing tonight! I could not believe it, they were playing like a bad high school team! Brady had no protection from his o-line, and the defense could not keep the Chiefs from getting to that first down marker!
> 
> Sunday night is against the undefeated Bengals. Not too hopeful about that if they're gonna play like they did tonight!



I've enjoyed the Brady years... 

But he was BAD in that Bronco's playoff game last year
He was bad in week one 
He was bad in week two
he was bad in week three
He was TERRIBLE on Monday night 

That's 5 bad games in a row...and that IS A TREND


----------



## 1neeto

Quasar-Kid said:


> I've enjoyed the Brady years...
> 
> But he was BAD in that Bronco's playoff game last year
> He was bad in week one
> He was bad in week two
> he was bad in week three
> He was TERRIBLE on Monday night
> 
> That's 5 bad games in a row...and that IS A TREND



He's doing miracles with what he's got. His o line sucks balls. He can only trust two people to catch his passes, Edelman and Gronk, and Gronk is not 100%. Give Tom Brady the offensive team Manning or even the offensive team that Alex Smith has, and he would be unstoppable.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> I have to say, that wasn't Romo last night!



are you saying?







BTW, this was cool-
http://www.dallascowboys.com/news/a...Decision/a3c0d954-1ee7-4422-a6f1-c64042bef9dc


----------



## Quasar-Kid

1neeto said:


> He's doing miracles with what he's got. His o line sucks balls. He can only trust two people to catch his passes, Edelman and Gronk, and Gronk is not 100%. Give Tom Brady the offensive team Manning or even the offensive team that Alex Smith has, and he would be unstoppable.



He's missing WIDE OPEN receivers and making bad decisions...
Look I won't argue he's been a top 5 QB for the past decade 
and has worked miracles with what have been average Wide Outs 

BUT: 
He looks bad these last 5 games and he's going to look bad against the Bengals next week - but - if he looks bad against Buffalo in two weeks 

I got news for you, the Buffalo game is a benchmark game in two weeks for New England


----------



## 1neeto

Quasar-Kid said:


> He's missing WIDE OPEN receivers and making bad decisions...
> Look I won't argue he's been a top 5 QB for the past decade
> and has worked miracles with what have been average Wide Outs
> 
> BUT:
> He looks bad these last 5 games and he's going to look bad against the Bengals next week - but - if he looks bad against Buffalo in two weeks
> 
> I got news for you, the Buffalo game is a benchmark game in two weeks for New England



any QB will miss a few passes, especially if rushed, like Brady has been as of lately because of lack of protection. Last night's interception was not his fault, Edelman didn't run the correct route and made Brady look like he seriously overthrew him. He made a very bad decision when he was running and made a crapshoot pass to Edelman when he could have ran the last two yards for the first down. My guess is he didn't realize how close to the first down marker he was. We see a yellow line on tv, but not the players. 

Now I understand that this is a 38 year old Tom Brady so of course he's past his prime. But to say that he's pretty much done is ludicrous. Give the man an o line that he can trust, give him more than just one receiver and a tight end he can trust. Give him a competent running back, and you'll see how the pats offense will change.


----------



## EndGame00

Do you guys miss Mankins already?

Signed,
Bucs fan.


----------



## scat7s

1neeto said:


> any QB will miss a few passes, especially if rushed, like Brady has been as of lately because of lack of protection. Last night's interception was not his fault, Edelman didn't run the correct route and made Brady look like he seriously overthrew him. He made a very bad decision when he was running and made a crapshoot pass to Edelman when he could have ran the last two yards for the first down. My guess is he didn't realize how close to the first down marker he was. We see a yellow line on tv, but not the players.
> 
> Now I understand that this is a 38 year old Tom Brady so of course he's past his prime. But to say that he's pretty much done is ludicrous. Give the man an o line that he can trust, give him more than just one receiver and a tight end he can trust. Give him a competent running back, and you'll see how the pats offense will change.



management is laying the groundwork to renegotiate next season and/or let brady walk. 

I wonder if he walks next season. their relationship has perhaps run its course. and ultimately, I agree with some of the commentators assessments, the pats from the top down, are happy to just be in the conversation. they don't spend to win it all, they spend just enough to maximize their return from the fan base by staying in the conversation. asses in the seats, jerseys in the shop, etc. 

and that's their prerogative I suppose, its ultimately the krafts private club. 
im not a hardcore football fan, but even as a casual fan of the patriots, I find their management style frustrating at best, and disingenuous when it comes to their excuses and explanations.


----------



## 1neeto

scat7s said:


> management is laying the groundwork to renegotiate next season and/or let brady walk.
> 
> I wonder if he walks next season. their relationship has perhaps run its course. and ultimately, I agree with some of the commentators assessments, the pats from the top down, are happy to just be in the conversation. they don't spend to win it all, they spend just enough to maximize their return from the fan base by staying in the conversation. asses in the seats, jerseys in the shop, etc.
> 
> and that's their prerogative I suppose, its ultimately the krafts private club.
> im not a hardcore football fan, but even as a casual fan of the patriots, I find their management style frustrating at best, and disingenuous when it comes to their excuses and explanations.


Belichick will not let Brady go. Brady will retire as a Patriot, and possibly the next offensive coach or even Head coach when Belichick retires. Belichick scoffed last night when asked about benching Brady, it's just not going to happen. He knows that the whole team needs work. If it wasn't for Brady, the pats would probably be 0-4 by now.


----------



## MartyStrat54

History just repeating itself for the Pat's. All great teams get old. They lose players to free agency and some front offices do not replace these players with someone of equal or better skills. You end up with rookies.

They've had a good run and now they are going to suck and the sucking may last for several seasons. By then, Brady will be gone or he will negotiate a deal with the Pat's to remain as a backup QB.

Moving on, I've said this before so I will just post the short version.

I lived in Phoenix. I was there when the Cardinal's arrived in 1988. I eventually became a season ticket holder. They sucked the whole time I was there.

I moved and they went to the Superbowl and could have won. It was a close game.

I moved up by KC and starting going to the Chief's games. They sucked.

I moved to Oklahoma and the Chief's go to the playoffs (and implode).

Conclusion?

I really enjoyed the trouncing that the Chief's put on the Patriot's last night. I don't think the Chief's will go to the Superbowl, but I think they should make the playoff's again this year.


----------



## scat7s

> History just repeating itself for the Pat's. All great teams get old.


 
true, the thing is, the pats are a young team right now. they've let all their standout veterans walk if they didn't accept a renegotiation in their contract when they came due for their payday. this is what the pats do. they'll let guys walk over 200K for f*cks sake. that's the frustrating part. 

it will be a hard landing for the real pats fans though...we've been so good for so long...


----------



## Quasar-Kid

I'm NOT a Patriots hater at all... 
But the "Brady is the reason we're not 0-4" is a dramatic over stretch 

I have NFL Rewind and can watch every snap of an NFL game in 20 minutes 
Trust me when I say: Brady has looked TERRIBLE and been making BAD decisions 

and not just this past week

Last season he was average 
His QB rating was 19th inn the league 

Below Alex Smith 
Below Cam Newton 
Below Andy Dalton 
Below Jay Cutler 
Below Sam Bradford

The Brady decline is not "New Information" 
He is in decline and we're watching it LIVE happen


----------



## MartyStrat54

Below Sam Bradford?

Now that's scary!


----------



## rmlevasseur

Huge Pats fan. I felt very old last night, because when Garrafalo went in I flashed back to when Brady replaced Bledsoe like it was yesterday.

Age doesn't often creep in, at least it didn't for me and most QBs I have watched over the years. One day you feel very young, and the next day you don't. I don't think that the Pats this year have the talent to compensate for an aging Brady.


----------



## EndGame00

It doesn't really help when O-line can't protect the QB, or they have a bunch of midget route running WR's and none of them are big, physical deep threats... LaFell was average when he was in Carolina... Dobson aren't exactly a threat to any cover corners....

We saw Brady regress a bit last season, but not having a great supporting casts in the receiving corps doesn't help either...

I surprised when the Pats didn't pursue Eric Decker in the FA.


----------



## CaptainZero

scat7s said:


> true, the thing is, the pats are a young team right now. they've let all their standout veterans walk if they didn't accept a renegotiation in their contract when they came due for their payday. this is what the pats do. they'll let guys walk over 200K for f*cks sake. that's the frustrating part.
> 
> it will be a hard landing for the real pats fans though...we've been so good for so long...



No kidding. They may have a quality second option at QB though. Look at the packers. They didn't lose a step when Farve left.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let's take Denver as an example. They have Manning, who is an old guy. However, the Denver O line is a hell of a lot better than the Patriots O line. 

Old QB's can perform well if they have good protection.


----------



## CaptainZero

MartyStrat54 said:


> Let's take Denver as an example. They have Manning, who is an old guy. However, the Denver O line is a hell of a lot better than the Patriots O line.
> 
> Old guys can perform well if they have good protection.



Old QB's can be good too!


----------



## 1neeto

MartyStrat54 said:


> Let's take Denver as an example. They have Manning, who is an old guy. However, the Denver O line is a hell of a lot better than the Patriots O line.
> 
> Old QB's can perform well if they have good protection.



Yep. If the QB can't trust his o line, it will completely change his game. Brady is a QB that stays in the pocket, so having protection is crucial. The guy can't run.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> Yep. If the QB can't trust his o line, it will completely change his game. Brady is a QB that stays in the pocket, so having protection is crucial. The guy can't run.



and he's out of new rules created just for him.


----------



## EndGame00

Your Vikings are getting slaughtered out there, CaptZero....

Same ol' Ponder.


----------



## scat7s

lol...

you ever get the feeling youve been played?


----------



## 1neeto

Soooo, about Brady's downward spiral trend? Yep.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

1neeto said:


> Soooo, about Brady's downward spiral trend? Yep.



You were 100% correct - I was wrong...


----------



## 1neeto

Quasar-Kid said:


> You were 100% correct - I was wrong...



Not sure if sarcastic. But anyway, last night's game was a show of what happens when the o line protects Brady. The bengals played outright bad though. We'll see what happens at buffalo.


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U]"MORE NFL"[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

How bout them Cowboys?????


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> How bout them Cowboys?????



how 'bout them Seachokes...


----------



## Micky

How about those Patriots!


----------



## EndGame00

I bet Seattle misses Browner at cb....Maxwell is being abused by everyone else.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles dominate!!!







But they still suck


----------



## 1neeto

Micky said:


> How about those Patriots!



Obviously on a downward spiral!


----------



## dptone5

How about my Steelers??

Easy schedule and 3-3. Lose to TB and beat Jacksonville by 8. Lose big to Cleveland after dominating the first quarter (and put 3 pts. on the board). Pathetic effort, lack of discipline, horrific leadership and coaching......

It's going to be a long season. Lucky to be 19-19 last two seasons. I predict a below .500 year in 2014. Very sad.

DP


----------



## 1neeto

Jets almost beat my Pats tonight!


----------



## blues_n_cues

12barjunkie said:


> Damn, I actually feel bad for Tony Romo...



what about now? 

BTW, like if anyone G.A.F., the stripper "blackmail" suit against Jerrah Jones was dismissed. like she ever had a chance...


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Did Romo have interception surgery during the off season?



No, they discovered how to run the ball. Takes a lot of pressure off of him. He is still Romodini though.  Have you caught his great escapes on Sportscenter this year? Wow! No surprise to me and Blues of course.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Seahawks trade PERCY HARVIN..!!!


----------



## bman

Colts are the sleeper. Great offense and the D has stepped up big time the last few weeks!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> No, they discovered how to run the ball. Takes a lot of pressure off of him. He is still Romodini though.  Have you caught his great escapes on Sportscenter this year? Wow! No surprise to me and Blues of course.



the O-line is a beast but still needs to work on pass protection. we'll see. now that Doug Free is out for a couple of weeks I bet it improves even more.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Lions are 4-2 with the #1 defense in the league....

Makes me fuzzy inside, Now if we can get Megatron and Bush back on their feet.

Watch us play Katrina on Drew and those New Orleaners.

I know it's a little too early to tell but the LIONS might not suck this year!!!!


TWIN


----------



## Far Rider

How 'bout my Cowboys!

DeMarco Murray is an unstoppable beast. Now a NFL record holder.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

If it wasn't official before, the Raiders are now "officially" the worst team in the league. Kinda hoping for an O'fer season at this point. Sucks to be a diehard fan....


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> How 'bout my Cowboys!
> 
> DeMarco Murray is an unstoppable beast. Now a NFL record holder.



how 'bout them Rams.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Well congrats to the cowboys. Eagles showed they are not an nfl team. Multiple penalties, two end zone turnovers, fail to punch it in from the one foot line, terrible defense gives up an 80 yard bomb...what a joke. Kick these losers from the league. Congrats cowboy fans.


----------



## TwinACStacks

LIONS are NOW 6 and 2 with their win today over the Falcons in England.

Now they get a Bye.

 TWIN


----------



## Far Rider

Looking forward to the Foreskins game tonight. Always a great game, regardless of records. I was not impressed at all with either the Cardinals or the Eagles yesterday. Go Cowboys!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Looking forward to the Foreskins game tonight. Always a great game, regardless of records. I was not impressed at all with either the Cardinals or the Eagles yesterday. Go Cowboys!!!



the Cards made us Cowboys fans happy,for now....
Dallas 6-1
Eagles 5-2


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles finish 5-11 this year. You heard it here first.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Eagles finish 5-11 this year. You heard it here first.



I Liked it, but don't believe it.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> I Liked it, but don't believe it.



Ditto.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I believe it, but don't like it!


----------



## blues_n_cues

bring it,Washington err,umm,whatever they're called....


----------



## 1neeto

blues_n_cues said:


> bring it,Washington err,umm,whatever they're called....



They should change the name to the Washington Redtapes.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

How about the Foreskins? That way you can still call em the 'Skins.


----------



## 1neeto

Lol foreskins is good.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> They should change the name to the Washington Redtapes.



how about the "we kicked your takin' the night off Cowboy *sses"


----------



## 1neeto

blues_n_cues said:


> how about the "we kicked your takin' the night off Cowboy *sses"



Haha! I think RGIII is done if McCoy keeps showing up like that.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> Haha! I think RGIII is done if McCoy keeps showing up like that.



if the defense would have shown up McCoy wouldn't have looked that good.
he was good in college but I think if Durant hadn't gone out w/ an injury he would have eaten the kid up. 

also,if we would have run the ball more he wouldn't have seen 1/2 the field time.
when Murray has 20 or more carries Dallas has won every time,he had 19 carries.


----------



## 1neeto

blues_n_cues said:


> if the defense would have shown up McCoy wouldn't have looked that good.
> he was good in college but I think if Durant hadn't gone out w/ an injury he would have eaten the kid up.
> 
> also,if we would have run the ball more he wouldn't have seen 1/2 the field time.
> when Murray has 20 or more carries Dallas has won every time,he had 19 carries.



I think that RGIII is the most overrated QB in recent NFL history.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> I think that RGIII is the most overrated QB in recent NFL history.



right behind Aaron Rodgers,Eli Manning,Tom Brady,& Russell Wilson.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> right behind Aaron Rodgers,Eli Manning,Tom Brady,& Russell Wilson.



You failed to mention Michael Vick and Peyton Manning...

Oh wait, Manning actually deserves the praise...


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> right behind Aaron Rodgers,Eli Manning,Tom Brady,& Russell Wilson.



I'd be hard pressed to call Rodgers and Brady overrated. Eli Manning and Russell Wilson on the other hand...


----------



## 1neeto

blues_n_cues said:


> right behind Aaron Rodgers,Eli Manning,Tom Brady,& Russell Wilson.



Tom Brady overrated? Really? Really? Eli Manning has TWO rings, which is one more than his big brother. Get out of here with the trolling man.


----------



## Far Rider

1neeto said:


> Tom Brady overrated? Really? Really? Eli Manning has TWO rings, which is one more than his big brother. Get out of here with the trolling man.



Um, Blues is ANYTHING but a troll.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> Tom Brady overrated? Really? Really? Eli Manning has TWO rings, which is one more than his big brother. Get out of here with the trolling man.



says the guy from a no football state,unless you count the Pro Bowl.

still trying to figure out how Sheli got 2 rings.
1 was from that fluke catch for sure.

I give Brady credit but Bellicheat & Kraft MORE credit for always surrounding him w/ a great team & most often home field advantage in the playoffs.

besides, it's just NFL smacktalk & opinion.


----------



## 1neeto

Far Rider said:


> Um, Blues is ANYTHING but a troll.


I know that. Hence the smilie at the end of my post. Relax. 


blues_n_cues said:


> says the guy from a no football state,unless you count the Pro Bowl.
> 
> still trying to figure out how Sheli got 2 rings.
> 1 was from that fluke catch for sure.
> 
> I give Brady credit but Bellicheat & Kraft MORE credit for always surrounding him w/ a great team & most often home field advantage in the playoffs.
> 
> besides, it's just NFL smacktalk & opinion.



Hey we have the UH rainbow warriors! Lol! 

The "Belicheat" and "spygate" crap card is old. Calling A QB with Brady's record overrated is borderline trolling, you may not like the Patriots or Belichick or Brady, but to call Brady overrated is really reaching. There's also nothing overrated about Rodgers, he is a great QB that happens to be in a bad team. I agree about Newton, there really isn't anything special about him. I should add Brees to that list as well. Most expensive QB in the NFL and he's nothing special.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> I know that. Hence the smilie at the end of my post. Relax.
> 
> 
> Hey we have the UH rainbow warriors! Lol!
> 
> The "Belicheat" and "spygate" crap card is old. Calling A QB with Brady's record overrated is borderline trolling, you may not like the Patriots or Belichick or Brady, but to call Brady overrated is really reaching. There's also nothing overrated about Rodgers, he is a great QB that happens to be in a bad team. I agree about Newton, there really isn't anything special about him. I should add Brees to that list as well. Most expensive QB in the NFL and he's nothing special.



I never said a word about spygate. Bellicheat is simply funny. I simply meant that both he & Kraft got great players for well under the salary cap consistently. 

yeah,I know the Rainbow Warriors. I lived there @ one time-Kuliouou valley sai.
I think I was still there the year the QB went up into the stands & gave someone one false crack for attacking the coach's wife during a game.

good times.


----------



## 1neeto

Lol! That does sound like something that would happen at a Hawaii game.

About the spygate thing, well the nickname was born because of spygate, that's why when someone says Belicheat, it's usually a reference to spygate. 
Peace!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dear Mr. Sanchez,

*no cheesesteak for you!!!*


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> Dear Mr. Sanchez,
> 
> *no cheesesteak for you!!!*



Have you noticed how much weight Iggles coaches gain when they come to Philly?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Well congrats to Dallas fans everywhere. Eagles, once again, showed they are a joke of a franchise, incapable of beating the lowest div II college team. Absolutely pathetic. I am embarrassed and ashamed.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Well congrats to Dallas fans everywhere. Eagles, once again, showed they are a joke of a franchise, incapable of beating the lowest div II college team. Absolutely pathetic. I am embarrassed and ashamed.



Don't be so hard on yourself. Lambeau is a tough place to win anytime, and you caught the Packers when they are streaking. Believe me, I haven't written off the Eagles on Thanksgiving Day game by any measure.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

LPMarshall hack said:


> Well congrats to Dallas fans everywhere. Eagles, once again, showed they are a joke of a franchise, incapable of beating the lowest div II college team. Absolutely pathetic. I am embarrassed and ashamed.



Umm, Hello? 

Signed, 

Raiders Fan

PS: We're well on our way to a perfect season.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

It just makes me feel better to talk shit about my favorite team. 

The Raiders could wipe the floor with Philly tho.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

LPMarshall hack said:


> It just makes me feel better to talk shit about my favorite team.
> 
> The Raiders could wipe the floor with Philly tho.



Well then it's a good thing the Raiders aren't playing the Eagles this season. I want them to have the first overall pick in the draft next year. Although they'll probably trade it away for a used Gatorade bucket. It'd be the best trade they've made in years. I'm not talking shit here. Just stating the facts.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Well congrats to Dallas fans everywhere. Eagles, once again, showed they are a joke of a franchise, incapable of beating the lowest div II college team. Absolutely pathetic. I am embarrassed and ashamed.



look on the bright side,there was no butt fumble,and..


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well the Raiders should continue their streak. They play the Chief's on Thursday Night Football.


----------



## EndGame00

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well the Raiders should continue their streak. They play the Chief's on Thursday Night Football.




Yeah, Andy Reid would be charged with 1st degree murder on TNF

Too bad there's no "forfeit rule" in any pro or collegiate sports.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Go Chefs.....


----------



## Quasar-Kid

The Spygate thing is fascinating to me... 
So I've done some research on my own and have to say 
it was pretty much a lot about nothing - I'll get into details if anybody is interested 

Suffice to say: Over Blown 

Note: 
The Patriots since spygate 
1) have won more football games than any other team in the NFL since
2) have won more playoff games than any other team since
3) Have appeared in more Superbowls that any other team except NY
4) Have beaten more teams with a winning record than any other team since 

And I'm not a Patriots fan - but those are ^ facts up there


----------



## CaptainZero

I'm curious what people think about the Adrian Peterson situation. Around here, it seems like people think he has had enough of a suspension (except there should be a huge fine, since he was paid while he sat). A full year for a misdemeanor? When do they hand those down for pot charges?

Yes, I get what he did was really wrong, but how long is long enough? Even though I'm a Vikings fan, I don't really care if he comes back this year either.

Roger Goodell is making up for the Ray Rice thing, which he ****ed up royally.


----------



## Micky

Quasar-Kid said:


> The Spygate thing is fascinating to me...
> So I've done some research on my own and have to say
> it was pretty much a lot about nothing - I'll get into details if anybody is interested
> 
> Suffice to say: Over Blown
> 
> Note:
> The Patriots since spygate
> 1) have won more football games than any other team in the NFL since
> 2) have won more playoff games than any other team since
> 3) Have appeared in more Superbowls that any other team except NY
> 4) Have beaten more teams with a winning record than any other team since
> 
> And I'm not a Patriots fan - but those are ^ facts up there



Yup.


----------



## EndGame00

Dafuq? KC's getting their asses handed to them by Oakland


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

EndGame00 said:


> Dafuq? KC's getting their asses handed to them by Oakland



You were saying???? Tied 17-17 in the fourth.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Holy crap!!! Raiders win!!!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Raaaaaiiiidaaaaazzzz!!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Father forgive me for saying this but...
*GO Seahawks!!!!*


----------



## EndGame00

That Rams D.... Pitched another shutout...

It really sucks to be a Bucs fan...


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Raiders win a second game??? Crazy shite!


----------



## bman

Colts fan here from Indy. Andrew Luck is the future of the NFL when it comes to QB's


----------



## TwinACStacks

LIONS are still hanging in there Bub.

Breathing Heavy down Green Bay's ass.

 TWIN


----------



## EndGame00

Greatwhitenorth said:


> Raiders win a second game??? Crazy shite!



The Bucs secure the 1st pick in the draft 

Thank you, Oakland !


----------



## blues_n_cues

bman said:


> Colts fan here from Indy. Andrew Luck is the future of the NFL when it comes to QB's



2nd highest turnover rate in the league.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TwinACStacks said:


> LIONS are still hanging in there Bub.
> 
> Breathing Heavy down Green Bay's ass.
> 
> TWIN



gonna suck for them when they have to play @ Lambeau on the 28th.


I'm just waiting for some redemption against the Beagles this Sunday.


----------



## blues_n_cues

oh boy,let the mud slinging begin......


----------



## Far Rider

My lasagna got cold. It tasted great!


----------



## Bloodrock




----------



## blues_n_cues

Bloodrock said:


>



what's really funny is Eagles fans are madder than Detroit fans that the Lions lost.
Around the NFL - Eagles Message Board


----------



## Far Rider

Next up: Ice Bowl II.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Because I am an eagle fan, Dallas will win the SB. 

You watch.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

LPMarshall hack said:


> Because I am an eagle fan, Dallas will win the SB.
> 
> You watch.



Nah, I don't think they'll make it out of GB. I'll be the first one to eat crow if I'm wrong.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Because I am an eagle fan, Dallas will win the SB.
> 
> You watch.



Whatever works bud.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Lions were Robbed despite the things they did to shoot themselves in their own foot.

No pass interference MY ASS.

THEY WOULD HAVE SCORED with that momentum from that play had that been deemed a first down like it should have been. I've go no problems with any of the other calls, as far as I could tell they were legit.

I hate seeing Dallas advance but I hate Green Bay worse.

Go Cowboys.

 TWIN


----------



## Micky

When I saw that play I knew you would go apeshit over it.

Whats worse is that the head of officiating was riding the Dallas party bus...

Did The NFL’s Head Of Officiating Dean Blandino Party On A Dallas Cowboys Party Bus [VIDEO] « CBS Detroit


----------



## Micky

Well, because I am a Patriots fan, the Ravens will win next weekend...

You just watch!


----------



## Salsg

I think the officiating has continued to get worse for a long time.

That was a bad call in that game, and what's worse is no real explanation. 

There is definite favoritism as well. Some teams, and some players get away with stuff, consistently.

What's worse is a same exact kind of play happens twice, but one play is flagged but the other isn't.

Refs should never determine the outcome of games, and should be consistent. And some of them need to learn the rules too.


----------



## TwinACStacks

It is what it is. Us Detroiters are DELIGHTED just making it to a playoff game, wildcard or not. The basement is a cold lonely place.

 TWIN


----------



## blues_n_cues

my personal favorite was a call on Harris during the Cowboys Eagles game-
he "hit the guy too hard".

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/cowboy...or-flag---he-hit-him-too-hard--035046611.html


----------



## Micky

Here is a good one:

NFL Head of Officiating Speaks on Controversial Play in Lions vs. Cowboys | Bleacher Report


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Here is a good one:
> 
> NFL Head of Officiating Speaks on Controversial Play in Lions vs. Cowboys | Bleacher Report



this is a good article on NFL penalties-
Pelissero: NFL officiating controversy more about fans than refs

""Each tight call is freeze-framed, GIF'd and tweeted. A dozen or more cameras show different angles. Complaints and conspiracy theories go viral. Retired officials provide instant commentary based on replays to which the officials on the field may not have access."

There is high comedy in FOX's Mike Pereira or CBS' Mike Carey giving the definitive word on a play after watching it several times in slow-motion, only for the referee on the field or the NFL's boss, Dean Blandino at the New York mothership, to say the opposite."

and all of that before the officials on the field even finish discussing the call.


----------



## Salsg

Fix instant replay to cover more calls so the officials can get it right. They;re people so they are imperfect. use technology to get it right.

Goodell got to get his head out of his ass and stop with his political correctness bullshit and really focus on the integrity of the game


----------



## Salsg

You know I just thought about what that game changing call was really about.

Suh should not have been playing in that game, but the NFL are too much of pussies to keep him out, and Detroit was too close to winning the game, which maybe they wouldn't be if Suh was off the field like he should have been.

**** Goodell. I know that if it was a white guy stepping on a black guy he would have been suspended for 4 games or more.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Hmmm,imagine that.
Report: NFL tells Dallas Cowboys they missed 7 penalty calls against Detroit Lions | MLive.com

The Detroit Lions have received non-stop media attention for two blown calls by the officials in the team's 24-20 loss to the Dallas Cowboys. Heck, even President Obama has weighed in on the matter.

But blown calls are a two-way street, and according to the Fort Worth Star-Telegram, the Cowboys submitted 10 questionable officiating decisions to the league and the NFL has admitted the officials failed to flag the Lions seven times.

Only two specific examples were provided by reporter Clarence Hill Jr. The first, a missed hands to the face call that knocked offensive lineman Jeremy Parnell's helmet off.

The second, and far more relevant to the finish of the game, was a defensive holding committed by Lions safety James Ihedigbo on Dallas tight end Jason Witten on a third-and-8 play with 6:44 remaining in the fourth quarter.

This was one play before the fourth-and-6 where the league told the Lions they missed a Cowboys offensive lineman holding defensive tackle Ndamukong Suh.

The Cowboys went on to score the game-winning touchdown eight plays later.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Blues is actually Right. The Lions Played better Than Dallas until about the end of the Second Quarter, Then Dallas simply Outplayed the Lions. That Bad Call destroyed the Lions Momentum. It wouldn't have if they were a BETTER Team Like the Patriots or Seahawks, or even the Cowboys. This is Primarily why US Detroiters are so Pissed off about that ONE call, they hurt their feelings, and Unfortunately the Lions are like a Fragile little Flower until they Can Get a few winning seasons together back to Back. We REALLY need a new QB. Stafford is Great when his game is on but he's way too unpredictable....

I make no excuses for SUH. He is an overpaid (for his position performance) ANIMAL.

 TWIN


----------



## blues_n_cues

TwinACStacks said:


> Blues is actually Right.
> 
> TWIN



I gotta get that framed.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> I gotta get that framed.



Sig-worthy material for sure.


----------



## TwinACStacks

blues_n_cues said:


> I gotta get that framed.



 Hey Now. I usually have your back. Except for that *ONE* time with that knife.

Let it GO Blues, Let it go....

 TWIN


----------



## Salsg

Wat to go Baltimore, snatching defeat out of the clutches of victory.

That looked like prevent defense, it only prevents you from winning


----------



## Micky

Salsg said:


> Way to go Baltimore, snatching defeat out of the clutches of victory.
> 
> That looked like prevent defense, it only prevents you from winning



I was worried for 3 quarters...
Looked like the Patriots were gonna fold up like a cheap lawn chair.

But like you said...


----------



## rmlevasseur

I am a New England native, and I swear that game took a year off my life. Belichick was freaking brilliant, and to make multiple comebacks with zero running game is really a testament to how great Brady is. and the balls to call that trick play... Wow.


----------



## Salsg

I could have many all those throws to the receivers when they're wide open because the defense is playing 10 yards off them.

Wasn't really Brady making anything happen, just the Ravens giving them easy openings. Any QB should have made those.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Seattle looked pretty good in that win. Crazy early game. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Salsg

Greatwhitenorth said:


> Seattle looked pretty good in that win.



Yeah they did, gonna be real tough for Dallas or Green Bay to beat them next week.


----------



## blues_n_cues

ESPN just showed a certain GB QB walking the field & lookin pretty gimpy already.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> ESPN just showed a certain GB QB walking the field & lookin pretty gimpy already.



You _know_ that Rod Marinelli is going to want to chase him out the pocket a lot today to aggravate it. The problem is he is just as dangerous out of the pocket when he scrambles.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> You _know_ that Rod Marinelli is going to want to chase him out the pocket a lot today to aggravate it. The problem is he is just as dangerous out of the pocket when he scrambles.



*IF* he can scramble out.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Good first game. At least Romo can say this one wasn't his fault.


----------



## Micky

Too bad it came down to another controversial call in a Cowboys game...


----------



## TwinACStacks

Karma sux.

 TWIN


----------



## EndGame00

Salsg said:


> I could have many all those throws to the receivers when they're wide open because the defense is playing 10 yards off them.
> 
> Wasn't really Brady making anything happen, just the Ravens giving them easy openings. Any QB should have made those.



That's Baltimore's fault for playing soft when they have 14-point lead twice, they should have expect Brady gonna be throwing on every down since the running game was shut down.... Gotta give it to Brady and Co.... 

I think Seattle is poised to repeat... I don't think GB is gonna be much of a threat to them....


----------



## Bflat5

Dallas rules!


----------



## blues_n_cues

TwinACStacks said:


> Karma sux.
> 
> TWIN



just like Detroit,Dallas had plenty of chances to win that game after the call but didn't.

it wasn't the call it was Marinelli's "prevent" Defense. they should have been all out blitzing Rodgers until he was just a bloody puddle in the turf.

watch how Seattle treats him.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> That's Baltimore's fault for playing soft when they have 14-point lead twice, they should have expect Brady gonna be throwing on every down since the running game was shut down.... Gotta give it to Brady and Co....
> 
> I think Seattle is poised to repeat... I don't think GB is gonna be much of a threat to them....



the Dallas defensive scheme was just a bad repeat of Baltimore but w/ different jerseys. soft defense......


----------



## Far Rider

Blues, our 'Boys gave it a good run this year. Hat tip to them.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Blues, our 'Boys gave it a good run this year. Hat tip to them.



yes they did,now on to FA & the draft. the story is Marinelli is headed to Tampa.
http://www.bloggingtheboys.com/2015...ordinator-rod-marinelli-leaving-for-tampa-bay

maybe Dick Lebeau from the Steelers? that would be a hoot.LOL


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

So, does Manning retire?


----------



## EndGame00

Peyton's been throwing floated ducks post-surgery.... His passes doesn't seem to have the same zip as he used to have...


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> yes they did,now on to FA & the draft. the story is Marinelli is headed to Tampa.
> Is Cowboys Defensive Coordinator Rod Marinelli Leaving For Tampa Bay? - Blogging The Boys
> 
> maybe Dick Lebeau from the Steelers? that would be a hoot.LOL



LeBeau called it quits... He's a great defensive mind but his players are long in the tooth over at Pittsburgh... It boggles me that they didn't address that problem in the offseason....


----------



## blues_n_cues

GO......Seahawks??? 
I hate saying that but I just can't stand Arrogant Rodgers..


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This has turned into a hell of a game.


----------



## Micky

I knew this one would be the better of the two conference finals...


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Great ending in the NFC Championship. I wonder if Sherman broke his arm.


----------



## Salsg

EndGame00 said:


> Peyton's been throwing floated ducks post-surgery.... His passes doesn't seem to have the same zip as he used to have...



He sure did throw a lot of ducks for touchdowns too, including the TD season record, and season yardage record too


----------



## Micky




----------



## S.A.T.O.

I really think Seattle got so lucky today. Green Bay failed to capitalize early and get touchdowns.


----------



## EndGame00

Salsg said:


> He sure did throw a lot of ducks for touchdowns too, including the TD season record, and season yardage record too



Denver's recievers thrive on YAC's, but if you watch the old Peyton before surgery vs post-surgery, you will notice his passes didn't have the zip he used to have... He started to remind me of Brad Johnson at times....

I think their window of opportunity to make another run has closed on them after the divisional game against the Colts.... And Elway needs to find their future QB, and fast.....


----------



## EndGame00

Hate to say it but Seattle's gonna repeat.


----------



## CaptainZero

EndGame00 said:


> Hate to say it but Seattle's gonna repeat.



I think so to, but NE cheats.


----------



## Micky

EndGame00 said:


> Hate to say it but Seattle's gonna repeat.



We will see...

Is that your new baby in your avatar?


----------



## Far Rider

The Pats are going to be tough to beat.


----------



## scat7s

EndGame00 said:


> Hate to say it but Seattle's gonna repeat.



nope.


----------



## Far Rider

If I was a Packers fan I'd be pissed. That was clearly an over inflated football that bounced off his head.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> If I was a Packers fan I'd be pissed. That was clearly an over inflated football that bounced off his head.



karma sucks eh?

Russell Wilson says "that's a catch" parts 2,3,& 4.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

BWAHAHAHA

anyone want to deny it now? 
it wasn't just that game.they found out before & only because of an interception handed to a ref w/ a comment.

the final proof- refs inspected the balls 2.5 hours prior & all were to specs @ the time.


----------



## scat7s

from what I hear, the colts complained about the same issue back in November? 

we didn't hear anything about it. it sounds like the patriots org didn't hear anything about it either. 
in other words, the NFL had no response to the accusations/complaints. 

im not defending the patriots and their tactics, (which btw, they aren't doing anything any different than any other NFL team out there....theyre all stretching the rules in their various ways, be it Adderall and performance enhancing drugs, over or underinflated balls, clock issues, pumping in noise etc) 

im sorry, but this feels a little bit managed in some way. no such thing as bad publicity for the NFL. no. such. thing. anything that draws eyeballs and opinions to the big game and its periphery stuff is cash money. 

the NFL plays their own games/ management strategies to these controversies. controversy is good for business. frauds.

ps im not trying to sound like a patriots homer, im a casual football fan at best.


----------



## Micky

NFL Investigating Whether Patriots Played Game With Properly Inflated Vince Wilfork | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## EndGame00

I guess the Pats don't mind losing draft picks if found guilty....The Colts' loss was their own... Even if Brady didn't score TD's, NE's running game mauled that Indy's defense and Andrew Luck looked uncomfortable under center....

Anyway, I am looking forward to Superbowl.


----------



## BowerR64

So the colts cant play with flat balls? Wouldnt it benefit both teams?

The last time the pats were accused of cheating didnt they win every game after that?

I was thinking they played the jets the first game of 2007 and were then accused of using videos of the play calls and then they went on to win all 16 games. They then were accused of running up points

This might just put a fire under the pats.

I think it would be great to see a #199 draft pick on the cover of SI with a ring on all 4 fingers.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> I guess the Pats don't mind losing draft picks if found guilty....The Colts' loss was their own... Even if Brady didn't score TD's, NE's running game mauled that Indy's defense and Andrew Luck looked uncomfortable under center....
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to Superbowl.



I think if Belichik is proven to be in on it then his suspension for the SB & all of next year plus another hefty fine would be totally appropriate. it isn't his first offense.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky

This is fking hilarious!
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTRmyXX6ipU[/ame]


----------



## CaptainZero

BowerR64 said:


> So the colts cant play with flat balls? Wouldnt it benefit both teams?
> 
> .



No, because each team brings their own balls. The only ones that aren't are the ones used for kicking. Those are new.


----------



## scat7s

from what ive heard, the colts balls tested within tolerance.


----------



## Far Rider

CaptainZero said:


> No, because each team brings their own balls. The only ones that aren't are the ones used for kicking. *Those are new*.



Yeah, just ask Tony Romo.


----------



## scat7s

whats the difference between this and say, a little bullfrog or stickem on a baseball? by the letter of the law, its cheating, yet its a league wide tactic that if executed descretely, is mostly a non-issue. 

the idea of suspending someone over this seems silly. 

remember the guys that smeared silicone on their uniforms to give them an advantage evading tackles? lol...


----------



## EndGame00

Now they're saying Baltimore tipped off the Colts regarding the deflated balls... My question now is why the Ravens didn't complain to the refs when Brady was intercepted by a DB in the 1st half of the divisional game?


----------



## Micky

I can't believe they interrupted the Ellen show with a Special Report about this...


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

The Patriots cheated? But the Colts only scored seven points! Did the Colts help the Patriots "cheat" by choosing to score only 7 points?


----------



## blues_n_cues

and on a lighter note.....
Incarcerated Cowboys fan files $89 billion lawsuit against NFL

Terry Hendrix, currently an inmate incarcerated at Fremont Correctional Facility in Cañon City, Colo., says in his handwritten lawsuit filed Wednesday that he is serving as counsel for “Dez Bryant, all Dallas Cowboys fans and all people in or from the sovereign republic of Texas.”

He is seeking the approximately $89 billion in damages in compensation for, but not limited to, "negligence, breach of fiduciary duty, and also reckless disregard.”

The specificity of the amount Hendrix is seeking is what makes his lawsuit so compelling. The disgruntled Cowboys fan is asking for a monetary award of $88,987,654,321.88.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> and on a lighter note.....
> Incarcerated Cowboys fan files $89 billion lawsuit against NFL
> 
> Terry Hendrix, currently an inmate incarcerated at Fremont Correctional Facility in Cañon City, Colo., says in his handwritten lawsuit filed Wednesday that he is serving as counsel for “Dez Bryant, all Dallas Cowboys fans and all people in or from the sovereign republic of Texas.”
> 
> He is seeking the approximately $89 billion in damages in compensation for, but not limited to, "negligence, breach of fiduciary duty, and also reckless disregard.”
> 
> The specificity of the amount Hendrix is seeking is what makes his lawsuit so compelling. The disgruntled Cowboys fan is asking for a monetary award of $88,987,654,321.88.



He'll probably settle for 88 cents.


----------



## EndGame00

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> The Patriots cheated? But the Colts only scored seven points! Did the Colts help the Patriots "cheat" by choosing to score only 7 points?



Brady played better in the 2nd half with properly inflated footballs...


----------



## scat7s

man, I listen to sports talk radio at work a lot. background noise...

and of course, its a boston station...I haven't heard a peep all week about the pats seahawks matchup. lol. literally, not a single word. 

its 24/7 deflate gate...man I hate those corny catch phrases they come up with for this stuff...

well done NFL. you've saved the radio heads from burning out the matchup talk until next week. now that's good management. 

and when the pats win, we can revisit everything all over again with plenty of controversy for the following 2 weeks. that's bang for your buck right there.

the superbowl. 4 hours stretched out to a month long ordeal.


----------



## Micky

scat7s said:


> 4 hours stretched out to a month long ordeal.



And then 11 months of whining by the Seahawks fans...


----------



## scat7s

and, there is no clear cut "best ever" 

the endless debates about historically whos the best quarterback/coach/team can roll on in perpetuity. 

you take away "inflate gate", and the pats win their 4th in 6 appearances, the debate is dead and the "best ever" is pretty much indisputable until the next "best ever" comes along.


----------



## Frodebro

EndGame00 said:


> Brady played better in the 2nd half with properly inflated footballs...



A friend of mine (who is a much bigger football fan than I am) made the comment today that even though the balls were brought back up to proper inflation at halftime, there's the possibility that the psychological factor of NE jumping ahead in the first half may have hurt the Colts' game to some degree.


----------



## scat7s

Frodebro said:


> A friend of mine (who is a much bigger football fan than I am) made the comment today that even though the balls were brought back up to proper inflation at halftime, there's the possibility that the psychological factor of NE jumping ahead in the first half may have hurt the Colts' game to some degree.




except the colts have lost by 2 touchdowns or more in every meeting between the teams since luck was drafted. 4 times now. 

so far, in the Andrew luck era, the pats have their number. so any psychological factor would probably be playing out before the game even started.


----------



## Frodebro

scat7s said:


> except the colts have lost by 2 touchdowns or more in every meeting between the teams since luck was drafted. 4 times now.
> 
> so far, in the Andrew luck era, the pats have their number. so any psychological factor would probably be playing out before the game even started.



Possibly so, and maybe reinforced when they saw that it was happening again.


----------



## EndGame00

scat7s said:


> except the colts have lost by 2 touchdowns or more in every meeting between the teams since luck was drafted. 4 times now.
> 
> so far, in the Andrew luck era, the pats have their number. so any psychological factor would probably be playing out before the game even started.



Chuck Pagano hasn't solved that riddle yet.


----------



## blues_n_cues

scat7s said:


> the superbowl. 4 hours stretched out to a month long ordeal.



kinda like the Kentucky Derby here. a month of hoopla for a 2 minute race and in the end it's all about the hats because nobody ever remembers the horse.


----------



## BowerR64

distract the pats as much as you can so the hawks can heal


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> distract the pats as much as you can so the hawks can heal



if the Pats win- it's controversy & the same story line as the undefeated season as spygate or it's a motivator.

if the 'hawks win- it's poetic justice & because they weren't distracted.

either way,it's news & ratings for months,then it'll start all over again w/ the next season opener.


----------



## blues_n_cues

what is Chip Kelly doing?? 
the Philadelphia Ducks?


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> what is Chip Kelly doing??
> the Philadelphia *Sucks*?



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Fixed that for ya.





I see them being last in the division this year the way he's going.


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> what is Chip Kelly doing??
> the Philadelphia Ducks?



Where's MarshallLPHack at


Trade Nick Foles to Rams for Sam Bradford, and decided to re-sign Mark Sanchez... I was in shock but at the same time.


If they're thinking using Bradford to trade up... His trade value would be a 6th rounder or a compensatory pick


The biggest shocker to me was Jimmy Graham trade to Seattle for Max Unger.... The scuttlebutt is Drew Brees may be traded as well.... New Orleans are putting their players on firesale.


----------



## Far Rider

I'm holding my breath about DeMarco Murray. We can't afford to lose him.


----------



## EndGame00

The Boys are in a tough spot.... If I was JJ, I'd keep DeMarco over Dez.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> I'm holding my breath about DeMarco Murray. We can't afford to lose him.



we coulda had Frank gore for less. I think JJ's holding out on what the final word is on AP. we won't go for Adrian but the his price will set the mark for Murray.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> we coulda had Frank gore for less. I think JJ's holding out on what the final word is on AP. we won't go for Adrian but the his price will set the mark for Murray.



Isn't AP set to make 12 mil this year? DM will never come close to that.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Isn't AP set to make 12 mil this year? DM will never come close to that.



I think DM's looking for or expecting around $9M and he may get it from jacksonville but not Dallas. now there's talk of Philly showing interest.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> I think DM's looking for or expecting around $9M and he may get it from jacksonville but not Dallas. *now there's talk of Philly showing interest.*



Go wash your mouth out right now young man!!!! 

I heard that too. Philly is spending money like a drunken sailor.


----------



## EndGame00

Filly signed Mr. Gimpy Knee Ryan Mathews for 3-year, $12m....

Good luck getting a good mileage out of that guy, Chip.


----------



## EndGame00

I think the 9ers about to hit their cap ceiling, so AP is out of the question.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I'm right here yooz guyz!!!

In Chip, I trust


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Go wash your mouth out right now young man!!!!
> 
> I heard that too. Philly is spending money like a drunken sailor.



I think Chip's been drinking Jerrah's bourbon.

edit-
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000478399/article/demarco-murray-visiting-eagles-on-thursday

Adam Schefter is saying DM is expected to sign w/ Philly but will entertain a last minute Dallas offer. 
(but we know how the Frank Gore thing went)


----------



## blues_n_cues

no blackouts for the 2015-2016 season-

NFL suspending blackout policy for 2015 season

The NFL is ending TV blackouts, at least for one year.

Clubs voted at the league's annual meetings Monday to suspend for the 2015 preseason and regular season its longstanding policy, which required teams to sell out a game 72 hours before kickoff in order for it to be aired locally.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> no blackouts for the 2015-2016 season-
> 
> NFL suspending blackout policy for 2015 season
> 
> The NFL is ending TV blackouts, at least for one year.
> 
> Clubs voted at the league's annual meetings Monday to suspend for the 2015 preseason and regular season its longstanding policy, which required teams to sell out a game 72 hours before kickoff in order for it to be aired locally.



Jacksonville must be happy.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Jacksonville must be happy.



Dallas fans living in Houston too.


----------



## CaptainZero

I'm getting pretty sick of the AP story, and now this. 

Ass.

Adrian Peterson Rode A Camel Into His Birthday Party


----------



## blues_n_cues

all I know is THAT WAS STILL A CATCH!!!!


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> all I know is THAT WAS STILL A CATCH!!!!



Imagine if that happened at AT&T stadium.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'll be on the edge of my seat....NOT!!!


----------



## Micky

So, the NFL Central Office now will start paying taxes.

This means Goodell doesn't have to disclose how much he makes.

Good thing? Or bad thing?


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> So, the NFL Central Office now will start paying taxes.
> 
> This means Goodell doesn't have to disclose how much he makes.
> 
> Good thing? Or bad thing?



either way,he's overpaid & failing miserably @ the job but it is what it is.


----------



## EndGame00

Fa-qing kill me now.... Winston to the Bucs.... I wish Lovie gets fired next season...


----------



## blues_n_cues

I watch bits & pieces of it. no excitement here but it was funny seeing Goodell booed every time he stepped onstage. 

yeah,I would have loved to see them trade up for Georgia RB Todd Gurley but that would have cost us the house.
oh well,we need to much on defense to worry about it. we have enough weapons on Offense even if it means going back to Romo throwing more often.


----------



## Bear R.

Go steelers..!!..


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> I watch bits & pieces of it. no excitement here but it was funny seeing Goodell booed every time he stepped onstage.



Byron Jones was a great pick for our 'Boys Blues.


----------



## blues_n_cues

pretty much a snoozer but they addressed some critical needs. 
Draft Central | Dallas Cowboys

now let's see how many hammies get pulled during training camp this year and if Sean Lee even makes it out of the gate without injury this time.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> pretty much a snoozer but they addressed some critical needs.
> Draft Central | Dallas Cowboys
> 
> now let's see how many hammies get pulled during training camp this year and if Sean Lee even makes it out of the gate without injury this time.



If Gregory can keep his nose clean, we might have an actual defense this year.


----------



## Far Rider

Hey Blues, you'll like this!

Reliving some Tony Romo Jedi tricks on #StarWarsDay - Dallas Cowboys Blog - ESPN


----------



## blues_n_cues

Busted!!!!! 

take the trophy and suspend Brady & Bellichik for a year.


----------



## scat7s

a year? lol...this drama would be funny if it weren't already so beat to death annoying. 

suspend him (brady not bellichik) for a game or two and move on. see vins molehill thread for further reference.


----------



## blues_n_cues

scat7s said:


> a year? lol...this drama would be funny if it weren't already so beat to death annoying.
> 
> suspend him (brady not bellichik) for a game or two and move on. see vins molehill thread for further reference.



they,Sean Peyton & other Saints coaches got a year for "bountygate".
look @ what the Browns,Falcons,& a couple of other teams are getting right now for less. cheating you way into a Superbowl w/ a history of cheating should warrant @ least a year.


----------



## scat7s

every quarterback in the league knows the deal here. 

this is a molehill. its only a big deal b/c the pats have a rep as cheaters, which is amplified by the fact that they are the most successful fb team of the last 15 yrs. 

I get the hate, but keep it in perspective...this is common practice (adjusting the PSI to a QBs preference)...they happened to get caught is all. its for the QB's comfort, there is no other "advantage" gained by deflating balls a few ounces under regulation.


----------



## blues_n_cues

scat7s said:


> every quarterback in the league knows the deal here.
> 
> this is a molehill. its only a big deal b/c the pats have a rep as cheaters, which is amplified by the fact that they are the most successful fb team of the last 15 yrs.
> 
> I get the hate, but keep it in perspective...this is common practice...they happened to get caught is all. its for the QB's comfort, there is no other "advantage" gained by deflating balls a few ounces under regulation.



no hate. they broke the rules & got caught then Brady lied about it. it is what it is but you really should read the whole report & the texts.

Read The Entire Ted Wells Report On Patriots DeflateGate Controversy | New England Patriots | NESN.com

the texts-
http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...lategate-patriots-jim-mcnally-john-jastremski


----------



## Micky

The report wasn't conclusive.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> The report wasn't conclusive.



it was close enough but we'll see what the punishments are.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> it was close enough but we'll see what the punishments are.



'More probably than not' is not something you can base a penalty on is it?

'You are gonna go to jail because you probably robbed that store'...

This really is so trivial it is like basing your band's pay on the # of Facebook likes.


----------



## blues_n_cues

the only things missing are video & a taped confession,which the texts alone are pretty much a confession and we all know that nothing goes on within that organization that Bellichik doesn't know about. 

also,you really think that Brady can't tell the difference between an 11 lb ball & a 16 lb "balloon"? right......


----------



## scat7s

blues_n_cues said:


> no hate. they broke the rules & got caught then Brady lied about it. it is what it is but you really should read the whole report & the texts.
> 
> Read The Entire Ted Wells Report On Patriots DeflateGate Controversy | New England Patriots | NESN.com
> 
> the texts-
> The Patriots employee who deflated balls REALLY doesn't like Tom Brady - SBNation.com




i read the texts. ive been hearing the important excerpts all morning. 

yep, he cheated and lied. I don't contest that. suspend him. but lets keep it in perspective is all...an entire season? that's ludicrous.


----------



## scat7s

Micky said:


> 'More probably than not' is not something you can base a penalty on is it?
> 
> 'You are gonna go to jail because you probably robbed that store'...
> 
> This really is so trivial it is like basing your band's pay on the # of Facebook likes.




micky you sound like homer. 

this isn't a court of law. they deflated balls. everyone knows it. suspend him. but lets not go nutty is all....


----------



## blues_n_cues

scat7s said:


> i read the texts. ive been hearing the important excerpts all morning.
> 
> yep, he cheated and lied. I don't contest that. suspend him. but lets keep it in perspective is all...an entire season? that's ludicrous.



I'm seeing it this way-
it's not the first time they've been busted & this most likely went on all season.
they lied after the fact.
Goodell has to come down hard because of his close personal relationship w/ Kraft.
the NFL is in face saving mode big time right now across the board.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

This is why we need cameras everywhere.


----------



## Micky

scat7s said:


> micky you sound like homer.
> 
> this isn't a court of law. they deflated balls. everyone knows it. suspend him. but lets not go nutty is all....



Exactly my point scat. Kinda trivial, just move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## scat7s

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm seeing it this way-
> it's not the first time they've been busted & this most likely went on all season.
> they lied after the fact.
> Goodell has to come down hard because of his close personal relationship w/ Kraft.
> the NFL is in face saving mode big time right now across the board.



the nfl has been in face saving mode for a long time now. 


did you read about the referees procedures for checking balls pregame? what procedures you ask? exactly. its a joke. 

nothing is calibrated, nothing is documented...its loosey goosey by nature. 

brady likes the football at the bottom end of the tolerance. if he submits the balls for check at precisely 12lbs, there is no guarantee that the refs gauges will read the same as his. (also taking into account merely inserting the guage in the ball releases a small amount of air again).

so the ref pumps more air into the balls b/c now they read 11.8psi (hypothetically in this example im trying to illustrate). but fails to recheck or uses a guage that is not calibrated to the pats guage so when brady gets his hands on the balls during a game, half of them are now "overinflated" by his preference. it makes perfect sense to me that he would want the balls checked again after the refs touch them, OR, he submits them at 12.5 or 13 figuring the refs wont mess with them, and then asks his people to bring them down to the hairy edge of 12 where he prefers them. 

in other words, b/c of the sloppy non procedure that the NFL has in place, tom is forced to alter the balls to be sure he is getting what he wants for gametime. 

you know what i mean here? yes he lied, yes he cheated, but i totally get why he would do things the way he does if he is that picky about the psi of his footballs. the procedure is faulty. 

remember, most of the balls were a mere few ounces under 12psi. right on the hairy edge...


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Far Rider

The Patricheats strike again.


----------



## bman

Pats are screwed. Brady may be suspended for a season and the Super Bowl trophy may be taken away. Next year is the Colts year now that the cheaters have fallen on their faces.


----------



## scat7s

bman said:


> Pats are screwed. Brady may be suspended for a season and the Super Bowl trophy may be taken away. Next year is the Colts year now that the cheaters have fallen on their faces.



dude, youre high.


----------



## Micky

N.F.L. Sentences Tom Brady to Year with Jets for Deflategate - The New Yorker


----------



## Micky

NFL Investigating Whether Patriots Played Game With Properly Inflated Vince Wilfork - The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Far Rider

The new nickname of the Cowboys offensive line...


----------



## troyli




----------



## EndGame00

NFL moves extra point to 15-yard line for 2015 season - NFL.com



I do like the failed 2-point attempt rule though... 

But for the fake PAT, it's stupid... If they're going to implement it, then they need to change the rule book regarding "running on a kicker" penalty....


----------



## CaptainZero

This is SO dumb. Stop ****ing with the game!


----------



## blues_n_cues

gotta luv it. 
The secret reason Tim Tebow was signed by the Eagles


----------



## Far Rider

I love being a Cowboy fan in Iggles country. Makes them crazy.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> I love being a Cowboy fan in Iggles country. Makes them crazy.



Why would being a fan of a bunch of over rated, under achievers make them crazy?


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Why would being a fan of a bunch of over rated, under achievers make them crazy?



really ?? no,really???


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Why would being a fan of a bunch of over rated, under achievers make them crazy?



so really,how ya feel about the Chargers,Rams,& Raiders all sharing one field in L.A.???


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> so really,how ya feel about the Chargers,Rams,& Raiders all sharing one field in L.A.???



Not being a fan of any of those teams...I have no opinion. Great for the LA area I guess?


----------



## EndGame00

Anthony Davis of San Francisco 49ers retires - NFL.com

Early retirement/defection woes continue in 49er country.... This team could not catch a break since firing Jim Harbaugh.... Jed York has taken the crown from Dan Snyder as the worst owner in the NFL.


----------



## 1neeto

EndGame00 said:


> Anthony Davis of San Francisco 49ers retires - NFL.com
> 
> Early retirement/defection woes continue in 49er country.... This team could not catch a break since firing Jim Harbaugh.... Jed York has taken the crown from Dan Snyder as the worst owner in the NFL.



I'm a 9r hater but god damn that's some bad luck!


----------



## blues_n_cues

just 'cause...


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> so really,how ya feel about the Chargers,Rams,& Raiders all sharing one field in L.A.???



It means home football every weekend...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> It means home football every weekend...



w/ those 3 teams would that be a good thing?


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> w/ those 3 teams would that be a good thing?



Sorry, with those 3 teams, that's all I could dig up...


----------



## Far Rider

Cowboy's and Dez Bryant reach deal: 5 years 70 million 45 guaranteed.

Wahoo!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Cowboy's and Dez Bryant reach deal: 5 years 70 million 45 guaranteed.
> 
> Wahoo!!!



his mama is already on the phone w/ her dealer.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

That's it? Thought he would get more than that....


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

blues_n_cues said:


> gotta luv it.
> The secret reason Tim Tebow was signed by the Eagles


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

blues_n_cues said:


> so really,how ya feel about the Chargers,Rams,& Raiders all sharing one field in L.A.???



Put them all together and they probably still wouldn't make the playoffs. 

Signed, Raidersfan(don't judge)


----------



## EndGame00

Brady's suspension reduced to two games....


----------



## Micky

EndGame00 said:


> Brady's suspension reduced to two games....



Prediction?


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## BowerR64

blues_n_cues said:


>



I still think he is one of the best clutch quarterbacks since Montana regulation balls or not.


----------



## EndGame00

Micky said:


> Prediction?



If Greg Hardy's suspension got reduced from 10 to four games, Tom will get two instead of four....


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> If Greg Hardy's suspension got reduced from 10 to four games, Tom will get two instead of four....



And it may not be over yet. Hardy is going to court to have it reduced even further. He might just win. You have to think Brady is thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bear R.

Go STEELERS..!!.




PS..I just picked up an official NFL Helmet worn by Andre Gurode..5 time Pro Bowler and Center for the Dallas Cowboys from 2002-2010..a sweet find..


----------



## CaptainZero

blues_n_cues said:


> gotta luv it.
> The secret reason Tim Tebow was signed by the Eagles



I'd say that's how it's going to go down, but I'd say it was just dumb luck that it happened that way.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> Go STEELERS..!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS..I just picked up an official NFL Helmet worn by Andre Gurode..5 time Pro Bowler and Center for the Dallas Cowboys from 2002-2010..a sweet find..



don't get me started on that no long snapping sumbich.....
probably why the helmet was so cheap...


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> don't get me started on that no long snapping sumbich.....
> probably why the helmet was so cheap...



How he escaped all those Rams when Gurode's snap went 20 yards over his head and he STILL managed to get a first down.


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> And it may not be over yet. Hardy is going to court to have it reduced even further. He might just win. You have to think Brady is thinking the same thing.



It would be hypocritical of Goodell not reducing Brady's suspension... If a wife beater can get his suspension reduced, why not the Golden Child?


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> It would be hypocritical of Goodell not reducing Brady's suspension... If a wife beater can get his suspension reduced, why not the Golden Child?



simple.because the "wife beater" was suspended last year and under a rule that was not in effect yet so it was only conduct detrimental to the league,meanwhile Brady *cheated* then *lied* about it then refused to cooperate further.


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> simple.because the "wife beater" was suspended last year and under a rule that was not in effect yet so it was only conduct detrimental to the league,meanwhile Brady *cheated* then *lied* about it then refused to cooperate further.




Hardy actually played last season with the Panthers... His gMe suspension is supposed to take effect this season...


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> Hardy actually played last season with the Panthers... His gMe suspension is supposed to take effect this season...



eeeh...try again....

Greg Hardy suspension reduced to four games - NFL.com
"Hardy missed all but one game with the Panthers last season"


----------



## Salsg

Goodell should be removed from his position. Since he has taken over, the NFL has lost so much integrity, in the game itself and in the way the league is run.


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> simple.because the "wife beater" was suspended last year and under a rule that was not in effect yet so it was only conduct detrimental to the league,meanwhile Brady *cheated* then *lied* about it then refused to cooperate further.



The Colts also admitted to deflating footballs during the regular season vs. Tennessee last year, and yet the commish aren't or unwilling to open an investigation against Indy...

I dunno about Brady, because the inquiry concluded that Brady did not specifically tell the equipment personnel to deflate the ball lower than regulation... I think that's what they are appealing.....

I think he will get his suspension down to two.....


DISCLAIMER: I'm not in any way , shape or form a Tom Brady fan.


----------



## blues_n_cues

really? no Dez or Megatron on this list??? 
T.Y. Hilton, DeSean Jackson among NFL's top five deep threats - NFL.com


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> really? no Dez or Megatron on this list???
> T.Y. Hilton, DeSean Jackson among NFL's top five deep threats - NFL.com



Dez is really better over the middle and making yards after the catch. Williams is better going deep.


----------



## Far Rider

Marshall Goodell sets his heels.


----------



## Micky

Goodell is an A$$hole...


----------



## rmlevasseur

I am a total Pats fan and I am ok with this ruling. Why? Because it's the only way another Pats SB appearance will be glorious.


----------



## Micky

rmlevasseur said:


> I am a total Pats fan and I am ok with this ruling. Why? Because it's the only way another Pats SB appearance will be glorious.



But what is everyone gonna say when the Pats are 4-0 and Brady comes back?


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> But what is everyone gonna say when the Pats are 4-0 and Brady comes back?



3-1. They gotta play my Cowboys.  But still....Without Tom Brady, New England Patriots-Dallas Cowboys game not same - Dallas Cowboys Blog - ESPN


----------



## scat7s

Micky said:


> But what is everyone gonna say when the Pats are 4-0 and Brady comes back?



what else..."trade brady!"

lol....


----------



## Far Rider

Eastern Illinois University quarterbacks have a habit of knocking starters out of their jobs.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Eastern Illinois University quarterbacks have a habit of knocking starters out of their jobs.



and they do better commercials too. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dun9MGPTFWk[/ame]


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Tom Brady destroys phone after suspension is upheld!


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Tom Brady destroys phone after suspension is upheld!



he destroyed it *BEFORE* the suspension.
Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone, told NFL he destroys cell phones all the time - SBNation.com

that's why Goodell upheld the suspension.


----------



## EndGame00

scat7s said:


> what else..."trade brady!"
> 
> lol....



Trade Brady to Tampa . We need a real qb here.


----------



## scat7s

EndGame00 said:


> Trade Brady to Tampa . We need a real qb here.



yep...im not saying they will...but im saying if the kid goes out and wins 3 of 4...the fans will begin demanding they trade brady while he has value...cuz everyone around here thinks they are shrewd little belichicks...and when the wind blows? so do the fans...like dust in the wind. 

all that love and blind loyalty will virtually disappear overnight.


----------



## EndGame00

scat7s said:


> yep...im not saying they will...but im saying if the kid goes out and wins 3 of 4...the fans will begin demanding they trade brady while he has value...cuz everyone around here thinks they are shrewd little belichicks...and when the wind blows? so do the fans...like dust in the wind.
> 
> all that love and blind loyalty will virtually disappear overnight.



Remember Matt Cassel? Every body thought he was gonna be an elite QB after subbing in for an injured Brady. ...funny how that turns out


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> he destroyed it *BEFORE* the suspension.
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone, told NFL he destroys cell phones all the time - SBNation.com
> 
> that's why Goodell upheld the suspension.


----------



## CaptainZero

EndGame00 said:


> Remember Matt Cassel? Every body thought he was gonna be an elite QB after subbing in for an injured Brady. ...funny how that turns out



And, we just traded him to Buffalo for a 5th round pick, and then traded that pick to Miami for Mike Wallace. I'll take that trade all day long. Of course, it remains to be seen if Wallace will be as effective as he was in Pittsburg.


----------



## EndGame00

CaptainZero said:


> And, we just traded him to Buffalo for a 5th round pick, and then traded that pick to Miami for Mike Wallace. I'll take that trade all day long. Of course, it remains to be seen if Wallace will be as effective as he was in Pittsburg.



It's a so-so trade, TBH...With Bridgewater as QB under Mike Zimmer (defensive-minded HC), not sure if Wallace returns to form like he was with Pittsburgh... Granted, Miami is a dumping ground for malcontent prima donna WR's...

Being a Buccaneers fan, I'm not confident that we get 6 wins this season... I was never on-board with the Winston pick... We have two beast WR's (Vincent Jackson and Mike Evans), we just can't seem to find _THE QB_... I want Mike Glennon to be the starter, but that's not gonna happen... Lovie Smith already annointed Jamies Winston as starter, like he picked Josh McCown last year....


----------



## 1neeto

Maybe Brady had personal stuff on that phone that he didn't want anyone looking up. And all teams cheat, it's just a much bigger deal when it's the Patriots. 

Your Team Cheats - The Definitive Guide to NFL Cheating

Look at where the Patriots stand, and then look up your team. Chances are that your team cheats more.


----------



## EndGame00

1neeto said:


> Maybe Brady had personal stuff on that phone that he didn't want anyone looking up. And all teams cheat, it's just a much bigger deal when it's the Patriots.
> 
> Your Team Cheats - The Definitive Guide to NFL Cheating
> 
> Look at where the Patriots stand, and then look up your team. Chances are that your team cheats more.




The commish and his team of super lawyers could have just subpoena the phone and text records from the carrier if they are REALLY serious about the "deflate-gate investigation".... It's just a full of horse**** and sideshow from Goodell... This is the same idiot who reinstated Gregg Williams from "indefinite suspension from the NFL for the bountygate scandal"


----------



## blues_n_cues

CaptainZero said:


> And, we just traded him to Buffalo for a 5th round pick, and then traded that pick to Miami for Mike Wallace. I'll take that trade all day long..



y'all that desparate???


----------



## Bear R.

Go steelers..


----------



## CaptainZero

blues_n_cues said:


> y'all that desparate???



... Yes.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

CaptainZero said:


> And, we just traded him to Buffalo for a 5th round pick, and then traded that pick to Miami for Mike Wallace. I'll take that trade all day long. Of course, it remains to be seen if Wallace will be as effective as he was in Pittsburg.



Cassel is last on the depth chart, may even be a cap casualty.


----------



## blues_n_cues

he he he he he....

Judge orders Tom Brady suit to be moved to N.Y. - NFL.com

According to a court document obtained by NFL Media's Albert Breer, U.S. District Judge Richard H. Kyle in Minnesota ordered Thursday that the NFLPA's lawsuit be transferred to the Southern District of New York. 

"This court perceives no reason for this action to proceed in Minnesota," Kyle wrote in his ruling. 

The players association filed the suit in Minnesota where they had won previous litigation against the NFL.


----------



## bman

Colts baby...Best offense in the NFL this season.


----------



## EndGame00

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/patriots-release-damning-emails-from-nfl-on-leaks-of-false-deflate-gate-data-232214697.html


Goodell's going down!


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/patriots-release-damning-emails-from-nfl-on-leaks-of-false-deflate-gate-data-232214697.html
> 
> 
> Goodell's going down!



I doubt it. 31 other owners seem to be fine w/ his job performance.


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> I doubt it. 31 other owners seem to be fine w/ his job performance.



The fact the NFL legal counsel chose to ride on a skewered information from ESPN (I'm looking at you, Chris Mortensen) throughout the investigation, they can't back out because public perception regarding the Pats is building up... the 11 out of 12 balls were "deflated" were proved to be misinformation from ESPN... Goodell and his minions decided to go with it....Now the Pats is not gonna play nice anymore by releasing email correspondence between the Pats legal team and the NFL's super lawyers....

It's gonna be an interesting one....


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> The fact the NFL legal counsel chose to ride on a skewered information from ESPN (I'm looking at you, Chris Mortensen) throughout the investigation, they can't back out because public perception regarding the Pats is building up... the 11 out of 12 balls were "deflated" were proved to be misinformation from ESPN... Goodell and his minions decided to go with it....Now the Pats is not gonna play nice anymore by releasing email correspondence between the Pats legal team and the NFL's super lawyers....
> 
> It's gonna be an interesting one....



but I'm sure it'll go one of two ways-
1) Goodell didn't know,it was below his office (the benghazi defense)
2) it was never about the actual number of balls,it was the fact that Brady lied & destroyed his phone then refused to cooperate anymore (goes to intent).


----------



## blues_n_cues

this should be a fun year for rivalries-
CowBuzz: Hardy Already Flying High With Cowboys-Eagles Rivalry | Dallas Cowboys

Today we received word that the Eagles fans were going to be flying a banner over Cowboys practice that reads "WE GOT DEMARCO."

That being said, we thought it'd be funny to have some back and forth.

We decided to shoot right back at them, and brainstormed on some banner ideas ourselves.

Originally were were going to go with "KEEP HIM", but we feel a strong need to let the Philthadelphia faithful know just who won the division last season, and who is taking it again.

We are raising money to fly a banner over the Eagles' training camp on August 9th that reads

"✭ WE GOT THE DIVISION ✭"


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> this should be a fun year for rivalries-
> CowBuzz: Hardy Already Flying High With Cowboys-Eagles Rivalry | Dallas Cowboys
> 
> 
> "✭ WE GOT THE DIVISION ✭"



And that's all you'll get

Muahahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> And that's all you'll get
> 
> Muahahahahaaaaa!!!



did a Chargers fan just pop off about playoffs & Divisions??? 

2014 San Diego Chargers season-

Record
9–7 

Division place
3rd AFC West 

Playoff finish
Did not qualify


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> Go steelers..



no more _likes_ for you.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

No, I'm an Eagle fan. That's why I bag on the cowboys. Although I expect nothing but utter disappointment from philly this year, as I always do.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> No, I'm an Eagle fan.QUOTE]
> 
> oh,ok. my condolences.
> (is that you?)


----------



## LPMarshall hack

How come you're not a bengals fan blues? Aren't you in KY near Ohio?


----------



## cornhusker86

LPMarshall hack said:


> How come you're not a bengals fan blues? Aren't you in KY near Ohio?



Or Titans / Colts ?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

cornhusker86 said:


> Or Titans / Colts ?



Well 90% of cowboy nation is made up of bandwagoners who've never lived in Texas (not assuming you are, blues). Btw, I grew up near philly, hence my allegiance.


----------



## cornhusker86

You couldn't pay me to touch that one.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

cornhusker86 said:


> You couldn't pay me to touch that one.



Don't worry, I have no money to pay you.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

After reading my post, it did seem a little mean spirited, which was not my intention. Apologies.


----------



## cornhusker86

The last time I bragged about my team, Stabler took Fran the Man to school in the superbowl.

Lesson Learned, don't talk ####!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Sh!t talking is part of the game!


----------



## cornhusker86

LPMarshall hack said:


> Sh!t talking is part of the game!



Hell I know that! It's what makes it fun. For me though, it seems to backfire.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I hear ya....as an eagles fan, I don't have too much ammo.


----------



## cornhusker86

Misery loves company!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> How come you're not a bengals fan blues? Aren't you in KY near Ohio?



IN KY,Texas born & bred.the Oilers are gone (the Titans were NEVER quite the oilers even if Bud did move the team) & I just never could get behing the Texans.

besides, Colts,Titans,Steelers- nah,just can't do it although I do root for the Bengals a bit since they're AFC.

Cowboy fans talking smack=playing prevent defense. Everyone loves to hate the Cowboys.


----------



## cornhusker86

Earl Campbell and Bum Phillips, the good 'ol days.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

LPMarshall hack said:


> No, I'm an Eagle fan. That's why I bag on the cowboys. Although I expect nothing but utter disappointment from philly this year, as I always do.



Kiko is a beast but you're going to miss Shady.


----------



## EndGame00

Jameis Winston as starting QB for the Bucs.... we're ****ed.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Kiko is a beast but you're going to miss Shady.



I agree


----------



## Far Rider

A well deserved, and long overdue honor. Darren Woodson's Ring of Honor dream comes true - Dallas Cowboys Blog - ESPN


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> A well deserved, and long overdue honor. Darren Woodson's Ring of Honor dream comes true - Dallas Cowboys Blog - ESPN



and Charles Haley finally going to the HOF.

a 2 hour training camp special was on ESPN last night (NFL Network tonight).
http://247sports.com/Bolt/NFL-Network-to-air-live-coverage-of-Dallas-Cowboys-training-camp-38557442


----------



## EndGame00

NFLPA releases Tom Brady appeal testimony in court filing - NFL.com


LOL at Goodell... I couldn't sleep last night so I ended reading the entire 457-page court transcript... I have to say, it does not look good for the Commish.... the Wells testimony is probably the most fubar'ed I have read in recent memory....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> IN KY,Texas born & bred.



Ok ok ok...you can be a true fan since you were born in Tex. But I know plenty of wagoners who have never been to Texas and all of a sudden (after the 3 SB) they are sporting the gear and talking ****. That...I hate.


----------



## scat7s

EndGame00 said:


> NFLPA releases Tom Brady appeal testimony in court filing - NFL.com
> 
> 
> LOL at Goodell... I couldn't sleep last night so I ended reading the entire 457-page court transcript... I have to say, it does not look good for the Commish.... the Wells testimony is probably the most fubar'ed I have read in recent memory....


 
looks like tom has been at least partially vindicated by withholding his phone....didn't take long for his texts to be "leaked" to the public. 

this whole thing is such a clusterf*ck over what is ultimately a non-issue.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Ok ok ok...you can be a true fan since you were born in Tex. But I know plenty of wagoners who have never been to Texas and all of a sudden (after the 3 SB) they are sporting the gear and talking ****. That...I hate.



oh man,we go back to the Cowboys of the 60's. in fact I even have autographs from the early to mid 70's & have met several players over the years.

why the Redskins hate Dallas-
Clint Murchison (original Dallas owner) had tried to purchase the Washington Redskins from Marshall in 1958. An agreement was struck, but as the deal was about to be finalized, Marshall called for a change in terms. This infuriated Murchison and he called off the deal. Marshall then opposed any franchise for Murchison in Dallas.

Marshall had a falling out with the Redskins band leader Barnee Breeskin. Breeskin had written the music to the Redskins fight song "Hail to the Redskins" and Marshall’s wife had penned the lyrics. Breeskin owned the rights to the song and was aware of Murchison’s plight to get an NFL franchise. Angry with Marshall, Breeskin approached Murchison’s attorney to sell him the rights to the song before the expansion vote in 1959. Murchison purchased "Hail to the Redskins" for $2,500. Before the vote to award franchises in 1959, Murchison revealed to Marshall that he owned the song and Marshall could not play it during games. After a few Marshall expletives, Murchison gave the rights to "Hail to the Redskins" to Marshall for his vote, the lone one against Murchison getting a franchise at that time, and a rivalry was born.



and another fun lil' tidbit of Dallas history-
Dallas was the first team to use computers to compile stats on players for use in the draft & against other teams in games. 

this book has it all-
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Dallas-Cowboys-Outrageous-Football-ebook/dp/B0076BQHOO]Amazon.com: The Dallas Cowboys: The Outrageous History of the Biggest, Loudest, Most Hated, Best Loved Football Team in America eBook: Joe Nick Patoski: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## EndGame00

scat7s said:


> looks like tom has been at least partially vindicated by withholding his phone....didn't take long for his texts to be "leaked" to the public.
> 
> this whole thing is such a clusterf*ck over what is ultimately a non-issue.



Unfortunately for Brady, he's already found guilty by public opinion... Considering he did comply and released more than 10,000 texts and emails and the league investigator thought it was a very daunting task to sort through those information....


----------



## cornhusker86

Staubach and Landry had class. Something that's missing these days.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Weirdest damn thing with the deflate gate
Bret Farve is not suspended for not surrendering his phone during his investigation 
The chief investigator of the Brady thing (Wells himself) admits he told Brady he didn't have to surrender his phone 

Goodell suspends Brady for not surrendering his phone..? 

Weirdest damn investigation I've ever seen.... 
The NFL better hope this doesn't go to trial - they've already screwed the pooch


----------



## EndGame00

The zebras in the AFC championship could have noticed the Patriots' footballs were a little lighter or felt unusual since any player chucks the ball to the line judge after a play is whistled dead... It was the same ball that used to set the down into play, that got intercepted by a Colts player....


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> Staubach and Landry had class. Something that's missing these days.



I wouldn't go that far. 
Romo,Witten,& Jason Garrett are good "role models".
I'm just glad he's got them back to wearing suits when travelling.
I was never a big fan of Garrett as coach but after reading up & comparing,he's a lot like Tom Landry was in terms of ethics & then there's "The Process".


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Brady destroying cell phone=100% guilty.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Brady destroying cell phone=100% guilty.



Gisele deflated Tom's balls.

Does Gisele Bundchen control Tom Brady?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I may get flamed here...but Gisele does absolutely nothing for me. Sure, I'd plow her. But even Kim Kardashian gives me a bigger chubber than Gisele.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> I may get flamed here...but Gisele does absolutely nothing for me. Sure, I'd plow her. But even Kim Kardashian gives me a bigger chubber than Gisele.



Like those big butts, eh?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Like those big butts, eh?



Yes sir I do!


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Yes sir I do!



Don't worry. Philly hasn't changed.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Don't worry. Philly hasn't changed.



Big arses in Philly?


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Big arses in Philly?



Being in Wilmington, we see it every night on the local Philly news.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Being in Wilmington, we see it every night on the local Philly news.



That's it...I'm moving back!!!


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> That's it...I'm moving back!!!


----------



## cornhusker86

blues_n_cues said:


> I wouldn't go that far.
> Romo,Witten,& Jason Garrett are good "role models".
> I'm just glad he's got them back to wearing suits when travelling.
> I was never a big fan of Garrett as coach but after reading up & comparing,he's a lot like Tom Landry was in terms of ethics & then there's "The Process".



I was referring about the NFL in general as far as a lack of class. Wasn't pointing fingers at the 'boys.
To be sure, there are some good guys around. But there are some immoral pricks also.


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> I was referring about the NFL in general as far as a lack of class. Wasn't pointing fingers at the 'boys.
> To be sure, there are some good guys around. But there are some immoral pricks also.



yeah,I gotcha. Jerrah always seems to want to rehab them too and if it doesn't work we trade them to Cincinnati.


----------



## blues_n_cues

WATCH: DeSean Jackson hits sled at Redskins camp, out a couple weeks - CBSSports.com

Here's Redskins wide receiver DeSean Jackson earlier this week: "I don't feel no one could stop me. You could go get Darrelle Revis, Richard Sherman, whoever you want to get.”


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> WATCH: DeSean Jackson hits sled at Redskins camp, out a couple weeks - CBSSports.com
> 
> Here's Redskins wide receiver DeSean Jackson earlier this week: "I don't feel no one could stop me. You could go get Darrelle Revis, Richard Sherman, whoever you want to get.”



What a tool.


----------



## EndGame00

Geno Smith out 6-10 weeks with a broken jaw.... The player who threw the sucker punch released from the Jets...


----------



## Harlequin tusk

J ust
E nd
T he 
S eason

Don't like Geno, Woody seems to be the only one who doesn't realize Geno is not the answer.


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTRmyXX6ipU[/ame]


----------



## cornhusker86




----------



## BowerR64

Harlequin tusk said:


> J ust
> E nd
> T he
> S eason
> 
> Don't like Geno, Woody seems to be the only one who doesn't realize Geno is not the answer.



Hes gone isnt he?

busted jaw and then let go after the fight. I think the Bills picked him up but he is out like 6 weeks with the busted jaw. Must of been a heck of a punch.

I dont care for Gino either, Sanchez had no confidence and is inconsistent, Gino has the confidence but lacks the ability 

Not sure what Ryan sees in him. Cassel will be a bust i think ide look at simms

The only time i seen Cassel do anything was when he was with Belichick when Brady went down the first game with a Knee injury. Some how Belichick figured out how to get the guy to play and they went 14-4 ever since nothing.


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> Hes gone isnt he?
> 
> busted jaw and then let go after the fight. I think the Bills picked him up but he is out like 6 weeks with the busted jaw. Must of been a heck of a punch.
> 
> I dont care for Gino either, Sanchez had no confidence and is inconsistent, Gino has the confidence but lacks the ability
> 
> Not sure what Ryan sees in him. Cassel will be a bust i think ide look at simms
> 
> The only time i seen Cassel do anything was when he was with Belichick when Brady went down the first game with a Knee injury. Some how Belichick figured out how to get the guy to play and they went 14-4 ever since nothing.



the Bills took the guy that busted his jaw.Rex likes fighters & he got stuck w/ Geno on the Jets,wasn't his call.
IK Enemkpali claimed by the Bills after breaking Geno Smith's jaw - SBNation.com


----------



## Bear R.

Jim McMahon on Bill Belichick..!!.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...n-calls-bill-belichick--a-liar-181611274.html


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Is there a fantasy football league consisting of MF member somewhere? I know it's been discussed here before, but it never seems to get off the ground.


----------



## BowerR64

Bear R. said:


> Jim McMahon on Bill Belichick..!!.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports



If you ask me all of the crap the pats have been caught doing doesnt even touch what the saints were accused of.


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> If you ask me all of the crap the pats have been caught doing doesnt even touch what the saints were accused of.



you mean Bountygate? sh*t,Buddy Ryan/Eagles were doing that years ago & it's been going on forever.


----------



## BowerR64

blues_n_cues said:


> you mean Bountygate? sh*t,Buddy Ryan/Eagles were doing that years ago & it's been going on forever.



And you dont think the same stuff the pats have been busted for hasnt?

Your telling me that Belichick and Brady are the first to do all this stuff?


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> And you dont think the same stuff the pats have been busted for hasnt?
> 
> Your telling me that Belichick and Brady are the first to do all this stuff?



no,not @ all. they're just brazen enough to keep doing it.


----------



## blues_n_cues

well this really sucks.
Orlando Scandrick Out For Season After Tearing ACL & MCL | Dallas Cowboys

Orlando Scandrick tears ACL and MCL, out for season - NFL.com


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> well this really sucks.
> Orlando Scandrick Out For Season After Tearing ACL & MCL | Dallas Cowboys
> 
> Orlando Scandrick tears ACL and MCL, out for season - NFL.com



Well, I guess it's Byron Jones time.


----------



## EndGame00

Bear R. said:


> Jim McMahon on Bill Belichick..!!.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...n-calls-bill-belichick--a-liar-181611274.html



Ol' Jim got his bell rung all too often, he couldn't tell the difference from an apple to an orange...


----------



## Far Rider

About Damn Time! Dallas files to trademark the phrase How ’bout them Cowboys! | | Dallas Morning News


----------



## cornhusker86

Go Vikings! Looked decent today.

As for the boys, Randy Gregory looked good. But that's to be expected coming from Nebraska and all. 

Just messin w/ ya Blues & Far


----------



## Far Rider

Looks like Brady's suspension got nullified. 

Judge nullifies Tom Brady's four-game suspension - NFL.com


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Looks like Brady's suspension got nullified.
> 
> Judge nullifies Tom Brady's four-game suspension - NFL.com



the NFL is appealing the ruling.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Far Rider said:


> Looks like Brady's suspension got nullified.
> 
> Judge nullifies Tom Brady's four-game suspension - NFL.com










blues_n_cues said:


> the NFL is appealing the ruling.



in 2028, they'll be appealing the appeal, of the appeal's appeal...

Meanwhile, Brady will already be in the hall of fame & won 6 superbowls...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> in 2028, they'll be appealing the appeal, of the appeal's appeal...
> 
> Meanwhile, Brady will already be in the hall of fame & won 6 superbowls...



I'm pretty sure Dallas is going to take his *ss out in game 5.
Tom Brady's Suspension Nullified, Will Be Eligible To Play Cowboys Oct. 11 | Dallas Cowboys

Week 5 will also be pivotal for the Cowboys, who will welcome back Greg Hardy and Rolando McClain from four-game suspensions just in time to play New England. 

Hardy,Gregory,& McClain all coming at him together is going to be a world of hurt for "Terrific" Tom.
shoots,Sean Lee may even still be playing by week 5 but I won't hold my breath...


----------



## scat7s

hahahahaha....roger goodell...well played.


----------



## Far Rider

There is some hope for Greg Hardy now.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Go Pats in week 5!!!!


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Go Pats in week 13!!!



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Go Pats in week 5!!!!



needs all the help you can get...


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Jerks


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> needs all the help you can get...


----------



## Viking62

I see you've got the Hayne Plane over there trying out for the 49ers..
He played Rugby League btw not Rugby


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Jerks



ok,that was a bit harsh.howz about this-

Dallas Cowboys go 0-16,still America's team

Eagles win 3 consecutive Superbowls,still hate Santa Claus


----------



## BowerR64

I hope the guy wins a ring for his thumb.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> ok,that was a bit harsh.howz about this-
> 
> Dallas Cowboys go 0-16,still America's team
> 
> Eagles win 3 consecutive Superbowls,still hate Santa Claus



America's bandwagon! I know so many people, with no ties to Texas whatsoever, that are cowboy fans! "I love the cowboys, yankees, and Celtics."


----------



## Micky




----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


>


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



That's older than you are Mick.

And that's _really_ saying something.


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> That's older than you are Mick.
> 
> And that's _really_ saying something.



No, it says something about the Cowboys...

I think I am gonna root for Seattle this year...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> No, it says something about the Cowboys...
> 
> I think I am gonna root for Seattle this year...


----------



## EndGame00

NYG reportedly showing interest with Seahawks holdout Pro Safety Kam Chancellor.... The East is about to get interesting if the Giants are able to bring him in.....


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> NYG reportedly showing interest with Seahawks holdout Pro Safety Kam Chancellor.... The East is about to get interesting if the Giants are able to bring him in.....



Kam can't cover Dez and cant catch Beasley.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> Kam can't cover Dez and cant catch Beasley.



We just signed Christine Michael from the SeaHags. You can bet the coaches will pick his head clean. Just in case.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> We just signed Christine Michael from the SeaHags. You can bet the coaches will pick his head clean. Just in case.



we've been hoping for that. so can we cut Dunbar now....?


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> Kam can't cover Dez and cant catch Beasley.



As long as Dez or Beasley don't run a post route with Kam patrolling the part of the field, they're be alright...

But RunDMC's gonna get his bell rung.... Kam hits like a semi-truck.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> we've been hoping for that. so can we cut Dunbar now....?



I don't know. Lance was a pretty good out of the backfield receiver, as he demonstrated on several occasions last year.


----------



## Far Rider

We just signed Kellen Moore as the third QB.


----------



## blues_n_cues

it would be so funny if Harrison takes Brady out for the year tonight...


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> it would be so funny if Harrison takes Brady out for the year tonight...



That is one bad mofo.


----------



## cornhusker86

Far Rider said:


> That is one bad mofo.



He looks hungry.


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> He looks hungry.



I'm pretty sure it's not racist & totally safe to say that that's one angry black man.

see-
every frikkin' pic...
https://www.google.com/search?q=jam...ChMIo4DErtXtxwIVCosNCh0tzAas&biw=1270&bih=583


----------



## backstreets81

Other than the win, the best part may have been the crowd chanting "Where is Roger".

GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## rmlevasseur

I thought the NE fans went pretty easy under the circumstances. I was kinda wondering how much was purposely not broadcast. I noticed when they came back from commercial on Pats first play, Brady was already on the field, and we didn't really get to hear the fans react.

All I know is the Pats have just flipped us all off again, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## blues_n_cues

rmlevasseur said:


> I was kinda wondering how much was purposely not broadcast.
> 
> All I know is the Pats have just flipped us all off again, .



evidentely the Steelers coaches heard it and yeah,they're up to their old tricks as usual.

Mike Tomlin irate over headset issues: 'Always the case' at New England - CBSSports.com

“We were listening to the Patriots radio broadcast for the majority of the first half. On our headsets.”

(I'm not outright saying the Pats are cheaters but it's always something when they play,especially @ home....just sayin')


----------



## sinner 13




----------



## blues_n_cues

sinner 13 said:


>



...beats da fook outta tennis.


----------



## scat7s

blues_n_cues said:


> evidentely the Steelers coaches heard it and yeah,they're up to their old tricks as usual.
> 
> Mike Tomlin irate over headset issues: 'Always the case' at New England - CBSSports.com
> 
> “We were listening to the Patriots radio broadcast for the majority of the first half. On our headsets.”
> 
> (I'm not outright saying the Pats are cheaters but it's always something when they play,especially @ home....just sayin')




it is indeed the NFL, not the teams or their employees that operate/run/are in charge and control of the headsets at NFL stadiums during NFL games...


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

My Buffalo Bills are going to crush them week 2.


----------



## Micky

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> My Buffalo Bills are going to crush them week 2.



Time to wake up.
You must be having some sort of fantasy dream...


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Micky said:


> Time to wake up.
> You must be having some sort of fantasy dream...



You thought the Seahawks defense was good, wait till you see ours.


----------



## Far Rider

scat7s said:


> it is indeed the NFL, not the teams or their employees that operate/run/are in charge and control of the headsets at NFL stadiums during NFL games...



Ummm, not quite. Check this out.

"The NFL released a statement Friday morning explaining that coaches' communications equipment, including the headsets, is provided by the NFL for both teams' use on game day, but that the *home team "is responsible for the installation and maintenance of that equipment.*"


----------



## Far Rider

Sorry, forgot the full link. 

Pittsburgh Steelers reportedly will file complaint with NFL about headset failure in New England Patriots game


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

They've been doing this for years Far Rider....


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> They've been doing this for years Far Rider....



Where there's smoke...


----------



## Micky




----------



## backstreets81

Maybe if Roger had the nads to show up to the game, he could have made sure the headsets were working.
Or the Gatorade was cold enough...
or...
or...
whatever excuse is next for the losing team.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

backstreets81 said:


> Maybe if Roger had the nads to show up to the game, he could have made sure the headsets were working.
> Or the Gatorade was cold enough...
> or...
> or...
> whatever excuse is next for the losing team.



1.) I'm glad you guys punked Richard Sherman.
2.) Malcolm Butler's INT may be the most clutch/dramatic play in Super Bowl history.
3.) Tom Brady is the best ever.



BUT


People don't hate you guys because you're good, we hate you because you cheat. Spygate, Deflategate & now the headsets... C'mon.. Nobody hates the Giants or the Steelers after their success... only you guys.


----------



## EndGame00

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> My Buffalo Bills are going to crush them week 2.





Looks good...On paper..


----------



## EndGame00

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> 1.) I'm glad you guys punked Richard Sherman.
> 2.) Malcolm Butler's INT may be the most clutch/dramatic play in Super Bowl history.
> 3.) Tom Brady is the best ever.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT
> 
> 
> People don't hate you guys because you're good, we hate you because you cheat. Spygate, Deflategate & now the headsets... C'mon.. Nobody hates the Giants or the Steelers after their success... only you guys.




LOL... It's a league -issued equipment.... Tomlin is a crybaby.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Time to wake up.
> You must be having some sort of fantasy dream...



he's just got a Mrs Ryan's foot thing....


----------



## blues_n_cues

scat7s said:


> it is indeed the NFL, not the teams or their employees that operate/run/are in charge and control of the headsets at NFL stadiums during NFL games...



funny how it's never a problem until the Boston vortex on a gamely basis.....
I'll blame it on HAARP...


----------



## blues_n_cues

deflated phones?


----------



## scat7s

Far Rider said:


> Ummm, not quite. Check this out.
> 
> "The NFL released a statement Friday morning explaining that coaches' communications equipment, including the headsets, is provided by the NFL for both teams' use on game day, but that the *home team "is responsible for the installation and maintenance of that equipment.*"



...all i know is what i hear from people who know more about the inner workings than i do. 

from what ive heard...yes, the home team _installs _the infrastructure that is provided by microsoft/bose/and the NFL. its a new system this year from what i understand. but, ive also heard that it is indeed NFL employees who actually operate the equipment in game. 

bill obrien said that drop outs and interference problems are commonplace across the league...he mentioned dallas as an example (say it aint so...). ive also heard that tampa is somewhat infamous for headset troubles. 

everything is wireless, youve got television and radio broadcasts all piped into the same infrastructure. weather, security systems and simply congestion can all contribute to interference problems. 

as with all things NFL it doesnt seem unusual at all that they would be ambiguous in their statements about the issue.... if they can deflect responsibility they will. 

i also have some vague recollection of hearing that the pats have dealt with this like every other team, but that they have a contingency plan for when these things happen...perhaps the steelers should develop a plan B as well. 

anyway, it seems odd in the wake of everything that has gone on, that on opening day the team would purposely mess with the other teams headsets to create even further controversy. 

i guess mid game there was a report that came out that "NFL sources have said the headset problems have been resolved". so they were aware of it, in game. 

finally i also heard the steelers are backtracking on their complaint filing talk.

so uh...perhaps this is something roger goodell should address? haha...sure...maybe this is more "makeup call" business.


----------



## blues_n_cues

it's just kinda funny that chit always happend in Boston & the Pats always win when it does.

,,just sayin'.

as a Cowboys fan we have no "home field advantage" so we can be snippy.


----------



## scat7s

blues_n_cues said:


> it's just kinda funny that chit always happend in Boston & the Pats always win when it does.
> 
> ,,just sayin'.
> 
> as a Cowboys fan we have no "home field advantage" so we can be snippy.




its a small congested city...perhaps that is a contributing factor...compared to say...a stadium thats more off the beaten path. 

and lets face it, the pats win most of the time, home or away...and certainly part of that can be attributed to belechick's extraordinary preparation for every conceivable variable that could come their way.


----------



## Far Rider

> as a Cowboys fan we have no "home field advantage" so we can be snippy.



I think that changes this year.


----------



## backstreets81

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> 1.) I'm glad you guys punked Richard Sherman.
> 2.) Malcolm Butler's INT may be the most clutch/dramatic play in Super Bowl history.
> 3.) Tom Brady is the best ever.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT
> 
> 
> People don't hate you guys because you're good, we hate you because you cheat. Spygate, Deflategate & now the headsets... C'mon.. Nobody hates the Giants or the Steelers after their success... only you guys.



As the moral compass Cris Carter says...C'mon man!!!!

Everyone interviewed since last night, coaches, players, whatever....says that it happens EVERYWHERE. Not one person said it ONLY happens in NE.

Maybe if Goodell took off his "Ill do anything to bring down Brady" blinders he could concentrate on making sure the product he is responsible for on the field is the best it can be.

Have the NFL check the headsets. Have them check the PSI. If these things are so important, stop whining after the fact , put guidelines in place to ensure your machine works and run your business like a professional.

Or maybe even show up at the game?!?!?!?!

Their success is not from cheating. Success comes from when preparation meets opportunity.

Gonna be a long (but great) season when someone makes another allegation after every Pats win. I just cant wait to hear some of the imaginations people have and what conspiracy theories are invented. 

Every movie needs a villain. Pats Nation is ready.


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> he's just got a Mrs Ryan's foot thing....




Her feet are too manly...


----------



## Bloodrock

When did the NFL go from being a bunch of tough badass atheletes, to being a bunch of whiny little wussy bitches that are afraid of getting hit? Now we worry about the psi of the ball?  Maybe we should just change a tackle to a nice firm pat on the ass!! If you aren't prepared to risk injury for millions of dollars then screw you! Go make a living off of that fake degree you were given at college so you could get that sports scholarship!


----------



## Bloodrock

Also... GO COWBOYS!!! No matter how many years we've sucked! (at least we're not the Browns!)


----------



## Micky




----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


>



Wyatt Brady?


----------



## Micky




----------



## Greatwhitenorth

I picked the Raiders over the Bengals in my pool on Sunday as one of my long shot picks. I may regret it.


----------



## scat7s

> *NFL says Patriots had nothing to do with headset malfunctions*



Yahoo! Sports


----------



## LPMarshall hack

This headset conspiracy stinks to the highest levels of the US Gov't.


----------



## BowerR64

I thought it was funny after the game Tomlin wanted to blame the equipment but Roethlisberger just shrugged it off and said it happens alot no big deal.

equipment or not they just couldnt cover Gronkowski, then they couldnt tackle him.

You can call em cheaters all you want but some of those throws Brady threw last night you cant cheat that sh!t. They guy was throwing lazer balls.


----------



## Far Rider

Bloodrock said:


> When did the NFL go from being a bunch of tough badass atheletes, to being a bunch of whiny little wussy bitches that are afraid of getting hit?



Free agency.


----------



## Bear R.

GO STEELERS..

and screw the headsets..we should have whooped there ass..we'll get 'em at the end of the season..watch and see..


I don't know about some of our staff..i loved Bill Cower..Tomlin's ok..but he better get it together..Quick..cause were a lot better than we looked the other night..

Now for our defense..that might take a few years to be the best again..some of them guys didn't even know how to hit..you gotta hit with a vengeance when you play for the STEELERS..they'll learn..I hope....ha,ha..


----------



## BowerR64

Bloodrock said:


> When did the NFL go from being a bunch of tough badass atheletes, to being a bunch of whiny little wussy bitches that are afraid of getting hit? Now we worry about the psi of the ball?  Maybe we should just change a tackle to a nice firm pat on the ass!! If you aren't prepared to risk injury for millions of dollars then screw you! Go make a living off of that fake degree you were given at college so you could get that sports scholarship!



When they started getting contracts around 20-30 mil.

I think if they wear throwback uniforms, they should go to the throwback rules! 

Why cant we watch some of those older games? I want to watch some of those older 80s season games


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> When they started getting contracts around 20-30 mil.
> 
> I think if they wear throwback uniforms, they should go to the throwback rules!
> 
> Why cant we watch some of those older games? I want to watch some of those older 80s season games



remember these videos,well you better hold on to them you won't be seeing any new ones.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

When should I crack the first beer?


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> When should I crack the first beer?



Yesterday.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> Yesterday.



I did. 

Picked up some Old Mil & watched Notre Dame vs Virginia. Fell asleep by the half.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Greatwhitenorth said:


> I picked the Raiders over the Bengals in my pool on Sunday as one of my long shot picks. I may regret it.



Uggggh!


----------



## EndGame00

Lovie's Bucs suck again... It's gonna be a long season....


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Fell asleep by the 3rd quarter....



GO BILLS!!!!!!


----------



## EndGame00

The 'Boys got lucky......


----------



## BowerR64

EndGame00 said:


> The 'Boys got lucky......



Doesnt Eli have a look on his face from time to time like a little spoiled kid that didnt get his way?

I swear almost every game he does something stupid and has this look on his face like he wants to stomp off the field and yell YOU CANT DO THAT WHAAA

I dont think he is worthy of the highest paid QB in the NFL.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> The 'Boys got lucky......



The Cowboys trailed by six with 1:34 remaining. No timeouts. Ball on their own 28-yard line. Six plays and 1:27 later they were in the end zone for Romo's 24th career comeback win.

yep,nuthin' but luck.
the Giants are lucky we spotted them 17 on turnovers. 

(that said,I'm getting too old for this sh*t)


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> Doesnt Eli have a look on his face from time to time like a little spoiled kid that didnt get his way?



just ask the San Diego Chargers about that.


----------



## Micky

Yeah, Romo needed to do SOMETHING to make up for the dismal first 3 quarters...


----------



## JimiRules

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> GO BILLS!!!!!!



Hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## JimiRules

blues_n_cues said:


> remember these videos,well you better hold on to them you won't be seeing any new ones.



The new ones will be the players hitting their wives.


----------



## BowerR64

blues_n_cues said:


> just ask the San Diego Chargers about that.



You know i dont blame Eli for that one, i live in kansas city and i watched Marty Schottenheimer for i dont know how many years call some of the most stupid crap. I dont care about his stats he would piss the chiefs fans off just about every game.

example: 4th and 1 he would kick, 4th and long he would go for it. That was typical marty ball crap.

I wouldnt want to play for him either. He was the coach at the time of his draft.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> The Cowboys trailed by six with 1:34 remaining. No timeouts. Ball on their own 28-yard line. Six plays and 1:27 later they were in the end zone for Romo's 24th career comeback win.
> 
> yep,nuthin' but luck.
> the Giants are lucky we spotted them 17 on turnovers.
> 
> (that said,I'm getting too old for this sh*t)



Even when they were down by 10 and screwing up all over the place, I had this little voice telling me Romo was going to pull it off. And yes, I'm getting too old for this **** also.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

I just want to be the first to publicly congratulate the fans of the dallas cowboys for winning the NFC East by halftime in week 1.

Maxwell is a POS and chip is a loser. Fire everyone, sell the team, and start over with a new mascot.


----------



## EndGame00

LOL at Chip... Bet he miss LeSean and Nick by now.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles didn't deserve to win, no matter how close they got.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Demarco Murray..... lol.


----------



## Micky

LPMarshall hack said:


> Eagles didn't deserve to win, no matter how close they got.



What a crappy game.
But what is even worse?

Trying to listen to Berman call the 49er's game...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Dont you think the new helmets are kinda cool looking with all the raised bevels and new added cuts in em. They look more and more like a helmet you would wear when riding a crotch rocket.

The vikings purple looks like silk or something.

I remember as a kid thinking what was Joe Theismann thinking when he chose that ugly ass helmet he wore all his career?


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Even when they were down by 10 and screwing up all over the place, I had this little voice telling me Romo was going to pull it off. And yes, I'm getting too old for this **** also.



you know how it is as a Cowboy's fan-






or-


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

I keep getting in 7-8 long page debates with other Bills fans about Tyrod Taylor.. I think we have a Super Bowl roster MINUS the QB position. Taylor was a 6th round pick, only 3 QBs drafted in the 6th round in the past 20 years have had successful careers, they are: Brady, Bulger & Hasselback.


----------



## Micky

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> I keep getting in 7-8 long page debates with other Bills fans



There is your problem right there...


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> I keep getting in 7-8 long page debates with other Bills fans.



just wait until the snow flies & you can't leave the house up there...


----------



## blues_n_cues

this Sunday is going to be interesting....
Season Schedule | Dallas Cowboys
no Dez & no Gregory...

In Rod We Trust....


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> this Sunday is going to be interesting....
> Season Schedule | Dallas Cowboys
> no Dez & no Gregory...
> 
> In Rod We Trust....



The D did pretty well last Sunday. If not for the turnovers, we would have blown the Giants out big time!


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Romo is unstoppable as long as Witten is on the field.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Romo is unstoppable as long as Witten is on the field.



don't jinx us.
it always amazes me @ the key injuries we have at the beginning of every stinkin' year.
like Lee last year- torn ACL on day 1 of voluntary OTA'a & he's out for the year that hadn't even started yet..


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

I think this might be Dallas' year. Romo made a few mistakes but the Romo/Witten connection is only 2nd behind Brady/Gronk.


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> I think this might be Dallas' year. Romo made a few mistakes but the Romo/Witten connection is only 2nd behind Brady/Gronk.



That may be true, but Romo and Witten have been doing it longer and more consistently.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> That may be true, but Romo and Witten have been doing it longer and more consistently.



Romo is taking the Cowboys to the Super Bowl over the Seahawks in the NFC championship game.


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Romo is taking the Cowboys to the Super Bowl over the Seahawks in the NFC championship game.



Your lips to the football gods ears my friend.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> Your lips to the football gods ears my friend.



Bills win

23-17


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

We're a wild card team, my Bills.

Dallas has a legit chance.


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> We're a wild card team, my Bills.
> 
> Dallas has a legit chance.



Don't forget about the Curse of Flutie!


----------



## EndGame00

blues_n_cues said:


> this Sunday is going to be interesting....
> Season Schedule | Dallas Cowboys
> no Dez & no Gregory...
> 
> In Rod We Trust....




He was our D-Line coach when he was with the Bucs... That front four we had during our Super Bowl run were disruptive and feared (W. Sapp, Simeon Rice, McFarland/Darby, Greg Spires).... We should have kept him or Joe Barry.


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> He was our D-Line coach when he was with the Bucs... That front four we had during our Super Bowl run were disruptive and feared (W. Sapp, Simeon Rice, McFarland/Darby, Greg Spires).... We should have kept him or Joe Barry.



We were so lucky to re-sign him. He has the gift of getting the players to go all out for him.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Romo is taking the Cowboys to the Super Bowl over the Seahawks in the NFC championship game.



I gave you a like but we're going to have to go through Green Bay again,only this time it will be Dan Bailey w/ a 45 yd FG against the wind winning it for us.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

I like Cowboy fans. You guys whipped up on my Bills in the Super Bowl but you're a pleasant bunch.


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> I like Cowboy fans. You guys whipped up on my Bills in the Super Bowl but you're a pleasant bunch.



Right back atcha fella!


----------



## blues_n_cues

it's all in fun-


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> it's all in fun-



My wife doesn't give a rats butt about football but she tolerates my love for the Cowboys.


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> We were so lucky to re-sign him. He has the gift of getting the players to go all out for him.



It's a good thing you let that senile hack Monte Kiffin walk... That fart is a persona non grata for most of the Bucs fan... We're grateful that he engineered one of the best defenses in NFL history (Bucs 1997-2004), but the way he handled himself while the Bucs were still trying to get into the playoffs with a 9-3 record... Kiffin kept denying he was jumping ship to Tennessee to join his lame-ass son, Lane Kiffin... The news leak that he accepted the Vols job while the Bucs are still in the run, the defense imploded, which end up Jon Gruden getting fired....

Now we have to deal with Lovie Smith.... It's gonna be a long-assed season....


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Quick, Broncos vs Chiefs. Who wins?


----------



## Far Rider

Greatwhitenorth said:


> Quick, Broncos vs Chiefs. Who wins?



Chiefs by 7 minimum.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

You Da Man, Far. Done! No point spread required. Straight pick. I might be back on Sunday.


----------



## CaptainZero

blues_n_cues said:


> I gave you a like but we're going to have to go through Green Bay again,only this time it will be Dan Bailey w/ a 45 yd FG against the wind winning it for us.



Uuuhhhhhgggggggg!

Could both teams please lose?


----------



## cornhusker86

This thread should be called " Why I Love The Cowboys by Blues & Cues and Far Rider "  
Just Joking guys



How 'bout them Cowboys ?


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## cornhusker86

To quote the late great Keith Jackson " OOOOOHHHHH NELLY !!! "


----------



## Far Rider

cornhusker86 said:


> To quote the late great Keith Jackson " OOOOOHHHHH NELLY !!! "



I think that was "Whoaaaaaaaa Nelly!


----------



## cornhusker86

Far Rider said:


> I think that was "Whoaaaaaaaa Nelly!



I stand corrected.


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Since when Jamaal Charles forget to secure the ball????? 2 fumbles!


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Far Rider said:


> Chiefs by 7 minimum.



Dam! I thought you called it Far.... 5 freakin turnovers!


----------



## BowerR64

EndGame00 said:


> Since when Jamaal Charles forget to secure the ball????? 2 fumbles!



Everything was going ok till 1:00 left in the game. This is classic chiefs football right there stumble fumble football.


----------



## Far Rider

Greatwhitenorth said:


> Dam! I thought you called it Far.... 5 freakin turnovers!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



AHEM.....


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

What are ya guys eating for the game? I'm having chuck roast, potatoes, carrots and nachos with ground beef, refried beans, cheese, salsa & guacamole.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> What are ya guys eating for the game? I'm having chuck roast, potatoes, carrots and nachos with ground beef, refried beans, cheese, salsa & guacamole.



smoked Eagle of course.





seriously,I'm doing Ribeyes. quick sear then slow smoke.


----------



## Bear R.

GO STEELERS..!!..


----------



## backstreets81

Plan for the day...

Just shook off this half a** 2 week cold.

Gonna put a few Coors Lights in a cooler, set it by the edge of the pool and watch the Pats kick the crap out of good old Rexy boy.

My buddy is coming over and we are going to figure out which college game we will do a road trip to and take the boys.

Life is good.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

backstreets81 said:


> Plan for the day...
> 
> Just shook off this half a** 2 week cold.
> 
> Gonna put a few Coors Lights in a cooler, set it by the edge of the pool and watch the Pats kick the crap out of good old Rexy boy.
> 
> My buddy is coming over and we are going to figure out which college game we will do a road trip to and take the boys.
> 
> Life is good.


Only a Patriots fan would drink that piss water.


----------



## backstreets81

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Only a Patriots fan would drink that piss water.



ahhhh. Upstate New York.

Now the anger makes sense....


----------



## Micky

backstreets81 said:


> ahhhh. Upstate New York.
> 
> Now the anger makes sense....



Yeah, probably thinks the Bills will whoop the Pats today also...


----------



## backstreets81

Micky said:


> Yeah, probably thinks the Bills will whoop the Pats today also...



The Coors Light tastes really good during and after ANOTHER Pats win!!!


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Micky said:


> Yeah, probably thinks the Bills will whoop the Pats today also...



Thought it'd be closer though I've never been a TT fan.


----------



## Micky

Tie-rod sacked 8 times?


----------



## 4Horseman

I made the same face Romeo made when I broke my collar bone. I'm guessing he's done for the year.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Wow. Eagles aren't even competitive. What a pathetic joke. Fire chip. He's a piece of sh!t. At least we hurt Romo. That is the only good thing they did all day. I am ashamed and embarrassed to be a fan. I can't even look people in the eye after that.


----------



## Far Rider

Costly victory. At least Weeden didn't choke. 7 for 7 and a touchdown to boot. At least the Iggles fans see now that preseason wins don't mean crap. Can't wait to read the Philly papers tomorrow.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

who was spouting about pre season wins? I for sure wasn't.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> who was spouting about pre season wins? I for sure wasn't.



I consider you an anomaly: An intelligent Eagles fan.


----------



## cornhusker86

Far Rider said:


> I consider you an anomaly: An intelligent Eagles fan.



Sorry to interrupt, but that is freakin hilarious!!!


----------



## Far Rider

cornhusker86 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but that is freakin hilarious!!!



C'mon dude! I have heard Hack run his team down more than your common Cowboys fan. I respect him. California must have had a mellowing effect.


----------



## EndGame00

"spread offense" will never be a mainstay in the NFL.... Did DeMarco even break 5 yards in two games? I bet Chip misses McCoy (though they lost to the almighty Brady)


----------



## EndGame00

What's even more surprising.... Raiduh's win vs. Baltimore...


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> "spread offense" will never be a mainstay in the NFL.... Did DeMarco even break 5 yards in two games? I bet Chip misses McCoy (though they lost to the almighty Brady)



Not with Sam Bradford at QB, that's for sure.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Raiders win and I didn't pick them in my pool. Sounds about right....


----------



## rmlevasseur

Micky said:


>



You forgot to add the Vikes to that. Hell if Buffalo had won I am pretty sure that would have triggered the Aplocalypse.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> C'mon dude! I have heard Hack run his team down more than your common Cowboys fan. I respect him. California must have had a mellowing effect.



I'm a realist.


----------



## BowerR64

466 yards passing and 3TDs!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Wow. At least we hurt Romo. That is the only good thing they did all day. .



wow.I figured you for more class than that even though you are an Eagles fan.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> "spread offense" will never be a mainstay in the NFL.... Did DeMarco even break 5 yards in two games? I bet Chip misses McCoy (though they lost to the almighty Brady)



what do Romo,Weeden,& penalties have in common? 

each had more yards yesterday than Murray has for the season.

(freakin' penalties...)

when Weeden rushed for more than Murray I fell off the couch.


----------



## Bear R.

Awsome win for the STEELERS..


----------



## Far Rider

Loved this quote from ESPN - 

_"The Eagles (0-2) were favorites to take the NFC East title away from Dallas, but look more like a team that will contend for the top pick in the draft than the playoffs."_


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Loved this quote frpom ESPN -
> 
> _"The Eagles (0-2) were favorites to take the NFC East title away from Dallas, but look more like a team that will contend for the top pick in the draft than the playoffs."_



I'm not sure who said it,Joe Buck or Troy Aikman but I liked the reply to "is it time to call Tim Tebow?"
"who,Philadelphia?" 


fookin' priceless.


----------



## Micky

With Dez and Romo gone the Cowboys won. Go figure.


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> With Dez and Romo gone the Cowboys won. Go figure.



The don't call them America's Team for nothing!


----------



## Micky




----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

backstreets81 said:


> The Coors Light tastes really good during and after ANOTHER Pats win!!!



Do yourself a favor. Try Old Mil Best Ice, it tastes better & with the $5 you saved go buy a sub.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> wow.I figured you for more class than that even though you are an Eagles fan.



Well class was never my game...My motto was always, "If ya can't beat em, beat the sh!t outta them!"


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Well class was never my game...My motto was always, "If ya can't beat em, beat the sh!t outta them!"



so ya lost on both accounts...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> With Dez and Romo gone the Cowboys won. Go figure.



Sean F*ckin' Lee.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> Sean F*ckin' Lee.



I knew we really missed him, but WOW!!!!!!


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Chip Kelly needs to go.


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Chip Kelly needs to go.



He probably feels as low as a crippled cricket's ass.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> He probably feels as low as a crippled cricket's ass.



I have a soft spot for the Eagles. One of my friends who was a huge Eagles fan passed away 5 years ago. He always called me Bruce Smith because I would wear his jersey to work. He is turning in his grave. McCoy, Jackson, Maclin, Foles & Boykin all gone. I hate Chip Kelly, he is a loser. Philly fans should throw trash at him!

Cowboys on the other hand, they are so deep you guys will STILL make the playoffs with Dez & Romo out. You watch.


----------



## Far Rider

Update on Romo: No surgery needed, but still out 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Doesnt Romo get hurt every year? or is that Cutler?

They both can play threw injury when they are hot but as soon as anything starts to go wrong suddenly they get hurt.

Is Lynch ready to be traded? he sure plays like it


----------



## Bloodrock

Yeah, Romo seems to get hurt every season. It's the reason he'll never be an elite QB. He has played through some injuries tho. Same with Dez, he never seems to stay healthy for an entire season. Sucks being a Cowboys fan..
On the up side, Demarco looks like a FLOP with the Beagles!


----------



## Far Rider

Bloodrock said:


> Yeah, Romo seems to get hurt every season. It's the reason he'll never be an elite QB. He has played through some injuries tho. Same with Dez, he never seems to stay healthy for an entire season. Sucks being a Cowboys fan..
> On the up side, Demarco looks like a FLOP with the Beagles!



Romo playing hurt is better that 75% of the QB's in the NFL that are healthy. The guy has guts and heart and never quits. That's the definition of elite in my book.


----------



## BowerR64

Far Rider said:


> Romo playing hurt is better that 75% of the QB's in the NFL that are healthy. The guy has guts and heart and never quits. That's the definition of elite in my book.



Its a trickle down effect of the Dez Bryant injury.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bloodrock said:


> Yeah, Romo seems to get hurt every season. It's the reason he'll never be an elite QB. He has played through some injuries tho. Same with Dez, he never seems to stay healthy for an entire season. Sucks being a Cowboys fan..
> On the up side, Demarco looks like a FLOP with the Beagles!



he's already an elite QB & has the stats to back it up-just no rings.
the reason he gets hurt is over the years the line has sucked. this line is still not great @ pass protection & Randle can't pick up a blitz for chit. 

another reason he gets hurt is his running around trying to make a play out of nothing. the guys like Brady & P. Manning who throw it away instantly don't get hit & when they do the NFL calls a penalty & makes a new rule.

on another note,how 'bout them Jets last night,that was a serious Defensive beatdown & we have to play them this year too.

Dallas faces some really good Defenses this year.
Season Schedule | Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

That Jets D is relentless. If the Iggles thought the Cowboys were living in the backfield on Sunday... can you say 0-3?


----------



## EndGame00

And Kiko Alonzo is down for the count (minor ACL tear on the same injury)..... The Bills got the better end of the deal...Bradford is one hit away to retirement....

It's definitely a powder keg situation in Philly....


----------



## BowerR64

blues_n_cues said:


> he's already an elite QB & has the stats to back it up-just no rings.
> the reason he gets hurt is over the years the line has sucked. this line is still not great @ pass protection & Randle can't pick up a blitz for chit.
> 
> another reason he gets hurt is his running around trying to make a play out of nothing. the guys like Brady & P. Manning who throw it away instantly don't get hit & when they do the NFL calls a penalty & makes a new rule.
> 
> on another note,how 'bout them Jets last night,that was a serious Defensive beatdown & we have to play them this year too.
> 
> Dallas faces some really good Defenses this year.
> Season Schedule | Dallas Cowboys



Right and thats why RG3 is out as well, its a team effort one player cant do it all and he shouldnt be expected to.

The problem with the play when Romo got hurt was his audible and the play he changed the route was ran wrong and he expected the receiver to be in a different location so he held it to long and the pocket collapsed. 

Now lets see what Cassel can do with em.


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> Right and thats why RG3 is out as well, its a team effort one player cant do it all and he shouldnt be expected to.
> 
> The problem with the play when Romo got hurt was his audible and the play he changed the route was ran wrong and he expected the receiver to be in a different location so he held it to long and the pocket collapsed.
> 
> Now lets see what Cassel can do with em.



simple blitz but there was noone in the backfield to pick it up.
to me it looks like the LB came in & doubled the LG (backup Bernedeau?) leaving the 2nd blitzer a wide open lane and Tony went straight into where Tyron Smith was working the guy outside.
he should have thrown that one away.
Tony Romo breaks left collarbone against Eagles | FOX Sports

Cassell is just there for insurance but I'm glad we picked him up.


----------



## EndGame00

49ers 

At least my Bucs DID NOT STINK like those guys....


----------



## backstreets81

Did Hoodie and Brady break 50 again????

Sweeeeeeeeeeet

Goodell's blood pressure is sky high...wherever he is hiding.


----------



## Far Rider

Falcons 39
Cowboys 28


----------



## Micky

EndGame00 said:


> 49ers
> 
> At least my Bucs DID NOT STINK like those guys....



Nothing stinks like the 49er's, unless it is Miami...


----------



## BowerR64

Far Rider said:


> Falcons 39
> Cowboys 28



They looked good though


----------



## Bear R.

Prayers out for Ben...


GO STEELERS..!!.


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> They looked good though



yes,the Falcons did look good.

I'm not so bummed that we lost,but it's HOW we lost that sucks.


----------



## Far Rider

BowerR64 said:


> They looked good though



If you stopped watching at half-time.


----------



## EndGame00

Micky said:


> Nothing stinks like the 49er's, unless it is Miami...




Miami faced a top-tier defense... I've never seen a QB regressed so bad as Kaepernick did on Sunday.... Any other coaches would bench him after those two INT's for TD in the 1st quarter... Even Brady got benched once by Belichik when he was laying eggs...

That goes to show Tomsula was just a yes man to Jeddy York....


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

EndGame00 said:


> Miami faced a top-tier defense... I've never seen a QB regressed so bad as Kaepernick did on Sunday.... Any other coaches would bench him after those two INT's for TD in the 1st quarter... Even Brady got benched once by Belichik when he was laying eggs...
> 
> That goes to show Tomsula was just a yes man to Jeddy York....



The 9ers should have kept Roman. Bills fans love the guy. Look what he did with Luck, Kaepernick and now this Tyrod Taylor guy. If I'm Indy, I fire Pagano & reunite Luck with Greg Roman.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Buffalo put 3 linemen on Suh the whole game & nobody stepped up, lol! Even Wake is terrible, it's sad. Don't get me started about Dion Jordan, lol!


----------



## CaptainZero

Go KC tonight!!!

And Suh is a dirty POS. I'm glad he's sucking.


----------



## cornhusker86

CaptainZero said:


> Go KC tonight!!!
> 
> And Suh is a dirty POS. I'm glad he's sucking.



Come on Cap'n, he's just " A boy named Suh " 

I blame all that $hit on the Lions!  When he was still a 'Husker , that crap didn't happen!!!....................................[ at least not that I'll admit  ]


----------



## CaptainZero

I can't blame that on the Lions. I don't follow college football at all, so I have no comment on that. But, he's been on the giving end of some really dirty BS so far. Never against us, but still, he seems like a douche. Not a fan.


----------



## cornhusker86

CaptainZero said:


> I can't blame that on the Lions. I don't follow college football at all, so I have no comment on that. But, he's been on the giving end of some really dirty BS so far. Never against us, but still, he seems like a douche. Not a fan.



I know you're right, but it really pisses me off because he's good enough that he doesn't need to resort to that $hit!!! I find it hard to believe that you're not a golden gopher.


----------



## CaptainZero

cornhusker86 said:


> I know you're right, but it really pisses me off because he's good enough that he doesn't need to resort to that $hit!!! I find it hard to believe that you're not a golden gopher.



I'm extremely bandwagon on the Gophers. I went to St Cloud State, so I do follow Husky Hockey closely. That's it for college sports though. The Gophers leaving the WCHA for the Big 10 was stupid.


----------



## cornhusker86

CaptainZero said:


> I'm extremely bandwagon on the Gophers. I went to St Cloud State, so I do follow Husky Hockey closely. That's it for college sports though. The Gophers leaving the WCHA for the Big 10 was stupid.



Maybe. I do have respect for their football program. That coach has sand!


----------



## CaptainZero

cornhusker86 said:


> Maybe. I do have respect for their football program. That coach has sand!



Jerry Kill is a great person. He's been getting them better, but I don't have enough time for too many college sports.


----------



## EndGame00

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> The 9ers should have kept Roman. Bills fans love the guy. Look what he did with Luck, Kaepernick and now this Tyrod Taylor guy. If I'm Indy, I fire Pagano & reunite Luck with Greg Roman.



Funny you mention that...every single 9er fans want Roman to take over Tomsula... The owner and GM Baalke said, "Up yours, Niner fans...!"


----------



## EndGame00

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> The 9ers should have kept Roman. Bills fans love the guy. Look what he did with Luck, Kaepernick and now this Tyrod Taylor guy. If I'm Indy, I fire Pagano & reunite Luck with Greg Roman.




Luck misses Bruce Arians... Just look at what that Cards offense does with a healthy Palmer and a revitalized Fitz... That offense is scary as ****.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

So what are ya guys having for the game? I'm doing cashew chicken & guac with chips!


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> So what are ya guys having for the game? I'm doing cashew chicken & guac with chips!



rotisserated Prime Rib,a bigazz grilled/smoked chuck steak,sausage,potato soup,& bacon sauteed baby spinach.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

blues_n_cues said:


> rotisserated Prime Rib,a bigazz grilled/smoked chuck steak,sausage,potato soup,& bacon sauteed baby spinach.



We really need to get together for a game when the Bills play Dallas. I'm having my morning smoothie now, thinking about running out & getting a pork tenderloin. No beer this month though, I'm taking a break.


----------



## Micky

Homemade chili today, with fresh chopped vidalia onions and shredded pepperjack cheese...


----------



## cornhusker86

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> We really need to get together for a game when the Bills play Dallas. I'm having my morning smoothie now, thinking about running out & getting a pork tenderloin. No beer this month though, I'm taking a break.



X 2 on the loin.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

cornhusker86 said:


> X 2 on the loin.



In the oven now, eta 12:35!


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

I'm thinking about making whatever city Buffalo plays signature dish. If we play Philly, do cheesesteaks. New England, do clam chowder, etc


----------



## EndGame00

We're gonna get our asses kicked vs Carolina... And the so-called "defensive guru" of a HC look dazed and confused on the sideline.... Such a life of a Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan....


----------



## Far Rider

I am so glad I'm not an Eagles fan.


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> We're gonna get our asses kicked vs Carolina... And the so-called "defensive guru" of a HC look dazed and confused on the sideline.... Such a life of a Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan....



Remember, the Cowboys went 1-15 Troy Aikman's first year. It takes time for the pieces to come together. Besides, you guys have a Lombardi. Feel pity for those who don't (like Philly)


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> Remember, the Cowboys went 1-15 Troy Aikman's first year. It takes time for the pieces to come together. Besides, you guys have a Lombardi. Feel pity for those who don't (like Philly)



The Browns will win one before Filly does


I was never on the Winston bandwagon... I never wanted the Bucs to draft a QB this season.... We already got a true QB by the name of Mike Glennon, but your idiotic HC think otherwise.... He was a rookie when took over the starting position after the Josh Freeman meltdown.. Broke most,if not all, Bucs rookie record... The kid got poise, intelligence, arm-strength... Greg Schiano was the right coach for the Bucs... The owners freaked out and decided to fire him and the entire coaching staff....

What really PISSES ME OFF was the hiring process.. The owners already locked on Lovie Smith even though there were more qualified candidates in the market... Hue Jackson or Todd Bowles were my choice.... Lovie was a "fan favorite" and "a players' coach"... IMHO, it was a knee-jerk hire.. Atrocious hire... He destroys QB confidence in Chicago (see Rex Grossman)


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> Remember, the Cowboys went 1-15 Troy Aikman's first year. It takes time for the pieces to come together. Besides, you guys have a Lombardi. Feel pity for those who don't (like Philly)



Jimmeh was a visionary... Lovie is a stoolie...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

You only have ONE JOB!!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

well,yesterday wasn't all bad-


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I am so glad I'm not a cowboy fan.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> I am so glad I'm not a cowboy fan.



Misery loves company.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Misery loves company.



I've embraced the eagles suckery. My only hope is that they lose every game, so that every person associated with the Chip Kelly regime is fired and never spoken of again.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Fins canned Joe Philbin after another disappointing start....Can't wait for the Bucs get rid of Lovie and GM Jason Licht...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Unless you're a Lions fan, you can't begin to understand how expected that just was. I feel sick, but this is the curse. Just once I'd like to see them win before I die.


----------



## Micky

The only team without a win so far...


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> I am so glad I'm not a cowboy fan.



@ least we have about 7-11 excuses (key injuries)...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

If we somehow hold the Patriots lead over us Sunday to two touchdowns, I'll consider it a victory.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> If we somehow hold the Patriots lead over us Sunday to two touchdowns, I'll consider it a victory.



I would rather see Tom Brady eating turf every other play. we may lose but make him pay for it.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> I would rather see Tom Brady eating turf every other play. we may lose but make him pay for it.



I can't wait to see Gregory and Hardy on the field at the same time. Plus McClain will be back. Hopefully Sean Lee can pass concussion protocols as well.
We're going to need all the help we can get.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> I can't wait to see Gregory and Hardy on the field at the same time. Plus McClain will be back. Hopefully Sean Lee can pass concussion protocols as well.
> We're going to need all the help we can get.



Yup, always liked Sean Lee. PSU had a great rep for linebackers until that low life scum Jerry Sandusky killed that school. Used to be a big PSU fan, they're dead to me now even though geographically speaking they're a local team....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Yup, always liked Sean Lee. PSU had a great rep for linebackers until that low life scum Jerry Sandusky killed that school. Used to be a big PSU fan, they're dead to me now even though geographically speaking they're a local team....



I'm a PSU fan myself. I was pissed at first, but everyone associated with that era is gone (I think), so I don't hold it against the kids on thexteam.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> I would rather see Tom Brady eating turf every other play. we may lose but make him pay for it.



I don't wanna sound like a hater, but I'm hoping you guys get the pissed off Tom Brady, the one with a chip on his shoulder, and he puts up 120 points on you.

No offense...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Micky said:


> The only team without a win so far...



A Game-Saving Play and Missed Call Deny Detroit Lions Shot at First Win of Season | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## scat7s

LPMarshall hack said:


> I don't wanna sound like a hater, but I'm hoping you guys get the pissed off Tom Brady, the one with a chip on his shoulder, and he puts up 120 points on you.
> 
> No offense...



it will be fun to watch the wholesale slaughter of Americas team lol....no offense.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> I don't wanna sound like a hater, but I'm hoping you guys get the pissed off Tom Brady, the one with a chip on his shoulder, and he puts up 120 points on you.
> 
> No offense...



None taken. I'm expecting an epic ass whipping.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> I don't wanna sound like a hater, but I'm hoping you guys get the pissed off Tom Brady, the one with a chip on his shoulder, and he puts up 120 points on you.
> 
> No offense...



120 point loss we'd be happy with,as long as there's not one more injury.


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



I think the Seahawks are the Patriots of the west coast.


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> I think the Seahawks are the Patriots of the west coast.



I agree.

And the Packers are the Patriots of the upper MidWest...


----------



## Far Rider

I am _really_ not looking forward to this game. It might be the biggest point differential in Cowboys history. And not in a good way.


----------



## Micky

I predict 35-17 or so...


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I predict 35-17 or so...



I don't think we'll beat the Pats by that much...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> I am _really_ not looking forward to this game. It might be the biggest point differential in Cowboys history. And not in a good way.



mebbe so but it still beats baseball & NASCAR on a Sunday.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> mebbe so but it still beats baseball & NASCAR on a Sunday.



Come on... Ease up a bit...

Watching the Yankees get beat by Houston last night was absolutely glorious!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Come on... Ease up a bit...
> 
> Watching the Yankees get beat by Houston last night was absolutely glorious!



I just saw the highlights but considering Sabathia went to rehab it's even funnier.


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



Don't knock Dan Campbell. He was a great tight end in his day and a Cowboy to boot.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

The cowboys will beat the Pats because I like the eagles.


----------



## Micky

LPMarshall hack said:


> The cowboys will beat the Pats because I like the eagles.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> The cowboys will beat the Pats because I like the eagles.



Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

If Chip loses again, do you think Lurie will pull a Joe Philbin on him?


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> If Chip loses again, do you think Lurie will pull a Joe Philbin on him?



no but he might have to start living in the stadium.the streets won't be safe.


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> If Chip loses again, do you think Lurie will pull a Joe Philbin on him?



Doubt it. Lurie's a pretty patient owner. Look how long it took him to get rid of Andy Reid.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> Doubt it. Lurie's a pretty patient owner. Look how long it took him to get rid of Andy Reid.



Andy Reid is a fantastic coach though.. Just saying...


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Andy Reid is a fantastic coach though.. Just saying...



Did you know that he gained over 100 lbs from when he first came to Philly to when he left? Too many visits to Geno's and Pat's.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> Did you know that he gained over 100 lbs from when he first came to Philly to when he left? Too many visits to Geno's and Pat's.




Disagree. Cheesesteaks are healthy bro!


----------



## Far Rider

Egads! We're 8 1/2 point underdogs at home!


----------



## Far Rider

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Disagree. Cheesesteaks are healthy bro!



I love them too. They just don't love me.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Far Rider said:


> I love them too. They just don't love me.



 philly cheesesteaks....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Cheesesteaks are good
Andy Reid is good sometimes
Lurie will not fire Chip this season


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> Doubt it. Lurie's a pretty patient owner. Look how long it took him to get rid of Andy Reid.




I dunno, Rider... Filly fans aren't the most forgiving... Chip will probably apply for Federal Witness Protection Program and have his name changed to Rodrigo De Jesus....


----------



## blues_n_cues

Luck may be out of a job? 
Matt Hasselbeck 2-0 starting for the Colts.

Matt Hasselbeck renews Colts' AFC South dominance - NFL.com

Matt Hasselbeck helped the Colts beat a division rival for the second time in five days Thursday night, this time on the road in a 27-20 win over a desperate Texans team in Houston.

it's worth noting that the quarterback play for the Colts has improved since Hasselbeck took over. He put together another savvy performance, mixing great timing, anticipation, touch on his passes and a willingness to stand tough in the pocket. He finished with 213 yards on 29 attempts and two touchdowns, both connections with Andre Johnson.


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Got lucky this time, Chip.....


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

New York Football Giants leading the NFC Least....


----------



## Far Rider

Well, at least we sacked Brady five times yesterday.

That was the *ONLY* good thing to come out of this game.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Well, at least we sacked Brady five times yesterday.
> 
> That was the *ONLY* good thing to come out of this game.



and no injuries. 

I didn't expect them to win & the "blowout" wasn't as bad as predicted but I can't stand how the commentators were sucking Brady & Bellichik's d*cks. a few weeks ago they were cheaters & scrutinized every other word,now they're the greatest team to ever play the game......


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Other than Eli, another slighly-above average QB who beat an elite QB twice in the Super Bowl is Terry Bradshaw....


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



we still have the Giants by one game in the division.


----------



## Bear R.

Go STEELERS..!!!...


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> we still have the Giants by one game in the division.



And the Iggles.


----------



## Bear R.

YA..!!!...the best MNF I've seen in a long time..

Congrats guys, on one heck of a football game..!!..

hats off to Steeler Nation..We Rock..


----------



## Far Rider

Well, Weeden is now riding the pine...

Matt Cassel to start at QB for Dallas Cowboys after bye week


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Well, Weeden is now riding the pine...
> 
> Matt Cassel to start at QB for Dallas Cowboys after bye week



Does anyone realistically think this will help?


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Does anyone realistically think this will help?



Let's see him play. Then we can hang him.


----------



## EndGame00

Dallas should really pursue Mike Glennon from the Bucs... The guy played great when he had the opportunity to play under center... TBH, he has no future over here since Lovie Smith decided Winston is his "QB"...


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Steve Spurrier to Philly at the end of the regular season.


----------



## blues_n_cues

that's the spirit Tony.

http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl/sto...dy-patriots-cowboys-super-bowl-february-video


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> that's the spirit Tony.
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl/sto...dy-patriots-cowboys-super-bowl-february-video



That's our boy 'Blues! Take no crap from that yankee.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

GO STEELERS..

I may have been born and raised in Phoenix Az, but my spirits from Pittsburgh..I bleed "Black -n- Gold"..

The Cardnals are goin down this Sunday..GO STEELERS..!!..


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



don't you have syrup to be harvesting or something???


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> don't you have syrup to be harvesting or something???



Yeah, friggin' orange leaves all over my yard too.


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Do you make these things up yourself Mick?


----------



## Micky

LPMarshall hack said:


> Do you make these things up yourself Mick?



No, I am not nearly that talented.

Although I have done a few other memes.
These NFL ones always make me laugh...


----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


>



Best one yet !!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

Ya..!!..STEELERS..!!...YA..!!.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles haven't lost yet!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Rusell Wilson soaking up all of those monies... Oh well... Go Bucs!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

We all remember IronHead Craig Heyward.?..His Son, Cam Heyward got fined for wearing his Dad's name on his eyes..bull sh**..!!!!.


25-13 Steelers win..Go Baby..!!..


----------



## Bigmuff

Dammit, all those Seahawks memes are pissing me off.

Because they're true.


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

The Eagles are a fvking embarrassment and they're gonna blow this lead.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I cannot stand the hurry up offense with the lead. Complete idiocy.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> I cannot stand the hurry up offense with the lead. Complete idiocy.



Chip's whole formula is idiocy. his Defense is already gassed after the first two 3 & outs in the First Quarter.
but I hope he stays with it....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

D looked good last night. Offense...has some things to work on. Glad we ran the ball tho. We are the best team in the NFC east, but that ain't saying much.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> We are the best team in the NFC east, QUOTE]
> 
> only because the Cowboys had a bye week.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

No, we would def beat the Cowboys right now.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> No, we would def beat the Cowboys right now.



just wait,I think you're going to see Sam *BAD*ford in a body cast and after what Lee did to Murray in the first game on his own just wait until he meets McClain,Hardy,& Gregory coming after him too.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> just wait,I think you're going to see Sam *BAD*ford in a body cast and after what Lee did to Murray in the first game on his own just wait until he meets McClain,Hardy,& Gregory coming after him too.



Oh yeah? Well I hope Dez plays so we can step on his foot.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Oh yeah? Well I hope Dez plays so we can step on his foot.




good one.

ol' Crazy Eyes might get a kick outta that...





meanwhile back in new England...


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> No, we would def beat the Cowboys right now.



I'm thinking...NOT.


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

The 49ers suck worse than the Bucs... I can finally sleep well tonight.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> I'm thinking...NOT.



You're entitled to be completely wrong.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Want to see some stupid football? wait till Cassel gets in there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7WJ-gqRVQ

Ive already seen enough out of this guy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_nRlNuE0rk


----------



## EndGame00

The only thing that will fix the problem the 9ers are experiencing is to sell the team back to Eddie DeBartolo...


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> Want to see some stupid football? wait till Cassel gets in there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM7WJ-gqRVQ
> 
> Ive already seen enough out of this guy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_nRlNuE0rk




vid 1 I see him avoid a sack & intentional grounding.
vid 2 I see the right tackle completely fail to pick up an end rusher & the intended back miss his assignment.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> You're entitled to be completely wrong.



And you call yourself a realist.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Eli gon' be lookin' like dis Sunday.


----------



## BowerR64

blues_n_cues said:


> vid 1 I see him avoid a sack & intentional grounding.
> vid 2 I see the right tackle completely fail to pick up an end rusher & the intended back miss his assignment.



I guess, Belichick was the only coach able to get anything out of him when Brady went down that year with a knee injury


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Oh sure. It's easy to laugh at yourself when you're gonna be 6-0.


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Oh sure. It's easy to laugh at yourself when you're gonna be 6-0.



Despite you not being a Pats fan, I still love you bro...


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Despite you not being a Pats fan, I still love you bro...


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Despite you not being a Pats fan, I still love you bro...



Does it help that I rooted for the Pats in SB31?


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> I guess, Belichick was the only coach able to get anything out of him when Brady went down that year with a knee injury



or maybe the only coach that had a 1/23 arsed team around him @ the time.....


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Does it help that I rooted for the Pats in SB31?


Everybody rooted for the Pats in SB31...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



I likes da jets.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

24-point lead in the 1st half... losing 31-30... Great job, Bucs defense....You made Kirk Cousins look like Tom Brady....


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Chargers!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

LPMarshall hack said:


> Chargers!


----------



## Micky




----------



## rmlevasseur

Brady is just freaking incredible. No run game whatsoever today, everybody dropping the gifts,and he still got it done in convincing style. Jordan, Bird and Gretsky are the only other athletes in my memory that could just pick the whole team up and carry it when necessary. That's not to underestimate Gronk and Amendola, but even those guys aren't necessary to Brady if you ask me. 

This is the year, in my mind, where Brady has surpassed Montana in greatness. When he's methodical he's deadly,and when he's pressured he's so cool. I can't think of another pro sport team where it has revolved around one guy, so successfully, for so long. I get gay stiffy from the man.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



you got that right,they haven't played anyone tough yet.


----------



## blues_n_cues

what an embarrasment....


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>


----------



## Far Rider

When I saw Romo laying on the field in Philthydelphia, I said to my wife, "there goes the season." I hate being right.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> When I saw Romo laying on the field in Philthydelphia, I said to my wife, "there goes the season." I hate being right.



pretty much.


----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Thats exactly how Cassel played when he was here with the chiefs. He made some really good plays but the bad plays he made still lost games for us.

He just isnt good in the clutch any pressure and he is done.

Thats why Brady and Rogers are so damn good. When the pressure is on thats when they seem to be at their best.

Cassel came in strong the first 2 years 2009 he threw for almost 3,000 yards and 16 TDS but he also had 16 ints. Then 2010 he threw over 3,000 yards 27 tds! and only 7 ints

He got hurt halfway threw 2011 had hand surgery and he seem to lose confidence or something never has been as good since.


----------



## EndGame00

Micky said:


>



Broncos' D will once again bail out Peyton, that's why they're sitting pretty at 6-0 in the AFC West.... If it weren't for that costly interception Derek Carr made, they'd be 4-2 (survived another close call against the Clowns)


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



just for clarification-Dallas is only one game behind the Giants in Division wins.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> just for clarification-Dallas is only one game behind the Giants in Division wins.



But look who makes up that division...


----------



## EndGame00

Congratulations, Baltimore. You are now officially the true Clowns....


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> But look who makes up that division...



yep,but as long as we can stay in contention or win the Division then we're in the playoffs. w/ Romo & Dez back by then there's a chance....

now,if they can just play all three sides of the ball for one friggin' game......


----------



## Micky

EndGame00 said:


> Congratulations, Baltimore. You are now officially the true Clowns....



I used to root for Baltimore before they became an expansion team...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Wouldnt it be ironic the season AFTER deflate gate pats go 16-0 and make another super bowl and then win it?

I swear it seems every time they put Belichick in the hot seat the team just rolls threw the season. They work harder they play harder and everything just gets swept under the rug.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

Ya Micky, STEELERS better put an end to this non sense..i just don't know how Ben will do first time out..I hope they smoke the Bengals..

GO STEELERS..!!.


----------



## EndGame00

Doesn't matter if the Bengals get the best record in the NFL, everybody knows they exit early in the playoffs....


----------



## scat7s

the pats are ridiculously dominant.


----------



## Far Rider

scat7s said:


> the pats are ridiculously dominant.



Selling your children's souls to the devil does that.


----------



## scat7s

Far Rider said:


> Selling your children's souls to the devil does that.



say wha?


----------



## Far Rider

scat7s said:


> say wha?



Just a joke about Robert Kraft.


----------



## scat7s

oh kafty? 

yeah, probably...


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



I don't know about the NFL but the media has been sucking them constantly.

I predict they lose @ least one of the next 3 (probably Denver).


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Syracuse @ Florida St 12pm

Long for the day Syracuse becomes competitive again.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Syracuse @ Florida St 12pm
> 
> Long for the day Syracuse becomes competitive again.



they are a NFL PRO team now?


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

blues_n_cues said:


> they are a NFL PRO team now?



Sorry brother, didn't want to start a CFB thread.


----------



## scat7s

> I hope they lose @ least one of the next 3 (probably Denver).


fixed for ya. 

no matter. win or lose, the road to the superbowl goes thru new england. again.


----------



## EndGame00

I don't see anyone, other than the Packers, who could go head-on against the Pats... Brady is just that too good.


----------



## Micky

EndGame00 said:


> I don't see anyone, other than the Packers, who could go head-on against the Pats... Brady is just that too good.



I agree, Green Bay (maybe Denver, on a good night) are the only speed bumps in Brady's way...


----------



## EndGame00

Denver got too many breaks to get to 6-0... The Clowns took them to OT and the Raiders made a costly error that scored a defensive TD and eventually won them the game... Broncos doesn't really scare anybody, IMO....


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> Denver got too many breaks to get to 6-0... The Clowns took them to OT and the Raiders made a costly error that scored a defensive TD and eventually won them the game... Broncos doesn't really scare anybody, IMO....


----------



## Micky




----------



## Quasar-Kid

As a Seahawks fan - I love all the Patriots HATE 
I actually have zero issues with the Patriots 
and am amazed at their ability to win and win and win and win 

Scandals and all aside they pretty much line up and beat everybody


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Oh Romo, my Romo.
Where forth art thou Romo.


----------



## EndGame00

The biggest surprise team to me is Oakland... there's a new "Triplets" rising over there....


----------



## Micky




----------



## rmlevasseur

Denver answered some big questions tonight. Looking forward to the NE-Denver game.


----------



## blues_n_cues

this would be a big improvement-


----------



## Bear R.

SOB..!!..Bell out for the year..you SOB's..this is bull sh**..everytime we play them they hurt Le'Veon...then the dude runs off like he did something spectacular by hurting the guy..thats bull s** man..i hate them fu**s..!!.they can take their 7-0 and shove it up their a**.!!!!!.

Im outta here...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Greatwhitenorth

micky said:


>


*^^Like!^^*


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Any predictions on the score for tonight. My pool comes down to points this week assuming that Carolina takes it.


----------



## Far Rider

27-17 Carolina. I feel sorry for the bearded wonder.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Thanks Far! I'm tied with another person for first this week. I got 11 out of 13 so far. The only ones I missed were Atlanta and the Jets. I had to go out on a limb and pick the Broncos last night because I figured the guy in first wouldn't take them. I figured right(for once). Tonight the tie breaker, no matter whether Carolina wins or loses will come down to the total score. I can change it all the way up till game time. The over under is 46 so 44 is a pretty good bet.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Far Rider

Don't bet on the Cowboys next week. Right now we couldn't beat a Pop Warner team.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Far Rider said:


> Don't bet on the Cowboys next week. Right now we couldn't beat a Pop Warner team.



I don't know. I bet they play the Eagles tough next week. That being said....I'm probably going to pick the Eagles. I know that rivalry well though. My dad is a Cowboys fan.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles suck. Cowboys suck. But make no mistake about it...The cowboys will get their first win without romo. This is EXACTLY the kind of game philly blows. Ive seen it a hundred times.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Eagles suck. Cowboys suck. But make no mistake about it...The cowboys will get their first win without romo. This is EXACTLY the kind of game philly blows. Ive seen it a hundred times.



Haven't you been paying attention? The Cowboys DON'T WIN without Romo.


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Haven't you been paying attention? The Cowboys DON'T WIN...



Fixed that.


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Fixed that.



One of these days Alice...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Haven't you been paying attention? The Cowboys DON'T WIN without Romo.



just think,if Tony comes back w/ the same intensity & drive as Tom Shady has right now....


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> just think,if Tony comes back w/ the same intensity & drive as Tom Shady has right now....


----------



## Micky

$hit if Romo comes back like Andrew Fvck did last night in the 2nd half they will be unbeatable!


----------



## Salsg

Unless it's against Tebow, Brady doesn't win in Denver.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Do not worry far rider and blues. I have never been more confident in my eagles to blow this game. You wait, you'll see I am right, and you will then know that I am a soothsayer.


----------



## EndGame00

Salsg said:


> Unless it's against Tebow, Brady doesn't win in Denver.




Nope.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Far Rider said:


> 27-17 Carolina. I feel sorry for the bearded wonder.



Well Far, you were pretty close. I took 44 as the total score and would have won if the Panthers would have stopped Andrew Lunk on that last drive. Oh well, there's always next week.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



like


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Do not worry far rider and blues. I have never been more confident in my eagles to blow this game. You wait, you'll see I am right, and you will then know that I am a soothsayer.



@ this point we'll take it.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

here's a BIG suprise....Jerrah must not be in charge anymore.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14044465/joseph-randle-released-dallas-cowboys

Cowboys release RB Joseph Randle


----------



## Bear R.

You crack me up Micky with all your funny pics you post here..thanks buddy..it makes my day..


----------



## Micky

Kapernick benched:

http://www.csnbayarea.com/49ers/kaepernick-takes-fall-49ers-and-field-struggles


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

Oh man, I gotta laugh..but the season isn't over..


----------



## EndGame00

Detroit promoted Jim Bob Cooter as OC.... You heard it....


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> Oh man, I gotta laugh..but the season isn't over..



Philly better watch out.. 
http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...austin-wants-to-qb-cowboys-until-romo-returns


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> Philly better watch out..
> http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...austin-wants-to-qb-cowboys-until-romo-returns


----------



## LPMarshall hack

What's so funny? He would beat the eagles.

Dallas fans, you have nothing to worry about. Dallas breaks their losing streak this week. I'd bet a months pay on it. Any takers?


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> What's so funny? He would beat the eagles.
> 
> Dallas fans, you have nothing to worry about. Dallas breaks their losing streak this week. I'd bet a months pay on it. Any takers?



I can't afford to lose a months pay. How about the loser has to change his avatar to the opposing teams logo for a week?


----------



## Micky




----------



## rmlevasseur

Far Rider said:


> I can't afford to lose a months pay. How about the loser has to change his avatar to the opposing teams logo for a week?




Awesome bet! Make it a month though.


----------



## Far Rider

rmlevasseur said:


> Awesome bet! Make it a month though.


----------



## Micky




----------



## MarshallDog

All I know about football is, the Bills suck ass as usual!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> What's so funny? He would beat the eagles.
> 
> Dallas fans, you have nothing to worry about. Dallas breaks their losing streak this week. I'd bet a months pay on it. Any takers?



I'll take that bet.my November pay is usually in the red anyway.


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



You're a mean, mean man.


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Eagles are a fvcking joke.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> I can't afford to lose a months pay. How about the loser has to change his avatar to the opposing teams logo for a week?



Why would I take that bet? I already told you the Eagles were gonna lose. How about the winner changes their avatar to the other team!


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Why would I take that bet? I already told you the Eagles were gonna lose. How about the winner changes their avatar to the other team!



Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Isn't that what I just said?



No. You said the loser should change their avatar.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> No. You said the loser should change their avatar.



My bad. Long day. Longer night.


----------



## Far Rider

You're one strange dude 'Hack.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> You're one strange dude 'Hack.



You too, my friend.


----------



## BowerR64

See how Cassel makes a few good plays but STILL manages to lose?

Right now i put what Weededn did just about the same as Cassel Weeden is a little older and a different number but i really dont see any change in end result.

Now Cassel has alot on his plate right now, a new baby, a move to a new city and a new game system maybe if he gets better with it he might do better with it. Its not alot different fromt eh vikings system but some of the words mean different things in the cowboys system then they did with the vikings.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> What's so funny? He would beat the eagles.
> 
> Dallas fans, you have nothing to worry about. Dallas breaks their losing streak this week. I'd bet a months pay on it. Any takers?



it looks like you owe me a month's pay.I prefer Paypal.


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> See how Cassel makes a few good plays but STILL manages to lose?
> 
> Right now i put what Weededn did just about the same as Cassel Weeden is a little older and a different number but i really dont see any change in end result.
> 
> Now Cassel has alot on his plate right now, a new baby, a move to a new city and a new game system maybe if he gets better with it he might do better with it. Its not alot different fromt eh vikings system but some of the words mean different things in the cowboys system then they did with the vikings.



Cassel didn't lose this one,the Defense did....again.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



Mick, your kind hearted, warm comfort is much appreciated. It feels like...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



that was fukkin' amazing considering Hoculi hates the Cowboys...


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Mick, your kind hearted, warm comfort is much appreciated. It feels like...



I sooooo bad wanna root for the Cowboys.
It breaks my heart to post these memes, but it is sooooo damned funny.
And true.

Any you know it.


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> I sooooo bad wanna root for the Cowboys.
> It breaks my heart to post these memes, but it is sooooo damned funny.
> And true.
> 
> Any you know it.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I sooooo bad wanna root for the Cowboys.
> It breaks my heart to post these memes, but it is sooooo damned funny.
> And true.
> 
> Any you know it.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1mGzaDh0M8[/ame]


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTRmyXX6ipU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xn4cPze4pM[/ame]


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Micky said:


>



I see what you did there


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

from Twitter-
"innocent until proven guilty"









and it probably is only that big....or that much of the truth.....


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Dez losing it-
(watch the vid)
http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...tedly-goes-off-on-media-in-locker-room-111215


----------



## BowerR64

LPMarshall hack said:


> I see what you did there



Yeah ands its gonna be REALLY funny if they make yet ANOTHER trip to the big dance.

Even 8-0 i still cant stand Newton, the more they win the worse he gets.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm going to go out on a limb & say turkey day comes early and our bird is cooked-
Tampa by 13 & Dallas has 2 turnovers.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

No way dallas loses to Tampa...right? So you're telling me dallas is literally a one man team?? Not one person can step up and lead?

Prediction: If Dallas wins today, they win the NFC East. Book it.


----------



## EndGame00

Tampa's WR can't catch a cold....


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> No way dallas loses to Tampa...right? So you're telling me dallas is literally a one man team?? Not one person can step up and lead?
> 
> Prediction: If Dallas wins today, they win the NFC East. Book it.



Now I AM convinced that is you in your avatar.


----------



## Far Rider




----------



## EndGame00

We tried to give the game away, Dallas....


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> We tried to give the game away, Dallas....



We're too proud a franchise to accepts gifts. We can lose all by ourselves, thank you.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Ha Ha. Fooled you Micky. Our season was over 7 games ago.


----------



## keennay

The Patriots _obviously_ cheated during that field goal.

I wanna know who the hell kept screaming, "Whooooo!" next to the CBS broadcast video recorder during the last few minutes of gameplay.


----------



## rmlevasseur

Suck it giants!!!!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Now I AM convinced that is you in your avatar.



Who ever said it wasn't me?


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> No way dallas loses to Tampa...right? So you're telling me dallas is literally a one man team?? Not one person can step up and lead?
> 
> Prediction: If Dallas wins today, they win the NFC East. Book it.



I am fooking Nostradamus...and sadly we lost but just might win the NFC EAST anyway.

ps. yay,worst record IN THE LEAGUE.


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> I am fooking Nostradamus...and sadly we lost but just might win the NFC EAST anyway.
> 
> ps. yay,worst record IN THE LEAGUE.



Dallas WILL win the NFC East, and the SB. In other news, the eagles are terrible.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Micky said:


>






Even Tebow didn't have a 0.0 QB rating on his worst day


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

Fear not, Dallas fans... We will take care of Filly on Sunday...


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> Fear not, Dallas fans... We will take care of Filly on Sunday...



You wouldn't believe how many people are picking TB to win.


----------



## rmlevasseur

It's a weird time in Minnesota right now. It's like everyone is afraid to talk about the Vikes for fear that it will somehow jinx them. I'm from NE so I usually watch the Vikes half-heartedly, but if they can kick GB when they are down that bus is gonna fill up quick.


----------



## BowerR64

Broncos will make it to the super bowl.

Last year the chiefs beat the pats 41-14 and they went on to win it.

The games they should win they dont and the games they shouldnt they do


----------



## EndGame00

But Manning has been throwing games away, not only with his noodle arm, but with his lack of vision as well..... Donk's defense aren't the 2000 Ravens, they can't bail the offense all the time and it already unraveled the past two losses...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> You wouldn't believe how many people are picking TB to win.



Why not? Eagles suck. Chip decimated a decent team. I predict dallas goes on to win out, then breeze thru the playoffs, and win the super bowl. 

I called it. I'm usually right about these things.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Why not? Eagles suck. Chip decimated a decent team. I predict dallas goes on to win out, then breeze thru the playoffs, and win the super bowl.
> 
> I called it. I'm usually right about these things.



I think I'm gonna frame this.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



I could see Peyton as Da Commish.


----------



## blues_n_cues

may The Force be w/ us.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> may The Force be w/ us.



Best yet.


----------



## JimiRules




----------



## Far Rider

JimiRules said:


>



Not while Tony's playing bud. I present this whole season as evidence.


----------



## JimiRules

Far Rider said:


> Not while Tony's playing bud. I present this whole season as evidence.



I know. Just messing around. I always thought that meme was funny.


----------



## Far Rider

JimiRules said:


> I know. Just messing around. I always thought that meme was funny.



I admit, most of them are.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Karma is really gonna bite you in the ass someday Mick.


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Karma is really gonna bite you in the ass someday Mick.



It's been kicking me for years.

I am finally kicking back.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> It's been kicking me for years.
> 
> I am finally kicking back.



I would like this post, but...


----------



## EndGame00

45 Bucs - 17 Eagles....

You can thank us now, Dallas. We made the East a lot more interesting...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> 45 Bucs - 17 Eagles....
> 
> You can thank us now, Dallas. We made the East a lot more interesting...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Remember that I called it first....dallas runs the table and wins the SB.

And my God the eagles are so fvcking pathetic...not even competitive. Nice job Chip, you piece of sh!t.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



I'm convinced Jameis _*IS*_ Gary Coleman.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> 45 Bucs - 17 Eagles....
> 
> You can thank us now, Dallas. We made the East a lot more interesting...



don't forget the Redskins losing big too.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Every team in the nfc east is absolutely pathetic. Dallas will win only because the other three are not even nfl capable....and neither is Dallas really. But the league makes one of those toilet teams make the playoffs. Very sad.


----------



## Micky




----------



## scat7s

yep.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

O.K. Place you picks for today. Here's mine:

Lions over Eagles
Cowboys over Panthers
Packers over Bears.


----------



## Micky

I tend to agree FR, but anything can (and sometimes does) happen!

Happy Turkey Day to all!


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

I hope the eagles get absolutely embarrassed today...as in 60-something to zero. Anything that will help chip and every other member of that organization to get fired.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> O.K. Place you picks for today. Here's mine:
> 
> Lions over Eagles
> Cowboys over Panthers
> Packers over Bears.



I agree that Dallas wins today. Then you are gonna hear endless talk of a super bowl title by every pundit out there, except Deion.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> I agree that Dallas wins today. Then you are gonna hear endless talk of a super bowl title by every pundit out there, except Deion.



I never liked him. Especially in Dallas.


----------



## Micky

LPMarshall hack said:


> I hope the eagles get absolutely embarrassed today...as in 60-something to zero. Anything that will help chip and every other member of that organization to get fired.



They are on their way...


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Fvck yea!!!! Rack em up Detroit!!!!! Chip, get the fvck outta here!!!!!!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

C'mon Lions...dont let up!!!!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

I'm actually ecstatic! High draft pick and a new coaching staff!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

well,that's the season....


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

@ least we didn't get beat down by Detroit.

Romo out for the rest of the season-
I'm pretty sure he can run the MRI machine all by himself.


----------



## 4Horseman

blues_n_cues said:


> well,that's the season....


They should have realized that the first time. 8 weeks is not enough time for a clavicle to heal and take hits from 300lb men. Dafuk were they thinking? Been there, done that, got the titanium plate.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> O.K. Place you picks for today. Here's mine:
> 
> Lions over Eagles
> Cowboys over Panthers
> Packers over Bears.



Ouch...hope you didn't have any money on these picks.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

they rushed romo back prematurely out of desperation.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> @ least we didn't get beat down by Detroit



I get it...you're angry. I don't blame you for lashing out at me. But the more losses we accumulate, the better it is for the eagles...if you catch my drift.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> I get it...you're angry. I don't blame you for lashing out at me. But the more losses we accumulate, the better it is for the eagles...if you catch my drift.



I'm not angry.I knew it was going to be a wash & even predicted Tony would go down again within a couple of games. I just hope we can tank it completely for a #1 pick in 2016 but there's all these other teams in the cellar too-

Tennessee
Cleveland
49'ers
Chargers


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm not angry.I knew it was going to be a wash & even predicted Tony would go down again within a couple of games. I just hope we can tank it completely for a #1 pick in 2016 but there's all these other teams in the cellar too-
> 
> Tennessee
> Cleveland
> 49'ers
> Chargers



Oh no you don't!! You guys stay away from my #1 pick!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Oh no you don't!! You guys stay away from my #1 pick!!!!



kiss my *ss.lol, @ least you'll be getting a new head coach & GM next year. 
we'll still be stuck w/ Capt. Senile & his flame headed puppet.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

First to the cellar wins!


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Ouch...hope you didn't have any money on these picks.



I was nowhere near that stupid.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> I was nowhere near that stupid.



So instead of your "picks", they were more like your "hopes'?


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> So instead of your "picks", they were more like your "hopes'?


Probably. 1 for 3 isn't too bad.  It just cracks me up to hear local sports figures pile on the Eagles when they aren't playing well. You remember the infamous 700 Level at the Vet, right?


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Probably. 1 for 3 isn't too bad.  It just cracks me up to hear local sports figures pile on the Eagles when they aren't playing well. You remember the infamous 700 Level at the Vet, right?



Sat up there many a time!

I'd love to hear the local guys pile on Chip. Hope Chip is listening too.


----------



## BowerR64

He is just trying to hard to make a play. Just throw it away or go down and let em touch you. Play like the old timers in the league instead of getting hurt every season.

Take a loss here or there or waste a down rather then get hurt and throw away the whole season.


----------



## rmlevasseur

I am excited for the NE-Denver game. Brady got friggen punished against Buffalo, half his offense is gone, and they still win. I just wanna see how long Brady can go and who Bill drags off the bench to be the next star! Brady may be a pretty boy, but the guy is friggen durable.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Sat up there many a time!
> 
> I'd love to hear the local guys pile on Chip. Hope Chip is listening too.



it ain't pretty.lol

http://boards.philadelphiaeagles.com/

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...AVNH_enUS614US614&q=philadelphia+eagles+forum

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...elly+gone&gs_l=hp....0.0.0.162231...........0.


----------



## Micky

rmlevasseur said:


> I am excited for the NE-Denver game. Brady got friggen punished against Buffalo, half his offense is gone, and they still win. I just wanna see how long Brady can go and who Bill drags off the bench to be the next star! Brady may be a pretty boy, but the guy is friggen durable.



I agree. Brady got a beating...

If anyone had a chance to beat NE, it was the Giants or the Bills. Denver, maybe, but without Manning, the Broncos just might accomplish what the NY teams couldn't...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I agree. Brady got a beating...
> 
> If anyone had a chance to beat NE, it was the Giants or the Bills. Denver, maybe, but without Manning, the Broncos just might accomplish what the NY teams couldn't...



they would do a bit better if Demarcus Ware was playing.
http://www.denverbroncos.com/team/injury-report.html

Quick Stats (2015):
TCKL-20
SCK-6.5
FF-1
INT--


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> it ain't pretty.lol
> 
> http://boards.philadelphiaeagles.com/
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...AVNH_enUS614US614&q=philadelphia+eagles+forum
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...elly+gone&gs_l=hp....0.0.0.162231...........0.




Hopefully Jerry will hire him. There's some talk of him going to USC...I don't care how good he was in college, After this philly debacle, I don't want him anywhere near my Trojans...even tho he may well bring a title. I just can't root for him after this.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hopefully Jerry will hire him. There's some talk of him going to USC...I don't care how good he was in college, After this philly debacle, I don't want him anywhere near my Trojans...even tho he may well bring a title. I just can't root for him after this.



even Jerrah ain't that crazy....


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

this Steelers/Seahags game is getting pretty wild.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Tebow benched. 
http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl-new...rlfriend-sex-abstinence-olivia-culpo-miss-usa

 

https://www.google.com/search?q=oli...h&q=olivia+culpo+bikini&imgrc=09K9VjfrJrF-3M:

https://www.google.com/search?q=oli...w=1264&bih=585#tbm=isch&q=olivia+culpo+treats


----------



## BowerR64

pats 10-1 NOOOO!


----------



## Salsg

Salsg said:


> Unless it's against Tebow, Brady doesn't win in Denver.



TOLD YA! Bitch Brady don't win in Denver


----------



## 4Horseman




----------



## blues_n_cues

C-ya Peyton.....


----------



## BowerR64

blues_n_cues said:


> C-ya Peyton.....



Yeah i cant wait to see what happens once manning gets healthy.

I dont understand how they are still having issues with officiating, they dont have enough people to get these calls right?

There was even a dispute with the commentary official.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Salsg

What a load of ****! The pats didn't all the calls their way as they usually do. It was good to see finally they were held to the same rules everyone else has to play to.


----------



## Micky

Um, yes I did... See my previous post about this...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



At least you take as well as you give Mick.


----------



## Salsg

Good post Micky about the injuries. Tired already of hearing about pats injuries on sports shows but the Broncos had a bunch too, including 4 pro bowlers (Manning and Ware didn't start, then TJ Ward and Louis Vasquez both left the game ) plus another starter went out for the Broncos too.


----------



## Micky

I really hate taking over this thread with all these graphics.
Some are so incredibly funny I cannot resist...
Others are very timely and to the point, no matter how much they hurt.

This should be a thread where the hate/love/whatever can flow thru, let it all out.
As long as we are calling 'teams' bad names and not each other.

And let it be known, I am in all reality, a Giants fan in Patriots clothing...


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> And let it be known, I am in all reality, a Giants fan in Patriots clothing...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



this 7 would be better.


----------



## Salsg

Really just shows how little class and sportsmanship pats and pats fans have


----------



## scat7s

haha...sal, what the heck are you so angry about?


----------



## Salsg

Not angry about anything. The better team that night won.

Just tired of patsy fans whining all the time, and blame everyone else for a loss. Refs actually called penalties against the pats that they usually get away with. I guess that's what that little bitch brady was crying out all the time, "we always get away with that illegal move, why are you calling it now?"
Broncos had MORE quality players that were out than the whiny pats, as I noted earlier 4 pro bowlers but they wanna cry about that. whatever
They got beat straight up, and with a BACKUP QB. I guess they aren't used to having to play teams on an even level (without cheating or the refs on their side)
As an organization and fan base, pats=classless


----------



## Micky

Come on now. No need for name calling.

OK, so you hate the Pats. Everyone does for one reason or another.

Name calling=classless...


----------



## Micky

Brady's texts leaked after loss to Broncos:


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Come on now. No need for name calling.
> 
> OK, so you hate the Pats. Everyone does for one reason or another.
> 
> Name calling=classless...


----------



## Salsg

Doesn't mean a damn thing coming from a douchebag patsy fan. Now go back to your crying like little bitches like your qb


And by your own words by your name calling, you called yourself classless


----------



## Salsg




----------



## blues_n_cues

both of you-just don't get the thread shut down. 

besides,both the Broncos & Pats suck.


----------



## BowerR64

what was the deal with the clock? i dont understand what is going on with some of these games. 

You notice the super imposed hash markers and yard numbers?

You watch neck there will be adds and stuff on the field scrolling across the middle of the field. Pepsi, or Budwiser


----------



## Micky

Salsg said:


> Doesn't mean a damn thing coming from a douchebag patsy fan. Now go back to your crying like little bitches like your qb
> 
> 
> And by your own words by your name calling, you called yourself classless



Wow.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Salsg said:


> Doesn't mean a damn thing coming from a douchebag patsy fan. Now go back to your crying like little bitches like your qb
> 
> 
> And by your own words by your name calling, you called yourself classless



If you don't like it here, well, you know where the exit door is.

For the sake of clarity, guys, no, this thread will not be shut down.


----------



## Micky

Here is a good one.
Morelli's Ref team pulled from the Steelers-Colts game because of poor performance.

So, who do you think they were re-assigned to?

That's right, the New England-Philly game.

Here is the Eagles chance to actually win against the Pats...

http://nep.247sports.com/Bolt/Pete-Morellis-crew-pulled-from-Steelers-Colts-game-41598350


----------



## LPMarshall hack

The refs were transferred to the philly game because they can't do any damage. Pats are winning the SB and philly's seasons over.


----------



## Micky

LPMarshall hack said:


> The refs were transferred to the philly game because they can't do any damage. Pats are winning the SB and philly's seasons over.



This is probably Philly's last chance to win a game this season...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Micky said:


> This is probably Philly's last chance to win a game this season...


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> The refs were transferred to the philly game because they can't do any damage. Pats are winning the SB and philly's seasons over.



you sure??? 
(about the Pats that is)
Brady has noone else left to throw to & he surely doesn't run himself.


----------



## EndGame00

Micky said:


> This is probably Philly's last chance to win a game this season...



I almost choked when I read this.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky

Just announced that Coldplay will play at SB50 halftime...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Micky said:


> Just announced that Coldplay will play at SB50 halftime...



Another halftime show I won't watch. Worst band ever.


----------



## BowerR64

Micky said:


>



You turned the game off to soon, they won that game.

8-4 is good enough for second place in their division 

The ending of that game you would of thought they won the super bowl. The officiating gave em a second chance to win it with that last second call.

Was it a foul for facemask or a horse collar tackle?


----------



## Micky

Yes, I fell asleep in the middle of thr 4th quarter... I think.


----------



## CaptainZero

That ending sucked!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Yes, I fell asleep in the middle of thr 4th quarter... I think.



DUDE... ever'buddy wakes up talking chit to Lions fans.. it's regular, kinda like Chili'O's & coffee after a Budweiser & Cuero night w/ Tijuanan hookers... oh wait....


----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dallas wins the nfc east. I'm guaranteeing this.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> Dallas wins the nfc east. I'm guaranteeing this.



Hack, we're not going to win another game this year.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> Hack, we're not going to win another game this year.



No....Philly, NY, and wash will refuse to win another game. Dallas wins division at 6-10.


----------



## Far Rider

I will tell you this, I predicted Murray wouldn't have a 1000 yard season and it looks like i'm going to be right at least on that one.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> I will tell you this, I predicted Murray wouldn't have a 1000 yard season and it looks like i'm going to be right at least on that one.



Well it's not that crazy of a prediction when the poor guy plays for a team that couldn't even hang in the WFL.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> No....Philly, NY, and wash wll refuse to win another game. Dallas wins division at 6-10.



Even if something crazy like us winning the division did happened, we would get our ass kicked by whoever we played in the playoffs. No, my money is on the Giants.


----------



## CoyotesGator

OK, my MFFF team sucks.

I'm OK with that.

What I'm not OK with is the Houston Texans.

I'm done with the bOb experiment and the Rick Smith era.

Kaput.

My loveable but mediocre team has been turned into a disaster.

Poor play calling, personnel decisions, and weak enthusiasm leads to suckiness.

My name is on the glass wall of shame outside the stadium.

I hang my head.


----------



## Micky

Micky said:


> This is probably Philly's last chance to win a game this season...



Looking like I told you so...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Don't worry boys, Eagles have plenty of time to collapse.


----------



## Far Rider

Well folks, Santa Claus DOES exist.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Coronado

That's awesome!! 

Congrats on 17k by the way!


----------



## Far Rider

Great post for your 17K Mick! Congrats!


----------



## blues_n_cues

the Eagles beat Brady & the Pats are in danger of losing homefield & a 1st round bye to Denver & the Bengals.how crazy is this season...


----------



## Micky

Crazy. Screwed up You name it, it fits.

How the worst team in the league beats the best team in the league is beyond me.

And to top it off, the Jets beat the Giants. Go figure...


----------



## EndGame00

At this point, Brady has to throw the ball to Brady... They're platooning recievers out there... Edelman still out, Dobson's in Belichik's doghouse, plus that secondary needs to be fixed....


Other than that, the Bucs are still mathematically fighting for a spot... Need Seattle to lose.


----------



## Micky

Anybody see this one last night? Hilarious...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

edit: WOAH!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Uh oh....lpmh's predictions are coming to fruition!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

the first time a starting Dallas backup QB has won since 2010.

just when I was about over this season....
(don't worry,I know it will go down to the last minute of the final game befor ewe give it away)

finally,we shut Desean Jackoffson up 

blitzes,blitzes, & more blitzes-where have those been for the last 3 years...

Eli Manning was rooting for the Cowboys.


----------



## Bear R.

*Go Steelers*.!!.


----------



## Micky

Unfreakingbelieveable.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>


----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Can you believe it? Cowboys are in second place in their division at 4-8 BAAHAAA!


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> Can you believe it? Cowboys are in second place in their division at 4-8 BAAHAAA!



they lead in division games 3-2.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Herm goes off. it was funny as hell live.

http://deadspin.com/herm-edwards-is-mad-as-hell-1747172937


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Herm is still better than any corner we have


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

You crack me up Micky..I like coming here to see what you have for us..thanks man..




*GO STEELERS*


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

what is wrong w/ this list? 
hint-a certain redhead is missing
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/getting-warm-nfl-coaches-on-the-hot-seat/ss-AAgiini


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> what is wrong w/ this list?
> hint-a certain redhead is missing
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/getting-warm-nfl-coaches-on-the-hot-seat/ss-AAgiini



You crazy? Why would Puppet Garrett get fired after winning the division!?!??


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> You crazy? Why would Puppet Garrett get fired after winning the division!?!??





that 0-7 stretch should have got him fired but we'll see in the end-
http://nesn.com/2015/12/jerry-jones-throws-shade-at-jason-garretts-coaching-sans-tony-romo/


----------



## LPMarshall hack

DAmn blues...go to bed ! It's late in TN!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> DAmn blues...go to bed ! It's late in TN!!



it might be late in TN. but it's early in Kaintuckee. time to get up,check the still,milk the horses,& slaughter the meats.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

Payton Manning = HOF.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> that 0-7 stretch should have got him fired but we'll see in the end-
> http://nesn.com/2015/12/jerry-jones-throws-shade-at-jason-garretts-coaching-sans-tony-romo/



He's the best coach we've had since Parcells. Firing him would be huge mistake.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

You don't fire a division winner. Unless you're Alex Spanos (chargers owner).


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> He's the best coach we've had since Parcells. Firing him would be huge mistake.



R U HI ???? 

lol. the only reason it would be a mistake is because noone else in the league will work for Jerrah.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> R U HI ????
> 
> lol. the only reason it would be a mistake is because noone else in the league will work for Jerrah.



C'mon man, really? Do you think Wade Phillips was better? At the very least, he has built a team that will fight and gotten rid of the locker room cancers. You probably didn't feel this way last year, did you? We had an extraordinary run of bad luck this year. The team hasn't quit on him. That says a lot.


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> C'mon man, really? Do you think Wade Phillips was better? At the very least, he has built a team that will fight and gotten rid of the locker room cancers. You probably didn't feel this way last year, did you? We had an extraordinary run of bad luck this year. The team hasn't quit on him. That says a lot.



Wade Phillips was shafted from the get-go w/ Garrett being hired first & paid the same,plus @ that time it was JJ's 3 All Star Circus period=name over talent.

last year- I'll give credit to the 3 headed monster & Callahan as OC,not to mention a healthy Romo who basically called the game from the line of scrimmage as usual.

the best things I can say about Garrett is he does get the team to fight & he knows when to throw a challenge flag but as far as in-game adjustments & clock management he just doesn't get it.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dallas in the drivers seat after today. You can book this.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Dallas in the drivers seat after today. You can book this.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

So I was wrong. They'll still win the division at 7-9.


----------



## Micky




----------



## rmlevasseur

^ and that's at half-Gronk.


----------



## blues_n_cues

so much for the Bengals....


----------



## Bear R.

Bullsh**..We wanted to whip his a** straight up..that's to bad..but anyway, they got what they deserved..!!.



*GO STEELERS*


----------



## EndGame00

Bring Johnny back to Texas


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Micky said:


>



I like that. Why am I the only one who believes Dallas will still win the nfc east?


----------



## CaptainZero

Cute Packers fan.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



he's measuring for the couch he & Tony Romo will be sitting on while watching the Panthers & Steelers play the Superbowl.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> he's measuring for the couch he & tony rome will be sitting on while watching the panthers & steelers play the superbowl.



hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

can you imagine watching that color rush crap on acid??


----------



## Bear R.

blues_n_cues said:


> he's measuring for the couch he & Tony Romo will be sitting on while watching the Panthers & Steelers play the Superbowl.





I like the way you think Blues..

If we can keep playing Ball like this..it will be hard to stop us..but, we'll see..

* GO STEELERS*


----------



## Micky




----------



## rmlevasseur

Man those blurbs crack me up.


----------



## Far Rider

20 minutes to game time. 
3 hours 20 minutes until we're 4-10

Priceless.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Far Rider said:


> 20 minutes to game time.
> 3 hours 20 minutes until we're 4-10
> 
> Priceless.



You're just using reverse psychology. By tomorrow night, Dallas will have won and will be one game out of first because the Eagles, Giants, and Skins will lose.

You can book this. I've never been more sure of anything.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Unbleieveable...Dan Bailey saves the season with a kick that hits the upright and still goes in. Best kicker in history of the NFL...I'm convinced. That kick won them the SB.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Ah well...wrong again.


----------



## Far Rider

Don't tell me what I know.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dallas still in it....6-10 wins the East!!!


----------



## BowerR64

I think the Cowboys fans are just asleep at the stadium

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20qL_cdiKA8[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Dallas still in it....6-10 wins the East!!!



JUST SAY IT!!!!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## MarshallDog

The Bills SUCK as usual...


----------



## BowerR64

Whats funny is Brandon Weeden got cut from Dallas then goes to Houston and now the texans are leading their division.

He upgraded.


----------



## Bear R.

*GO** STEELERS*

Less than 50 yards in the 2nd half for Denver..0 points..!!!.

Awesome Team Win...good job..


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> Whats funny is Brandon Weeden got cut from Dallas then goes to Houston and now the texans are leading their division.
> 
> He upgraded.



yeah,kinda funny but it won't last long against those other AFC playoff teams.


----------



## blues_n_cues

looks like OBjr. might have screwed the pooch for the Giants-
http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14412590/odell-beckham-jr-new-york-giants-likely-suspended-nfl


he should have been ejected to begin with-
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...beckham-josh-norman-mix-it-up-in-panthers-win


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>



now,THAT was funny.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> now,THAT was funny.



Sometimes you just GOTTA post these, no matter how insensitive they are or how much they hurt...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



Now THAT is funny!


----------



## blues_n_cues

*BREAKING NEWS-*

Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones in negotiations with Tony Romo's replacement for 2016.
http://www.notreallyalink.com


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


>



Oh sure... try to make up to us _now_.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

We need this one..


*GO STEELERS*


----------



## Far Rider

For once in my life, I rooted for the (gag) Foreskins last night. I hate to say it, but they looked really good.


----------



## blues_n_cues

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...fumble_captures_Eagles__mess_of_a_season.html


----------



## Far Rider

Philly media eat their own.


----------



## Far Rider

Can't wait for 'Hack's comments.


----------



## blues_n_cues

we still win.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> we still win.



Every.Damn.Time.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I just laugh at all the eagle fans who had hope. They obviously don't know the game.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> I just laugh at all the eagle fans who had hope. They obviously don't know the game.



I gotta ask; was there ever an Eagle team that you DID like?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

They were all failures.


----------



## Far Rider

LPMarshall hack said:


> They were all failures.



Really? Even the 90's? They kicked ass as I remember.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> we still win.



When most people think of the Dallas Cowboys, they think of the hot cheerleaders. Not the over hyped, under achieving garbage on the field.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The Jets have an interesting team this year. I'm not so sure they have enough in the tank once the playoffs roll around, but they've been a lot of fun to watch, and have done a lot better than predicted. Fun team. I don't know why Brandon Marshall hasn't gotten along better w/his previous teams, as that dude's just pure win on the field.


----------



## Far Rider

crossroadsnyc said:


> The Jets have an interesting team this year. I'm not so sure they have enough in the tank once the playoffs roll around, but they've been a lot of fun to watch, and have done a lot better than predicted. Fun team. I don't know why Brandon Marshall hasn't gotten along better w/his previous teams, as that dude's just pure win on the field.



I really like him. He is doing a stint on Inside The NFL and I found him to be very intelligent and personable.


----------



## Micky




----------



## crossroadsnyc

Far Rider said:


> I really like him. He is doing a stint on Inside The NFL and I found him to be very intelligent and personable.



I've gotten the same impression of him. He also reminds me of a friend of mine, so I'm kinda biased.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## 1neeto

crossroadsnyc said:


> The Jets have an interesting team this year. I'm not so sure they have enough in the tank once the playoffs roll around, but they've been a lot of fun to watch, and have done a lot better than predicted. Fun team. I don't know why Brandon Marshall hasn't gotten along better w/his previous teams, as that dude's just pure win on the field.



They played a good game...against an injury-crippled Patriots, while at home, and during overtime. 

But the play of the day was that damn coin toss!


----------



## Bear R.

Well, were out..


----------



## Far Rider

Bear R. said:


> Well, were out..



Misery loves company buddy.


----------



## Bear R.

Far Rider said:


> Misery loves company buddy.




Ha,Ha....at least im in Good Company..


Sorry about your Cowboys Rider..just keep your head up bud..you'll get 'em next year..



Hey, besides Football, how ya been doing man..you ok..?.


----------



## Far Rider

Bear R. said:


> Ha,Ha....at least im in Good Company..
> 
> 
> Sorry about your Cowboys Rider..just keep your head up bud..you'll get 'em next year..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, besides Football, how ya been doing man..you ok..?.



It's been kind of a crap year health wise. Just had a MRI last Thursday to see if they can find out why my Sciatica nerve decided to make my life miserable. Hoping 2016 will be better.


----------



## 1neeto

Far Rider said:


> It's been kind of a crap year health wise. Just had a MRI last Thursday to see if they can find out why my Sciatica nerve decided to make my life miserable. Hoping 2016 will be better.



I had sciatic nerve pain a few years ago. That was no fun at all, hope you get better.


----------



## Bear R.

Far Rider said:


> It's been kind of a crap year health wise. Just had a MRI last Thursday to see if they can find out why my Sciatica nerve decided to make my life miserable. Hoping 2016 will be better.



Im sorry to hear that man..My Prayers are with you...


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Far Rider

1neeto said:


> I had sciatic nerve pain a few years ago. That was no fun at all, hope you get better.



Thanks. Still waiting for the MRI results.


----------



## Far Rider

Bear R. said:


> Im sorry to hear that man..My Prayers are with you...



Thanks Barry.


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


>



It was just a matter of time.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...a-eagles-fire-coach-chip-kelly-002156304.html



Fvck yea!!!!! Hope he goes to Dallas!!!


----------



## 1neeto

LPMarshall hack said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...a-eagles-fire-coach-chip-kelly-002156304.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fvck yea!!!!! Hope he goes to Dallas!!!



Lol no way another NFL team will take him. Still I think he didn't get enough slack, his record was far from a disaster.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Come on Jerrah....pick up the phone!!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## 1neeto

Lol Tebow is like the biggest flop in NFLhistory.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Come on Jerrah....pick up the phone!!!



don't give him any ideas..

we're going to miss you Chip.
sincerely,
the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Far Rider

1neeto said:


> Lol Tebow is like the biggest flop in NFLhistory.



Give Manziel some time.


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> Lol Tebow is like the biggest flop in NFLhistory.



I'd say it's a toss up.-


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Give Manziel some time.



I was gonna say, I think it is a tie...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## 1neeto

Micky said:


> I was gonna say, I think it is a tie...



Lol you guys crack me up but you have a point.


----------



## Micky




----------



## EndGame00

1neeto said:


> Lol Tebow is like the biggest flop in NFLhistory.



Ever heard of Leaf or the Boz...?


----------



## EndGame00

Far Rider said:


> Give Manziel some time.




Manziel needs to play elsewhere.... Dallas, preferably.


----------



## Far Rider

EndGame00 said:


> Manziel needs to play elsewhere.... Dallas, preferably.



Ummmm.... no.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Far Rider said:


> Ummmm.... no.





H*LL NO!!!!


----------



## EndGame00

Dallas is the best city for a party guy like Johnny.. Aside from his shenanigans, he's a good qb... He can throw great flatfooted.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Manziel and chip in big D... Let's make this happen!!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## CaptainZero

1neeto said:


> Lol Tebow is like the biggest flop in NFLhistory.



Umm... Ryan Leaf.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


>


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Speaking of Brady. They just showed him talking to Dan Marino on the sideline. Wow. I'd love to hear that conversation. Everyone always says Brady & Montana are the best, but let me say one thing. If the Buffalo Bills drafted Dan Marino instead of Jim Kelly, we would have won at least 2 Super Bowls. (Giants & Redskins) Dallas we would probably have still lost because those 90s Cowboy Super Bowl teams could have maybe even beaten those legendary 70s Steelers Super Bowl teams. Emmitt Smith is the best RB I ever seen & I was born in '87.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

Can you say "Blowout?"


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## keennay

I see you're also a fan of NFL Memes. 

Too bad the Likes button isn't working. I would've been all over here posting 'Like if the Cowboys suck.'


----------



## blues_n_cues

keennay said:


> I see you're also a fan of NFL Memes.
> 
> Too bad the Likes button isn't working. I would've been all over here posting 'Like if the Cowboys suck.'


----------



## Micky

Yeah, they got some funny $hit there.
I sooooo badly wanted the Cowboys to do well this season (Giants also) but it was just not in the cards. I only post the Cowboys memes to get under Blues skin...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Yeah, they got some funny $hit there.
> I sooooo badly wanted the Cowboys to do well this season (Giants also) but it was just not in the cards. I only post the Cowboys memes to get under Blues skin...



doesn't bother me,we know our owner is a drunken lush & our HC is an inept clapping carrot yet there will be no changes because it's "a process".

on the other hand ya gotta love him because Jerrah is a drunken horndog rockstar.


----------



## Bear R.

WoW..I missed our game yest..but I guess we snuck in..better play our best ball..and De'Angelo is hurt..Dang it..




*GO STEELERS*..


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Micky said:


>



This one literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Micky




----------



## CaptainZero

Damnit, I miss the like button!


Thrilled to be on top of the division for the first time in a long time. It's going to be a cold bitch in the stands this week but I'll be there. 

Here's a press conference for the ages. And, we won the game. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNcBFZ26lcI[/ame]


----------



## EndGame00

Lovie Smith getting fired is the best news I read today....


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Where's LPMarshallHack???

DeSean Jackson: "Chip Kelly ruined the Eagles."

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000619381/article/desean-jackson-chip-kelly-ruined-the-eagles

The guy will never get another head coaching opportunity in the NFL, ever again. Maybe not even a college head coaching job. His reputation is destroyed.


----------



## backstreets81

CaptainZero said:


> Damnit, I miss the like button!
> 
> 
> Thrilled to be on top of the division for the first time in a long time. It's going to be a cold bitch in the stands this week but I'll be there.
> 
> Here's a press conference for the ages. And, we won the game.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNcBFZ26lcI



If it helps any...I just went to the Pats Dolphins game. About 85 and sunny.

You should have a great time!!!

I liked how Zimmer came out and said he hoped all the fans tailgated ALOT before the game. When the head coach basically wants drunk, frozen people cheering them on, you know that place is gonna rock.


----------



## EndGame00

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Where's LPMarshallHack???
> 
> DeSean Jackson: "Chip Kelly ruined the Eagles."
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000619381/article/desean-jackson-chip-kelly-ruined-the-eagles
> 
> The guy will never get another head coaching opportunity in the NFL, ever again. Maybe not even a college head coaching job. His reputation is destroyed.




...And Niners come calling....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Where's LPMarshallHack???
> 
> DeSean Jackson: "Chip Kelly ruined the Eagles."
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000619381/article/desean-jackson-chip-kelly-ruined-the-eagles
> 
> The guy will never get another head coaching opportunity in the NFL, ever again. Maybe not even a college head coaching job. His reputation is destroyed.



I'm right here! What do you need me to do??

And yes...I agree with Desean. I still want Chip in dallas.


----------



## CaptainZero

backstreets81 said:


> If it helps any...I just went to the Pats Dolphins game. About 85 and sunny.
> 
> You should have a great time!!!
> 
> I liked how Zimmer came out and said he hoped all the fans tailgated ALOT before the game. When the head coach basically wants drunk, frozen people cheering them on, you know that place is gonna rock.



It will be rocking. And, I will be!


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

LPMarshall hack said:


> I'm right here! What do you need me to do??
> 
> And yes...I agree with Desean. I still want Chip in dallas.



He'd probably trade Dez Bryant.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> He'd probably trade Dez Bryant.



and Romo for Tebow.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> and Romo for Tebow.



That's actually a plus for you. Tebow has the same number of playoff wins that romo does...no?


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## cornhusker86

CaptainZero said:


> Damnit, I miss the like button!
> 
> 
> Thrilled to be on top of the division for the first time in a long time. It's going to be a cold bitch in the stands this week but I'll be there.
> 
> Here's a press conference for the ages. And, we won the game.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNcBFZ26lcI



Freakin Awesome !!!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> WoW..I missed our game yest..but I guess we snuck in..better play our best ball..and De'Angelo is hurt..Dang it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO STEELERS*..



ugly game. the Bengals got shafted of the Pacman penalty.


----------



## Bear R.

They deserve what they got..

The 1st game was Ugly..


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> They deserve what they got..
> 
> The 1st game was Ugly..



I could see the call on Burfict for the head shot but that last call where (coach) Porter was on the field was BS. yeah,they did f*ck themselves @ the end.

I wish Dallas had a couple of D-backs like Burfict,not the anger,but that dude was playing like a possessed beast all game.


----------



## Bear R.

He played Incredible...Hats off to that team for coming back the way they did..and Im sorry for Bernard getting hurt..I hate to see a Player get hurt in this sport, no matter who they play for..


and to be honest, I don't see us going any further..Were just to inconsistent..You cant win ball games like the way we played in that 4th quarter..But, at least we took those guys out..


ps..I read that James Harrison had a lot to do with helping Burfict become the player he is..The one year James was in Cinci..not to many players play like those guys..Feirce and Relentless..I love It man..


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> and to be honest, I don't see us going any further..Were just to inconsistent..You cant win ball games like the way we played in that 4th quarter..But, at least we took those guys out..
> ..



so now they're off to the Broncos.if they get lucky & get past them I'm pretty sure KC will end their run. I really do see Brady losing in Denver this year.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Bear R.

Deon Sanders at the end of this video talks to JH about how to get big like Him.."I never laughed so hard in my Life"...His answer is classic..

Deon: How do we get big like you in 2016..How do we get fine..

James: I tell you what you do..I want you to Pray, as if everything depends on God, but prepare yourself like everything depends on you..and with those two, you cant go wrong..."You can have the Body of a Greek god"..



http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-netwo...ison-on-Burfict-hit-By-rule-that-is-a-penalty


----------



## PU239

I am in Washington State and nothing more annoying then Seahawk fan, you know all the new "since 2012" Seahawk fan. 

Yesterday everyone breaking out that horrid puke green gear, flying huge flags from their cars, and then there is the mothers with all their brats in Seahawk gear. 

I always said if you want to virtually visit Seattle just do the following, smoke a doobie, call your lover boyfriend over, spin some Pearl Jam, stand in the rain head shower together, drop the #12 fan soap, and wash it all down with a Starbucks.

You have now been to Seattle. 


SKOL Vikings!!







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcwcxBf_fTE[/ame]


----------



## Bear R.

...Oh man, that was funny...ha,ha..


My Brother is a Vikings fan..I grew up watching them too..so, for my Brother..Go Vikings..

10 below..maybe colder..this right here, is true Vikings Football..


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Carolina vs New England


----------



## Bear R.

All talk aside..the Steelers Bengals game was the worst officiating I have ever seen..Bernard and Brown could have been killed in this game..so many plays were not called because of the Ignorance of the Refs..the NFL better get these games under control before someone gets Paralized or worse, Dies..

Very Uncalled for..and it starts with the Players then the Refs to the Crowd throwing bottles and trash at #7..just sickening..Both teams should be hit hard with Fines..Real Hard..the Officials in that game should be punished somehow..This was not Prof. Football to me..In reality, Im very disappointed in this ball game..it's sad to see what both teams got away with last night..and I feel terrible for the players that got hurt..it should have never come to this..it should have been stopped Immiediately..bad news for the NFL..


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> All talk aside..the Steelers Bengals game was the worst officiating I have ever seen..Bernard and Brown could have been killed in this game..so many plays were not called because of the Ignorance of the Refs..the NFL better get these games under control before someone gets Paralized or worse, Dies..
> 
> Very Uncalled for..and it starts with the Players then the Refs to the Crowd throwing bottles and trash at #7..just sickening..Both teams should be hit hard with Fines..Real Hard..the Officials in that game should be punished somehow..This was not Prof. Football to me..In reality, Im very disappointed in this ball game..it's sad to see what both teams got away with last night..and I feel terrible for the players that got hurt..it should have never come to this..it should have been stopped Immiediately..bad news for the NFL..





and BTW,that was *NOT* a catch. it looked cool,but under the rules that was not a "catch" in a million years. butt "posession" doesn't count and he never made a "football move"....LMAO.

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2016/01/mar...ip-between-the-legs-pittsburgh-steelers-video


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Bear R. said:


> All talk aside..the Steelers Bengals game was the worst officiating I have ever seen..Bernard and Brown could have been killed in this game..so many plays were not called because of the Ignorance of the Refs..the NFL better get these games under control before someone gets Paralized or worse, Dies..
> 
> Very Uncalled for..and it starts with the Players then the Refs to the Crowd throwing bottles and trash at #7..just sickening..Both teams should be hit hard with Fines..Real Hard..the Officials in that game should be punished somehow..This was not Prof. Football to me..In reality, Im very disappointed in this ball game..it's sad to see what both teams got away with last night..and I feel terrible for the players that got hurt..it should have never come to this..it should have been stopped Immiediately..bad news for the NFL..[/
> 
> 
> No way...refs did everything they could. They threw plenty of flags. But I do not agree with the Burfict penalty. Or any penalties of that type. I mean what do you expect a defensive player to do at full speed against a moving receiver? Just when do you expect a guy to make the decision when to pull up in the middle of a play?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

blues_n_cues said:


> and BTW,that was *NOT* a catch. it looked cool,but under the rules that was not a "catch" in a million years. butt "posession" doesn't count and he never made a "football move"....LMAO.
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2016/01/mar...ip-between-the-legs-pittsburgh-steelers-video



Respectfully disagree...he secured that all the way down.


----------



## blues_n_cues

LPMarshall hack said:


> Just when do you expect a guy to make the decision when to pull up in the middle of a play?



ask the Cowboys,their Secondary makes "business decisions" almost every pass play.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Blues, you ready for Chip and Manziel???


----------



## Micky




----------



## Woods




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Woods

What a win.


----------



## backstreets81

Someone check on CaptainZero.

All that to watch a missed 27 yard FG end your season....ugh.

I cant imagine what it is like to be Blair Walsh in that locker room.

Its a team game, 60 minutes long and no one play decides it. Plenty of missed opportunities and blame to go around.

But still......its a gonna take a long time for him to get over that.

I'm not even a Vikings fan and I'm feeling the pain.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Dogs of Doom

backstreets81 said:


> Someone check on CaptainZero.


no doubt...

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/laces-...eahawks-gjallarhorn-shatters-from-cold-011016

*Vikings' famed Gjallarhorn shatters due to cold before playoff game*





It's frickin' freezing in Minnesota.

Adam Bettcher 






By Sid Saraf Jan 10, 2016 at 12:45p ET 


It's like, really really cold in Minnesota on Sunday.

How cold is it?

Well, check out what went down before the Minnesota Vikings' NFC Wild Card matchup against the Seattle Seahawks. The Vikings' famed and beloved Gjallarhorn, which is blown before every home game, cracked.


Seriously, it split:The #Vikings #Gjallarhorn is shattered from the cold temps before today's #SEAvsMIN game. pic.twitter.com/0MceMuekPl
— KARE 11 (@kare11) January 10, 2016​ 
Holy mother, that's cold. But don't worry, Vikings were known for never going into battle without a backup. They turned to another Gjallarhorn, the 2009 version, to be exact:Next Gjallarhorn up. The 2009 version is 1-0 in the playoffs. #ForgeAhead pic.twitter.com/f6WybnHXXL
— Minnesota Vikings (@Vikings) January 10, 2016​ 
There's no word yet on what will happen if this one splits. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## CoyotesGator

Micky said:


>



Sadly, I like this.


----------



## keennay




----------



## CoyotesGator

I feel your pain CaptainZero, I feel your pain.


----------



## backstreets81

Did anyone see Bud Grant go out for the coin toss?

He's gotta be 80-something and he was in a short sleeved golf shirt.

Old school bad a** football guy right there.


----------



## backstreets81

here's Bud


----------



## CaptainZero

Fvck that sh1t. I put the blame on AP. Blair scored all of the points we had. If he doesn't turn it over while we're driving, we probably would have won. That said, it was a chip shot, and the fvcker should have made it.


----------



## CaptainZero

And, yes. It was cold.


----------



## BowerR64

WOW chiefs won a play off game! the curse is over!













for just one more week!


----------



## BowerR64

Did you guys see on 310 (Time Warner) NFL network is showing the first super bowl 1 in its entirety this friday. 

That should be kinda fun to watch.


----------



## Bear R.

CaptainZero said:


> Fvck that sh1t. I put the blame on AP. Blair scored all of the points we had. If he doesn't turn it over while we're driving, we probably would have won. That said, it was a chip shot, and the fvcker should have made it.





I could not believe he missed it..thats bull sh**..


----------



## Micky

What a screwed up weekend.


----------



## blues_n_cues

well,the Bills should be entertaining next year.
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-ryan-joins-rex-ryan-on-buffalo-bills-defense


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> well,the Bills should be entertaining next year.
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-ryan-joins-rex-ryan-on-buffalo-bills-defense



Nothing like keeping it all in the family...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Nothing like keeping it all in the family...



I feel sorry for every single one of these places.

http://www.yellowpages.com/buffalo-ny/golden-corral-buffet-grill


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> I feel sorry for every single one of these places.
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/buffalo-ny/golden-corral-buffet-grill



Worst part about this is that I have been to both Old Country Buffet's, as well as the Mongolian Buffet...

They are OK places to eat...


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

Micky is killing my data usage for the month with all these gifs...


----------



## Micky

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> Micky is killing my data usage for the month with all these gifs...



I'm trying.

Maybe you should get a real computer...


----------



## BowerR64

never mind the super bowl 1 NFL network ruined it. 

They claimed we could watch it in its entirety but ofcorse they screwed it all up.


----------



## Far Rider

BowerR64 said:


> never mind the super bowl 1 NFL network ruined it.
> 
> They claimed we could watch it in its entirety but ofcorse they screwed it all up.



If you turned down the sound and only watched the left side of the screen it was O.K. But yeah, just showing the original network broadcast would have been much better.


----------



## CaptainZero

Bring back the ****ing likes already!


----------



## CaptainZero

Oh, and GO ARIZONA!


----------



## BowerR64

Far Rider said:


> If you turned down the sound and only watched the left side of the screen it was O.K. But yeah, just showing the original network broadcast would have been much better.



They didnt really show any of it, what a waste.


----------



## Far Rider

BowerR64 said:


> They didnt really show any of it, what a waste.



Yes they did. From what I watched anyway.


----------



## backstreets81

Good job Tom, Hoodie, Gronk, Julian, O-line, the whole D...etc etc etc

Not sure if I want Denver or Pitt to win. I'd rather play a home game, but I think Pitt is a tougher matchup, especially if they get healthier.


----------



## Micky

backstreets81 said:


> Good job Tom, Hoodie, Gronk, Julian, O-line, the whole D...etc etc etc
> 
> Not sure if I want Denver or Pitt to win. I'd rather play a home game, but I think Pitt is a tougher matchup, especially if they get healthier.



Unfortunately, I think Denver will win...


----------



## Far Rider

Micky said:


> Unfortunately, I think Denver will win...



The Pats have an annoying habit of getting unbelievable breaks (see the Tuck Rule).


----------



## EndGame00

insane games tonight


----------



## BowerR64

Far Rider said:


> Yes they did. From what I watched anyway.



They said "in its entirety" unless you were in the studio where im sure they watched the whole game all i watched was a few plays with allot of talking from people at NFL network who i could care less about what they had to say.

The Len Dawson stuff was ok but not in the middle of the game. Half time or afte rhte game would of been better.

I didnt want to watch it with split screen and new banners at the bottom.

I looked forward to it all week and i watched maybe a quarter of it.


----------



## 1neeto

backstreets81 said:


> Good job Tom, Hoodie, Gronk, Julian, O-line, the whole D...etc etc etc
> 
> Not sure if I want Denver or Pitt to win. I'd rather play a home game, but I think Pitt is a tougher matchup, especially if they get healthier.



It was a show of how the Pats offense is when Brady has his weapons at his disposal.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

http://dailysnark.com/patriots-investigated-coin-toss-brady-may-facing-4-game-suspension/






...


----------



## blues_n_cues

1neeto said:


> It was a show of how the Pats offense is when Brady has his weapons at his disposal.



KC obviously didn't prepare to see Gronk & Edelman.
guess I'll be rooting for Denver (Demarcus Ware deserves a ring). 

oh well,@ least Aarogant Rodgers is out of it.


----------



## TheSunShinesThrough

I just can't see anybody beating the Panthers. Cam Newton is such a damn good football player. They are a good team. I hope Carolina wins the Super Bowl. I lived in Virginia for 10 years.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64

Im thinking Cheetahs and panthers for super bowl 50

I dont see Cardinals going any further Palmer is to wishy-washy


----------



## dptone5

Valiant effort by the Steelers. Thought they might pull out the win. Good game.


----------



## Far Rider

BowerR64 said:


> Im thinking Cheetahs and panthers for super bowl 50
> 
> I dont see Cardinals going any further Palmer is to wishy-washy



It's going to be Pats/Panthers. Peyton is scared of Brady.


----------



## 1neeto

Dogs of Doom said:


> http://dailysnark.com/patriots-investigated-coin-toss-brady-may-facing-4-game-suspension/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao! That was great.


----------



## blues_n_cues

TheSunShinesThrough said:


> I just can't see anybody beating the Panthers. Cam Newton is such a damn good football player. They are a good team. I hope Carolina wins the Super Bowl. I lived in Virginia for 10 years.



Carolina is good but they almost gave away 1/2 their games this year & yesterday was no different. 

on another note-
GB OUT
Seattle OUT
Pittsburg OUT
Brady/NE being out too would have made the perfect weekend.
(flame on)


----------



## Bear R.

DPTONE5 said:


> Valiant effort by the Steelers. Thought they might pull out the win. Good game.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Brady playing in Mile High next week. his balls will be deflated (& blue).


----------



## Bear R.

You know, as much as i love STEELERS football, and as weird as this is gonna sound.. i was hoping that we lost so i wouldn't have to possibly go against them..so im glad they went out when they did and here's why..

I saw this a few weeks back and Immediately wanted Carolina to win it all..and i never thought id say this but i will just this once..GO PANTHERS..win a ring for this little guy..

http://www.nfl.com/videos/carolina-...e-NFL-Panthers-secret-to-success-Braylon-Beam


----------



## Micky




----------



## Salsg

Pasties will lose in Denver.........again .


----------



## Micky




----------



## Salsg

Funny how you patsy fans all want to be Mrs Brady


----------



## blues_n_cues

can't trust a person who has NEVER drank coffee.


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Salsg

Told ya bitches crybrady don't win in denver


----------



## Salsg

And now comes the crying from the whiny patsy fans


----------



## 1neeto

Denver defense is beast. Gonna root for them in the big dance, Manning deserves another ring.


----------



## 1neeto

Salsg said:


> And now comes the crying from the whiny patsy fans



No crying, Broncos defense made Brady lose trust on his line.


----------



## Far Rider

Condolences Mick.


----------



## Micky

Far Rider said:


> Condolences Mick.



My 2nd pick would be Manning...
At least Brady has a few more seasons in him.
Good to see Peyton go to the big game!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## Micky




----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


>



This is called being a good sport.


----------



## rmlevasseur

No crying from me. Denver D was too much for them. That missed extra point made all the difference though. Kudos to Denver coach for taking away short pass game.


----------



## Micky

rmlevasseur said:


> No crying from me. Denver D was too much for them. That missed extra point made all the difference though. Kudos to Denver coach for taking away short pass game.



I agree. To limit the Pats offense was the key to winning the Championship.
If you let Brady & the boys score 30-40 points per game they will almost always win.

I was most surprised that the Pats defense didn't have more turnovers...


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

suck it Tom.


----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64




----------



## backstreets81

Gostkowski....how could you.....

Feels almost as bad as the Vikings fans must have felt after that missed 27 yd FG.

Oh well....what can you do?

Brady just looked off today. That Denver D had him hearing footsteps all day.

I blame this on Hoodie. If he gave a flying f** about winning the Week 17 game in Miami, this would have been in Foxboro.

The young O line just isn't ready yet.

Hey Roger....you can come out now.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

to me it seems like it's gonna be a kinda crappy superbowl, but I'll probably watch a little anyways.


----------



## BowerR64

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> to me it seems like it's gonna be a kinda crappy superbowl, but I'll probably watch a little anyways.



You think Panthers are gonna roll over Denver?

Its gonna be hard for me to root for a guy who dont know how to wear a hat.


----------



## 1neeto

backstreets81 said:


> Gostkowski....how could you.....
> 
> Feels almost as bad as the Vikings fans must have felt after that missed 27 yd FG.
> 
> Oh well....what can you do?
> 
> Brady just looked off today. That Denver D had him hearing footsteps all day.
> 
> I blame this on Hoodie. If he gave a flying f** about winning the Week 17 game in Miami, this would have been in Foxboro.
> 
> The young O line just isn't ready yet.
> 
> Hey Roger....you can come out now.



When it happened I told myself that mistake was gonna be crucial at the end. I think I jinxed my team.


----------



## BowerR64

1neeto said:


> When it happened I told myself that mistake was gonna be crucial at the end. I think I jinxed my team.



They should of kicked for 3 early in the 4th when they went for it and didnt do anything. They had to much trouble in the red zone to be forced into a 2 point conversion to tie it up but thats all they had left.

Belichick was torn to risk a missed FG when the kicker had just missed earlier or try and go for it.

Brady was over throwing alot of passes he doesnt usually over throw.

I kinda figured the panthers game was going be a blow out but 49-15


----------



## Bear R.

Like I said earlier..Panthers all the way..just this once..


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

Team Irvin.


----------



## Micky

Long live wu-tang...

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-kGosnzvjU[/ame]


----------



## BowerR64

I'm not seeing a lot of teeth out of the new face of the franchise


----------



## mickeydg5

If Peyton does not win tonight to retire then he will next year to retire.


----------



## Far Rider

Still pulling for the Cats.


----------



## Micky




----------



## SonVolt

WTF is that whistling noise? It's about to drive me and the dog crazy.


----------



## Micky




----------



## BowerR64




----------



## mickeydg5

The great black hope did not win,
the great white hope did.

Go NFL! It is as good as a WWF soup opera.

Are we onto Peyton's retirement party?


----------



## Salsg

To all the fool analysts that picked Carolina to win, especially the idiots saying winning big, suck it. You don't know know football. Denver was built and showed it all year to "pound " it and grind it. 
Cam looked like he didn't know what hit him.
Panthers were outcoached.
85 Bears, 2000 Ravens, make room and meet the 2015 Broncos


----------



## BowerR64

NFL is all fixed anyway.

They gave Cam the MVP last night, Payton wins the 50 year super bowl retirement game tonight.

It all evens out.


----------



## Salsg

Grats to Manning and the Broncos for winning (and of course without cheating unlike.......)
And to Elway for making big changes after the loss two years ago
And to Manning for being the only QB ever to win a Superbowl with different teams, and 200 wins and to the best QB of this generation (no asterisks here unlike the cheat.......)


----------



## mickeydg5

BowerR64 said:


> NFL is all fixed anyway.
> 
> They gave Cam the MVP last night, Payton wins the 50 year super bowl retirement game tonight.
> 
> It all evens out.


 
Yes he gets it.

Money buys anything and the world goes round.


----------



## Salsg

mickeydg5;1470566
Money buys anything and the world goes round.[/QUOTE said:


> OR cheating and having Goodell as your bitch.................


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Anyone who knows football would know that Cam has never faced a Defense like Denvers. Carolina played NO ONE all year, Denver's D was too fast and too dominant for him to do sh!t. But I didnt care who won...just wanted to see a good game. And it was, pretty much.


----------



## mickeydg5

Salsg said:


> OR cheating and having Goodell as your bitch.................


Yes instated prior to Saints Super Bowl.


----------



## Bear R.

You know, I picked the Panthers because of one reason and im sorry the little guy didn't get his wish..but anyway, ive been watching NFL.com for 2 weeks now, and no one was taking Denver..everything was about Cam, and I understand the pressure he was under..but, he did a lot af bragging, and hardly anyone else was talked about on that Carolina team..and barely anything at all about Denver...i was telling my Wife and everyone, He keeps bragging like this, and their gonna get stomped..God will humble his a**..and He did...good job Denver..Peyton Manning, You made History..Congrats..!!..








*GO STEELERS*..2016..


----------



## blues_n_cues

congratz to Coldplay for the gayest halftime show EVER-






Bruno kicked azz.

f*ck Beyonce...

congratz Demarcus Ware,Wade Phillips,& Joe Decamillis-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_DeCamillis

(I hope Jerry Jones was choking on his bourbon watching that).


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


>



that's more accurate than you know....
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lack-Panthers-formed-X-tribute-Malcolm-X.html


----------



## MarshallDog

bowerr64 said:


>



like, like, like!!!!


----------



## Bear R.

blues_n_cues said:


> that's more accurate than you know....
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lack-Panthers-formed-X-tribute-Malcolm-X.html



WoW..That's messed up man...excuse my language, but what the fu** is this world coming to..cant even enjoy a football game anymore without some kind of bull sh** thrown in there..


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bear R. said:


> WoW..That's messed up man..excuse my language but, what the f** is this world coming to...



different acts have been throwing in their political stances for years. 
personally,I wonder who previews & approves these things for the NFL and why they're still employed...


----------



## Bear R.

Exactly Blues..Somebody needs the boot..I just don't get it man..


----------



## EndGame00

Remember,Santa Clara is just several miles from SF......


----------



## MarshallDog

Bear R. said:


> WoW..That's messed up man...excuse my language, but what the fu** is this world coming to..cant even enjoy a football game anymore without some kind of bull sh** thrown in there..



And that is just one of many eason why I do not like football and what it stands for, phuck that disgusting pig, only "they" can get away with this sh-t and "others" sh-t their and watch. If "others" did not attend or walked out after seeing that crap, it might change but no, they sh-t there with their thumbs up their a-s's getting drunk with stupid looks on their faces...


----------



## Salsg

****ing politics. Ruining our nation, our society, our world and they even gotta **** up sports

STFU and quit forcing your views on everyone else. Another fail by Goodell

Back to NFL thread, Cam had a great opportunity after the loss to show his critics he's matured, and to set an example as a leader, but alas he showed who he really is. I was disappointed. His teammates did what he should have done


----------



## BowerR64

Salsg said:


> ****ing politics. Ruining our nation, our society, our world and they even gotta **** up sports
> 
> STFU and quit forcing your views on everyone else. Another fail by Goodell
> 
> Back to NFL thread, Cam had a great opportunity after the loss to show his critics he's matured, and to set an example as a leader, but alas he showed who he really is. I was disappointed. His teammates did what he should have done



Hes done that before though, he ran off the field when they lost against the falcons and a few times last year when he was questioned about a loss.

He deserves a good a$$ whoopin see how he likes it when he is losing and the other team is jumping around and dancing and showboating rubbing it in his face. I think he acts like a punk when he wins and he acts like a punk when he loses. 

he needs to find a new lucky tank


----------



## blues_n_cues

BowerR64 said:


> he needs to find a new lucky tank


----------



## Bear R.

MarshallDog said:


> And that is just one of many eason why I do not like football and what it stands for, phuck that disgusting pig, only "they" can get away with this sh-t and "others" sh-t their and watch. If "others" did not attend or walked out after seeing that crap, it might change but no, they sh-t there with their thumbs up their a-s's getting drunk with stupid looks on their faces...



I agree with ya Dog..I agree 100%..to me, that bi** cant even sing..so, She can take her prejudice bullsh** and stick it..!!.


----------



## 1neeto

Salsg said:


> Grats to Manning and the Broncos for winning (and of course without cheating unlike.......)
> And to Elway for making big changes after the loss two years ago
> And to Manning for being the only QB ever to win a Superbowl with different teams, and 200 wins and to the best QB of this generation (no asterisks here unlike the cheat.......)



It's so lame when Patriots haters have nothing of substance to say and all they do is regurgitate the cheating thing. Most don't even know what spygate was (hint: it had absolutely nothing to do with spying). 

www.yourteamcheats.com read and weep.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

1neeto said:


> (hint: it had absolutely nothing to do with spying).



Or gates!


----------



## Micky




----------



## Salsg

Well patriots and fans continue to be classless as always. For once Brady wasn't crying like he usually does during the loss in the championship game, but I knew it wouldn't last from douchebagland.
First skip Bayless says the mvp of sb50 is belicheck for losing, what a dick.
And that idiot fan getting patriots sb50 Champs tattoo, just plain stupid
Then kraft with his comments to Archie manning. Complete classlessness from the top of the organization all the way thru to the fans. As bad as sore losers as cam


----------



## Salsg

Patriots got caught cheating, twice. They deserve it. Then they act like dbags on top of that. They represent what's wrong in pro sports. Then the patsy fans act just as much of dbags as the team
Get over your dislike of it because it will never go away as long belicheat and crybrady are there.


----------



## EndGame00

Wow... So much hatred towards a team....


----------



## Salsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3tyAkGx-s

Daniel Tosh says it pretty well here


----------



## rmlevasseur

Gotta be a Jets fan, lol


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


>



Aint that the sad a-s American truth.


----------



## mickeydg5

I do not even want to comment.


----------



## EndGame00

rmlevasseur said:


> Gotta be a Jets fan, lol



Or Sexy Rexy himself...


----------



## blues_n_cues

University of ....Teabag.
http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...arget-of-fake-internet-outrage-brigade-021316

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/file/any-given-sunday-0?page=0


----------

